# Immigration....Who To Invite In?



## PoliticalChic

.....and why?


“In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?” 
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*



1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*

There is no other benefit to this nation.
None.
* Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. 
After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*


2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....

“The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf

But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.



3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:          

 Dominican Republic: 1,314          

 Jamaica: 849          

Mexico: 523          

Guyana: 289          

El Salvador: 245          

Cuba: 242          

 Trinidad and Tobago: 237          

 Haiti: 201          

 Ecuador: 189          

Colombia: 168


BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf

Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......


4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.

"Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*


Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.



There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


----------



## Stratford57




----------



## gipper

It could be as simple as the political and elite class needs lots of ignorant people dependent on big government, so that big government can continue to grow. Confiscating the wealth and rights of Americans.

What is even more sickening is many Americans are duped into believing our nation needs more poor ignorant people imported into the nation.


----------



## miketx

None.


----------



## NYcarbineer

No Koreans, unless they're willing to get a job.


----------



## DGS49

We definitely don't have enough poor, uneducated, dependent people. We need to import them to fill our shortages.


----------



## PoliticalChic

DGS49 said:


> We definitely don't have enough poor, uneducated, dependent people. We need to import them to fill our shortages.





....and be willing to (illegally) go out and vote.


----------



## Stratford57

gipper said:


> It could be as simple as the political and elite class needs lots of ignorant people dependent on big government, so that big government can continue to grow. Confiscating the wealth and rights of Americans.
> 
> What is even more sickening is many Americans are duped into believing our nation needs more poor ignorant people imported into the nation.



More Soros' pawns to keep voting Democrat. Without illegals votes Dems may not be ever elected again.


----------



## PoliticalChic

5. Facts *about Mexico* that you won't learn in government school:
In 2010,* there were more Mexican nationals in New York state prisons, than there were inmates from the entire European continent.*
http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf




6. An interesting conjecture, not illuminated in the New York stats, and interesting in light of Europe's immigration policies, one wonders *how many of the 'Europeans' in our prisons, are Muslim.*


And, along that line of query, there was this Englander:
"*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy              A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.

Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail* what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*

Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.

Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..."                  Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family 




Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
Get it??? Wink...wink.


----------



## BluesLegend

Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BluesLegend said:


> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.




I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.

We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stratford57 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be as simple as the political and elite class needs lots of ignorant people dependent on big government, so that big government can continue to grow. Confiscating the wealth and rights of Americans.
> 
> What is even more sickening is many Americans are duped into believing our nation needs more poor ignorant people imported into the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Soros' pawns to keep voting Democrat. Without illegals votes Dems may not be ever elected again.
Click to expand...




....and certainly wouldn't be able to offer the bogus claim that they won the popular vote.


*"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
*If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes. 
.... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
*


----------



## BluesLegend

PoliticalChic said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
Click to expand...


FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?


----------



## PoliticalChic

BluesLegend said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
Click to expand...



I believe you have the point of this thread.

But you left out the clear design for enticing illegal aliens.....to vote.


Which explains this......

*"Obama USDA met 30 times with Mexican gov’t to promote food-stamp use among Mexican immigrants*
Obama USDA met 30 times with Mexican gov’t to promote food-stamp use among Mexican immigrants


and this....

"The omnibus spending bill before Congress continues to fund U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) advertising programs for food stamps in foreign countries like Mexico, Breitbart News has learned."
Obama Free to Go on Advertising Food Stamps in Mexico


----------



## RodISHI

PoliticalChic said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
Click to expand...

If NYT actually reported instead of trying to proselytize with the Vatican agenda they could be a credible source.

For instance this article about El Salvador gives some insight to why some people just want out of there. https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/21/world/americas/el-salvador-drugs-gang-ms-13.html

This word press article gives us a better clue about why females are not safe in these high crime South American areas. If a police officers wife isn't safe who is? Aiding Central America's "Women on the Run" - Worldpress.org
South American has nickle and dime extortionist along with the drug trafficking issues.
Now if we go back to prison gangs we can see some of the roots of the gang culture that has grown like weeds on American soil. Bleeding hearts would consider it too cruel to isolate anyone associated with a prison gang inside these prisons.
blood in blood out full movie - YouTube

And;


----------



## BluesLegend

PoliticalChic said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have the point of this thread.
> 
> But you left out the clear design for enticing illegal aliens.....to vote.
> 
> 
> Which explains this......
> 
> *"Obama USDA met 30 times with Mexican gov’t to promote food-stamp use among Mexican immigrants*
> Obama USDA met 30 times with Mexican gov’t to promote food-stamp use among Mexican immigrants
> 
> 
> and this....
> 
> "The omnibus spending bill before Congress continues to fund U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) advertising programs for food stamps in foreign countries like Mexico, Breitbart News has learned."
> Obama Free to Go on Advertising Food Stamps in Mexico
Click to expand...


Democrats dream is to gift millions of poor government dependent illegals citizenship and the right to vote. Democrats are conspiring with illegals and foreign governments to overthrow the votes of millions of American citizens. They can't convince American citizens to vote for them so import a bunch of poor people they can bribe with government handouts.


----------



## RodISHI

This article gives a break down of the further deterioration of South America.  Why are the World’s Most Violent Cities in Latin America?


----------



## PoliticalChic

RodISHI said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If NYT actually reported instead of trying to proselytize with the Vatican agenda they could be a credible source.
> 
> For instance this article about El Salvador gives some insight to why some people just want out of there. https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/21/world/americas/el-salvador-drugs-gang-ms-13.html
> 
> This word press article gives us a better clue about why females are not safe in these high crime South American areas. If a police officers wife isn't safe who is? Aiding Central America's "Women on the Run" - Worldpress.org
> South American has nickle and dime extortionist along with the drug trafficking issues.
> Now if we go back to prison gangs we can see some of the roots of the gang culture that has grown like weeds on American soil. Bleeding hearts would consider it too cruel to isolate anyone associated with a prison gang inside these prisons.
> blood in blood out full movie - YouTube
> 
> And;
Click to expand...



I contend that the NYTimes is merely the tip of the iceberg.....it's the cornerstone of Liberalism that, as Charles Murray points out, that one must never be judgmental with reference to any......any......culture.

In his best-seller, "Coming Apart: The State of White America, 1960-2010,"
Charles Murray points out the subterfuge, and demands, for the sake of society, that the elites point out the errors of poor life choices, and speak up!

 "One change in societal attitude has been the *“ecumenical niceness”*…don’t fight, share toys, take turns…*.and never, ever be judgmental*. As a result, the upper cultural class, which has stabilized by returning to more traditional ways, survives, yet *these individuals will not criticize the behaviors which are destroying the lower cultural class."*
Charles Murray


And this is based on, or incorporates the work of the *anthropologist Franz Boas*, who, in an effort to study exotic cultures without prejudice, found it useful to take the position that *no culture is superior to any other. Thus was born the idea of cultural relativity.*

The idea spread like wildfire through the universities, catapulted by the radical impetus of the sixties. ready and willing to reject "the universality of Western norms and principles." 
Bawer, "The Victim's Revolution"


Leaving us with the savages you correctly pictured in your post.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BluesLegend said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you have the point of this thread.
> 
> But you left out the clear design for enticing illegal aliens.....to vote.
> 
> 
> Which explains this......
> 
> *"Obama USDA met 30 times with Mexican gov’t to promote food-stamp use among Mexican immigrants*
> Obama USDA met 30 times with Mexican gov’t to promote food-stamp use among Mexican immigrants
> 
> 
> and this....
> 
> "The omnibus spending bill before Congress continues to fund U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) advertising programs for food stamps in foreign countries like Mexico, Breitbart News has learned."
> Obama Free to Go on Advertising Food Stamps in Mexico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats dream is to gift millions of poor government dependent illegals citizenship and the right to vote. Democrats are conspiring with illegals and foreign governments to overthrow the votes of millions of American citizens. They can't convince American citizens to vote for them so import a bunch of poor people they can bribe with government handouts.
Click to expand...




Seems to me that American Liberals should take that and make it the bumper-sticker on all of their Volvos...

 "We'd rather destroy our own country than be called racist" 

After all, it's what passes for 'thinking' from the government school grads......


----------



## PoliticalChic

7. “Piecing together state and federal reports, i*t appears that half the correctional population in California consists of illegal aliens.* According to a state report, there were fewer than two hundred thousand inmates in the entire California prison population, including mental hospitals, in 2009. That year, 102,795 illegal aliens were incarcerated in California, costing the state more than $1 billion a year.” 
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*


8. “Most Americans have no idea of the scale of Third World immigration pouring into the country. This is where numbers can make a difference. Sometimes quantity is quality. So it’s significant that Americans are being so aggressively lied to about the number of illegal immigrants in the country.* Has it ever seemed strange that there have been exactly 11 million illegals here for the past decade? Did they stop coming? That’s hard to believe.* 

President Bush prosecuted border guards for getting too rough with illegals. 
President *Obama encouraged one hundred thousand illegals to surge across the border, then put them on buses to their new homes in the United States, courtesy of the taxpayer.* 

The reason we are angrily told there are 11 million illegals and you’re a racist if you say there is one more than that is that if Americans ever suspected there were 30 million illegal immigrants in the United States, our elected officials would find out what a “crisis” really is.” 
Coulter, Op. Cit.



Who controls the majority of admitees????

“*THE VAST MAJORITY OF ALL LEGAL IMMIGRANTS—TWO-THIRDS—GET IN ON “family reunification” policies each year. In other words, America has no say about the single largest category of immigrants* and we end up with gems like Octomom, the Boston Marathon bombers, and one hundred thousand Somalis in Minnesota. 
Entire villages from Pakistan are dumped on the country, based not on their expertise in nuclear engineering, but because everyone in the village is related to the first guy who got in. If they’re not, in the strict sense, related, they’ll lie. "
*Ann Coulter*, *Op.* Cit.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


Not everyone wants to stay permanently; if they can cross the border easily.  We should be making money on foreign Persons with a market friendly visa.  Ensuring participants in US markets are legal, is Commercial obligation of the general government.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BluesLegend said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
Click to expand...


The above is the kind of dementia that should console all liberals in the knowledge that these people can never be in control of this country.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Let's clear up one of the major lies we are fed by the Left.

9. Unable to deny the flood of illegals in the country, Liberals try to argue that they are an asset. The claim is that the economy needs these illegals.
"...*undocumented immigrants are paying billions of dollar in taxes* into state and local coffers, and that substantially more would be generated if President Obama prevails in imposing a new executive order protecting many of those workers from deportation." 
Study Finds Illegal Immigrants Pay $11.8B in Taxes


But the facts aren't their friend...

*"Illegal immigration each year costs us between 200 and 300 billion dollars*,” he said. “I don’t know if anybody gives you those numbers — probably not. But, and *when you include crime and other problems it’s more than that.* So you are talking about 200 and 300 billion, the way it is now.”


According to the Institute on Taxation and Economic Policy, approximately 11.4 million individuals in the U.S. illegally paid $11.84 billion in state and local taxes in 2012. The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated* unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services."*
CNN Host Tells Donald Trump Illegal Immigrants Pay Billions in Taxes — Watch His Fiery Response


* [So much for that fable.]*
15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives


----------



## Tom Horn

Shut down Planned Parenthood's abortion mills and we'll have enough native-born Americans to fill our needs.


----------



## Siete

*Immigration....Who To Invite In?*


who does Canada invite in ? you live there ..


----------



## Sundance508

BluesLegend said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
Click to expand...



That is the central question regarding the whole mess of what our immigration policies come down to...........this issue has been covered time and again over the past few years but many still have not heard or were not listening or in the case of the duped......truth does not register with them.

Let me go over this once again as quickly as possible...........first of all it is critical to understand that our traditional immigration policy was altered in 1965 by LBJ and the usual suspects....they not only ramrodded a radical new immigration policy into effect...they lied about it.

How the Immigration Act of 1965 Inadvertently Changed America


It’s time for the U.S. to embrace a talent-based immigration system


----------



## Juicin

So what/ Everyone who isn't white votes democrat. That's most of the planet we draw immigrants from

Asians have every reason to vote Republican looking at their party platform, they don't because republicans either racists or theocrats no one wants anything to do with. The only people who can stand em are converts, and that's per capita only Koreans.

Asians also have lower crime rates...

The same is true for any country that sends over it's doctors and engineers...Their immigrants are always going to be better behaved and make more money than your average Joe.

What the fuck kind of delusion is in this post?

Low skill immigration = bad (i think we can clean our own toilets and pick our own fruit)

High skill immigration = better than your white trash ass

I'm all for this sort of soft eugenics. Gotta raise dat collective IQ somehow

We are the premier destination on the planet for just about everyone who wants to leave their own country. Why would you not use that, especially when we are not breeding like we used to. Massive geopolitical advantage no one calling themselves a "nationalist" could ignore.


----------



## BluesLegend

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the kind of dementia that should console all liberals in the knowledge that these people can never be in control of this country.
Click to expand...


Idiot this was widely reported this week, and idiot we already control the country you are 0 for 2 libwit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> *Immigration....Who To Invite In?*
> 
> 
> who does Canada invite in ? you live there ..




You claiming NYC is in Canada???


Gads, you're a dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Juicin said:


> So what/ Everyone who isn't white votes democrat. That's most of the planet we draw immigrants from
> 
> Asians have every reason to vote Republican looking at their party platform, they don't because republicans either racists or theocrats no one wants anything to do with. The only people who can stand em are converts, and that's per capita only Koreans.
> 
> Asians also have lower crime rates...
> 
> The same is true for any country that sends over it's doctors and engineers...Their immigrants are always going to be better behaved and make more money than your average Joe.
> 
> What the fuck kind of delusion is in this post?
> 
> Low skill immigration = bad (i think we can clean our own toilets and pick our own fruit)
> 
> High skill immigration = better than your white trash ass
> 
> I'm all for this sort of soft eugenics. Gotta raise dat collective IQ somehow
> 
> We are the premier destination on the planet for just about everyone who wants to leave their own country. Why would you not use that, especially when we are not breeding like we used to. Massive geopolitical advantage no one calling themselves a "nationalist" could ignore.




Congrats!

You have the award for the most disjointed, inarticulate post in the thread.


I'm simply surprised it wasn't posted in crayon.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sundance508 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the central question regarding the whole mess of what our immigration policies come down to...........this issue has been covered time and again over the past few years but many still have not heard or were not listening or in the case of the duped......truth does not register with them.
> 
> Let me go over this once again as quickly as possible...........first of all it is critical to understand that our traditional immigration policy was altered in 1965 by LBJ and the usual suspects....they not only ramrodded a radical new immigration policy into effect...they lied about it.
> 
> How the Immigration Act of 1965 Inadvertently Changed America
> 
> 
> It’s time for the U.S. to embrace a talent-based immigration system
Click to expand...





Allow me to flesh that out a bit...

The hatred of American sovereignty...and of Americans, is nothing new for Democrats.....



Democrats knew what they were doing when *they passed the 1965 immigration law that altered the flow from European immigrants to the flood from third world nations.*

" Prior to 1965, the demographics of immigration stood as mostly Europeans; 68 percent of legal immigrants in the 1950s came from Europe and Canada.

The proponents of *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act* argued that it would not significantly influence United States culture. *[Democrat] President Johnson* called the bill "not a revolutionary bill. It does not affect the lives of millions."[16] [Democrat] Secretary of State Dean Rusk and other politicians, including [Democrat] Senator Ted Kennedy, asserted that the bill would not affect US demographic mix.[17] However, the ethnic composition of immigrants changed following the passage of the law.[18][19] Specifically, *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act allowed increased numbers of people to migrate to the United States from Asia, Africa, the Middle East, *and Southern and Eastern Europe." Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia



Democrats certainly must hate American culture, huh?



 " Despite [Democrat] Robert Kennedy's promise that, "Immigration from any single country would be limited to 10 percent of the total," Mexico sent 20 percent of last year's immigrants. *Hispanics have made up nearly half of all immigrants since 1968.*

*[Democrat] Ted Kennedy also claimed the 1965 amendments "will not cause American workers to lose their jobs." *Teddy cannot have it both ways: either the immigrant will remain unemployed and become a public charge, or he will take a job that otherwise could have gone to a native American. ....immigrant participation lowers wages. 



... *the [Democrat] 1965 Immigration Reform Act has remade society into the image its critics most feared.* Immigration levels topping a million a year will increase U.S. population to 400 million within 50 years. Meanwhile, exponents of *multiculturalism insist new arrivals make no effort to assimilate*; to do so would be "genocidal," a notion that makes a mockery of real genocides. Instead, long-forgotten grudges are nursed against the white populace. 

All the while, indigenous paychecks drop through lower wages and higher taxes collected to provide social services for immigrants. And this only takes into account legal immigration. " FrontPage Magazine - The 1965 Immigration Act: Anatomy of a Disaster





Former Malaysian prime minister Mahathir Bin Mohamad said in a speech in 1997: "We do have the ultimate weapon. People are more mobile now. They can go anywhere. . . . If we are not allowed a good life in our countries, if we are going to be global citizens, then we should migrate North. We should migrate North in our millions, *legally or illegally. Masses of Asians and Africans should inundate Europe and America."*
Half a Century of Barely Controlled Immigration

How would he vote, Democrat or Republican?


----------



## PoliticalChic

10. “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are on government assistance, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?” 
― Ann Coulter, ¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole

Now....the answer to this Democrat muddle.


11. *There is an answer, and it has been tried: between 1924 and 1965 ....due to the huge wave of immigration in earlier times, the nation took a breather, as it were, from immigration....and, from 1924 to 1965, immigration was almost completely discontinued.*
That was the time allowed for new Americans to incorporate the views and values that would make them Americans....real Americans: the number one requirement- assimilation.

Not Liberals, or Progressives.
Americans.


"America's current mass immigration mess is the result of a change in the laws in 1965. *Prior to 1965, despite some changes in the 50's, America was a low-immigration country basically living under immigration laws written in 1924. *

*Thanks to low immigration,* the swamp of cheap labor was largely drained during this period, America became a fundamentally middle-class society, and our many European ethnic groups were brought together into a common national culture. "    The High Price Today of Immigration Reform in 1965


What excuse can Liberals/Democrats use for their insane immigration policies?
Heartfelt interest in the welfare of immigrants?


How about heartfelt interest in the welfare of Americans????????


----------



## Juicin

PoliticalChic said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what/ Everyone who isn't white votes democrat. That's most of the planet we draw immigrants from
> 
> Asians have every reason to vote Republican looking at their party platform, they don't because republicans either racists or theocrats no one wants anything to do with. The only people who can stand em are converts, and that's per capita only Koreans.
> 
> Asians also have lower crime rates...
> 
> The same is true for any country that sends over it's doctors and engineers...Their immigrants are always going to be better behaved and make more money than your average Joe.
> 
> What the fuck kind of delusion is in this post?
> 
> Low skill immigration = bad (i think we can clean our own toilets and pick our own fruit)
> 
> High skill immigration = better than your white trash ass
> 
> I'm all for this sort of soft eugenics. Gotta raise dat collective IQ somehow
> 
> We are the premier destination on the planet for just about everyone who wants to leave their own country. Why would you not use that, especially when we are not breeding like we used to. Massive geopolitical advantage no one calling themselves a "nationalist" could ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> You have the award for the most disjointed, inarticulate post in the thread.
> 
> 
> I'm simply surprised it wasn't posted in crayon.
Click to expand...


What a substantive response

Not that I expected any less

You need a muzzle, and better things to do with your time.

As if you and your kin have ever been a boon to America. Hahaha


----------



## PoliticalChic

Juicin said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what/ Everyone who isn't white votes democrat. That's most of the planet we draw immigrants from
> 
> Asians have every reason to vote Republican looking at their party platform, they don't because republicans either racists or theocrats no one wants anything to do with. The only people who can stand em are converts, and that's per capita only Koreans.
> 
> Asians also have lower crime rates...
> 
> The same is true for any country that sends over it's doctors and engineers...Their immigrants are always going to be better behaved and make more money than your average Joe.
> 
> What the fuck kind of delusion is in this post?
> 
> Low skill immigration = bad (i think we can clean our own toilets and pick our own fruit)
> 
> High skill immigration = better than your white trash ass
> 
> I'm all for this sort of soft eugenics. Gotta raise dat collective IQ somehow
> 
> We are the premier destination on the planet for just about everyone who wants to leave their own country. Why would you not use that, especially when we are not breeding like we used to. Massive geopolitical advantage no one calling themselves a "nationalist" could ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> You have the award for the most disjointed, inarticulate post in the thread.
> 
> 
> I'm simply surprised it wasn't posted in crayon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a substantive response
> 
> Not that I expected any less
> 
> You need a muzzle, and better things to do with your time.
> 
> As if you and your kin have ever been a boon to America. Hahaha
Click to expand...


Glad to see that my dart wounded you.
Be sure to get back to me as soon as you graduate junior high school.


----------



## Unkotare

Juicin said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what/ Everyone who isn't white votes democrat. That's most of the planet we draw immigrants from
> 
> Asians have every reason to vote Republican looking at their party platform, they don't because republicans either racists or theocrats no one wants anything to do with. The only people who can stand em are converts, and that's per capita only Koreans.
> 
> Asians also have lower crime rates...
> 
> The same is true for any country that sends over it's doctors and engineers...Their immigrants are always going to be better behaved and make more money than your average Joe.
> 
> What the fuck kind of delusion is in this post?
> 
> Low skill immigration = bad (i think we can clean our own toilets and pick our own fruit)
> 
> High skill immigration = better than your white trash ass
> 
> I'm all for this sort of soft eugenics. Gotta raise dat collective IQ somehow
> 
> We are the premier destination on the planet for just about everyone who wants to leave their own country. Why would you not use that, especially when we are not breeding like we used to. Massive geopolitical advantage no one calling themselves a "nationalist" could ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> You have the award for the most disjointed, inarticulate post in the thread.
> 
> 
> I'm simply surprised it wasn't posted in crayon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> You need a muzzle, and better things to do with your time.
> 
> As if you and your kin have ever been a boon to America. Hahaha
Click to expand...



Says who? You, of all people? "Hahahaha" indeed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*

All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.

"We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
News from The Associated Press






"....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."


How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."

Would they be 'lawful'????


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


Our first world Government is expensive.  We allege to subscribe to Capitalism, not socialism on a national basis.

A market friendly visa could be renewable annually.  

A market friendly fee or a market recognizable fine could solve our illegal problem on a permanent basis while ensuring participation is legal in our markets.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"There are regular reports of violent crimes committed by illegal aliens – horrific gang-related murders have occurred recently in New York, Washington, D.C., and Houston – but the true crime rate among illegal aliens is not known. Most states do not keep those records for reasons we can only guess, plus there is no way of knowing the real number of illegals in the country. That fact hasn’t stopped liberal commentators and politicians from stating unequivocally that we Americans are the real crime problem in this country.

Democrats would rather pander for the potential votes of illegal aliens should they be granted citizenship than defend Americans."
Derek Hunter - For Democrats, How Many American Victims Are Enough?


----------



## Moonglow

American citizens do commit the majority of crimes in the USA, yes...


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> "There are regular reports of violent crimes committed by illegal aliens – horrific gang-related murders have occurred recently in New York, Washington, D.C., and Houston – but the true crime rate among illegal aliens is not known. Most states do not keep those records for reasons we can only guess, plus there is no way of knowing the real number of illegals in the country. That fact hasn’t stopped liberal commentators and politicians from stating unequivocally that we Americans are the real crime problem in this country.
> 
> Democrats would rather pander for the potential votes of illegal aliens should they be granted citizenship than defend Americans."
> Derek Hunter - For Democrats, How Many American Victims Are Enough?


A market friendly fee or a market recognizable fine could solve our illegal problem on a permanent basis while ensuring participation is legal in our markets.

Only the right wing is, is social enough on a national basis, to merely "ditch Capitalism", in favor of their fantasy.


----------



## Sundance508

Moonglow said:


> American citizens do commit the majority of crimes in the USA, yes...



Do you understand the woid 'proportion'....as in what percentage of our population is mexican and what percentage of our mexican population occupies jail cells?  I think not.

BOP Statistics: Inmate Ethnicity

Now we see in the chart posted above that 33%  of our prison population is mexican and contrast that with the fact that  ss of July 2015, Mexican Americans made up 11.1% of the United States' population....thus you can now understand how out of proportion mexican criminals are to their total pop. of america....as in ---the 11 percent mexican composition of our total population occupies 33% of our total jailed population.

Also we should consider how many Africans or what percentage of our African population occupies jail cells..................Approximately 12–*13%* of the American population is African-American, but they make up 35% of jail inmates, and *37%* of prison inmates of the 2.2 million male inmates as of 2014 (U.S. Department of Justice, 2014)

Thus we see people of color despite their minority status occupy the majority of our prison population.

Next?


----------



## Sundance508

PoliticalChic said:


> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????



Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sundance508 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens do commit the majority of crimes in the USA, yes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the woid 'proportion'....as in what percentage of our population is mexican and what percentage of our mexican population occupies jail cells?  I think not.
> 
> BOP Statistics: Inmate Ethnicity
> 
> Now we see in the chart posted above that 33%  of our prison population is mexican and contrast that with the fact that  ss of July 2015, Mexican Americans made up 11.1% of the United States' population....thus you can now understand how out of proportion mexican criminals are to their total pop. of america....as in ---the 11 percent mexican composition of our total population occupies 33% of our total jailed population.
> 
> Also we should consider how many Africans or what percentage of our African population occupies jail cells..................Approximately 12–*13%* of the American population is African-American, but they make up 35% of jail inmates, and *37%* of prison inmates of the 2.2 million male inmates as of 2014 (U.S. Department of Justice, 2014)
> 
> Thus we see people of color despite their minority status occupy the majority of our prison population.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


Absolutely!



Here's the way Liberals/Democrats support their desire for illegal immigrant votes: they lie. 

Like this:                                                                                                                            "....  innumerable studies have confirmed two simple yet powerful truths about the relationship between immigration and crime: immigrants are less likely to commit serious crimes or be behind bars than the native-born, and high rates of immigration are associated with lower rates of violent crime and property crime. This holds true for both legal immigrants and the unauthorized, regardless of their country of origin or level of education."                       The Criminalization of Immigration in the United States



The lie is based on ignoring that there are far more native-born than there are immigrants. *It's the proportions of criminals, not the numbers, of each category that prove the lie.*

 "All of the main immigrant groups to the United States commit a wildly disproportionate amount of crime compared with native-born Americans. Russians specialize in financial fraud, arms dealing, and drug smuggling; Albanians prefer ATM thefts, home invasions, gambling, and drugs' Chinese go in for human smuggling, human trafficking, and document fraud."                                                                         Coulter, Op. Cit. and http://nypost.com/2009/05/10/gangs-of-new-york-3/


----------



## guno

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


ironic no? and Asian girl brought into this county, whining about immigrants


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens do commit the majority of crimes in the USA, yes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the woid 'proportion'....as in what percentage of our population is mexican and what percentage of our mexican population occupies jail cells?  I think not.
> 
> BOP Statistics: Inmate Ethnicity
> 
> Now we see in the chart posted above that 33%  of our prison population is mexican and contrast that with the fact that  ss of July 2015, Mexican Americans made up 11.1% of the United States' population....thus you can now understand how out of proportion mexican criminals are to their total pop. of america....as in ---the 11 percent mexican composition of our total population occupies 33% of our total jailed population.
> 
> Also we should consider how many Africans or what percentage of our African population occupies jail cells..................Approximately 12–*13%* of the American population is African-American, but they make up 35% of jail inmates, and *37%* of prison inmates of the 2.2 million male inmates as of 2014 (U.S. Department of Justice, 2014)
> 
> Thus we see people of color despite their minority status occupy the majority of our prison population.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the way Liberals/Democrats support their desire for illegal immigrant votes: they lie.
> 
> Like this:                                                                                                                            "....  innumerable studies have confirmed two simple yet powerful truths about the relationship between immigration and crime: immigrants are less likely to commit serious crimes or be behind bars than the native-born, and high rates of immigration are associated with lower rates of violent crime and property crime. This holds true for both legal immigrants and the unauthorized, regardless of their country of origin or level of education."                       The Criminalization of Immigration in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> The lie is based on ignoring that there are far more native-born than there are immigrants. *It's the proportions of criminals, not the numbers, of each category that prove the lie.*
> 
> "All of the main immigrant groups to the United States commit a wildly disproportionate amount of crime compared with native-born Americans. Russians specialize in financial fraud, arms dealing, and drug smuggling; Albanians prefer ATM thefts, home invasions, gambling, and drugs' Chinese go in for human smuggling, human trafficking, and document fraud."                                                                         Coulter, Op. Cit. and http://nypost.com/2009/05/10/gangs-of-new-york-3/
Click to expand...

the right wing alleges to subscribe to Capitalism, yet has nothing but social plans on a national basis.  

Government costs.  We should be generating revenue whenever we can, in a market friendly manner via Commerce, well regulated.  A market friendly visa can do that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sundance508 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
Click to expand...



And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?

Illegals vote for them.

By the millions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

PoliticalChic said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?
> 
> Illegals vote for them.
> 
> By the millions.
Click to expand...



Lie.

BUT, why don't you look into who it is that hires them? You know, like the cheeto you voted for as well as many many MANY other RWNJ traitors, just like you.

Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?  Watch the documentary, Food Inc. You won't like it because its just chocked full of facts but you can OD on Alex Jones right after. That should make you feel better.

I've written before about helping hundreds of illegals, many of them several times over a period of more than 10 years. Almost all had jobs waiting for them and had been coming for the same jobs every single year.

Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers. You'll like that though because the whole reason the right wants to stop migrant farm workers is so 1% drumpf cronies can buy out families for pennys on the dollar.

You think they take Americans' jobs? Wrong. Take a look at Alabama. Those jobs were available to US citizens but no one came. You wanna know why? Watch it in real time in the VICE documentary.


----------



## danielpalos

Luddly Neddite said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?
> 
> Illegals vote for them.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lie.
> 
> BUT, why don't you look into who it is that hires them? You know, like the cheeto you voted for as well as many many MANY other RWNJ traitors, just like you.
> 
> Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?  Watch the documentary, Food Inc. You won't like it because its just chocked full of facts but you can OD on Alex Jones right after. That should make you feel better.
> 
> I've written before about helping hundreds of illegals, many of them several times over a period of more than 10 years. Almost all had jobs waiting for them and had been coming for the same jobs every single year.
> 
> Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers. You'll like that though because the whole reason the right wants to stop migrant farm workers is so 1% drumpf cronies can buy out families for pennys on the dollar.
> 
> You think they take Americans' jobs? Wrong. Take a look at Alabama. Those jobs were available to US citizens but no one came. You wanna know why? Watch it in real time in the VICE documentary.
Click to expand...

there is no unemployment in the US, only underpayment.


----------



## Unkotare

danielpalos said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?
> 
> Illegals vote for them.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lie.
> 
> BUT, why don't you look into who it is that hires them? You know, like the cheeto you voted for as well as many many MANY other RWNJ traitors, just like you.
> 
> Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?  Watch the documentary, Food Inc. You won't like it because its just chocked full of facts but you can OD on Alex Jones right after. That should make you feel better.
> 
> I've written before about helping hundreds of illegals, many of them several times over a period of more than 10 years. Almost all had jobs waiting for them and had been coming for the same jobs every single year.
> 
> Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers. You'll like that though because the whole reason the right wants to stop migrant farm workers is so 1% drumpf cronies can buy out families for pennys on the dollar.
> 
> You think they take Americans' jobs? Wrong. Take a look at Alabama. Those jobs were available to US citizens but no one came. You wanna know why? Watch it in real time in the VICE documentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is no unemployment in the US, only underpayment.
Click to expand...




This ^^^^^^^^^ is why you should stay in school, kids.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luddly Neddite said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?
> 
> Illegals vote for them.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lie.
> 
> BUT, why don't you look into who it is that hires them? You know, like the cheeto you voted for as well as many many MANY other RWNJ traitors, just like you.
> 
> Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?  Watch the documentary, Food Inc. You won't like it because its just chocked full of facts but you can OD on Alex Jones right after. That should make you feel better.
> 
> I've written before about helping hundreds of illegals, many of them several times over a period of more than 10 years. Almost all had jobs waiting for them and had been coming for the same jobs every single year.
> 
> Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers. You'll like that though because the whole reason the right wants to stop migrant farm workers is so 1% drumpf cronies can buy out families for pennys on the dollar.
> 
> You think they take Americans' jobs? Wrong. Take a look at Alabama. Those jobs were available to US citizens but no one came. You wanna know why? Watch it in real time in the VICE documentary.
Click to expand...



1. No lie. Absolutely true....as is the charge that Obama told illegals to vote.


2. "Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?"
Far worse...Obama advertised in Mexico for illegals to come sign up for food stamps.

"*Omnibus Spending Bill Continues Funding Food Stamp Ads in Mexico"  
Omnibus Spending Bill Continues Funding Food Stamp Ads in Mexico - Breitbart


3. "Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers."
How about we pay more for vegetables and fruits and save the $billions spent on entitlements for illegal aliens.

“The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.” -- Oliver Darcy


Illegal immigration each year costs us between 200 and 300 billion dollars,” he said. “I don’t know if anybody gives you those numbers — probably not. But, and when you include crime and other problems it’s more than that. So you are talking about 200 and 300 billion, the way it is now.”

According to the Institute on Taxation and Economic Policy, approximately 11.4 million individuals in the U.S. illegally paid $11.84 billion in state and local taxes in 2012. The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.
CNN Host Tells Donald Trump Illegal Immigrants Pay Billions in Taxes — Watch His Fiery Response

4. "You think they take Americans' jobs?"
Of course they do.
Bottom line: the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.

There is no other benefit to this nation.
None.
Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, Obama told them to get out and vote.


Wise up, you dunce.

*


----------



## danielpalos

Unkotare said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?
> 
> Illegals vote for them.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lie.
> 
> BUT, why don't you look into who it is that hires them? You know, like the cheeto you voted for as well as many many MANY other RWNJ traitors, just like you.
> 
> Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?  Watch the documentary, Food Inc. You won't like it because its just chocked full of facts but you can OD on Alex Jones right after. That should make you feel better.
> 
> I've written before about helping hundreds of illegals, many of them several times over a period of more than 10 years. Almost all had jobs waiting for them and had been coming for the same jobs every single year.
> 
> Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers. You'll like that though because the whole reason the right wants to stop migrant farm workers is so 1% drumpf cronies can buy out families for pennys on the dollar.
> 
> You think they take Americans' jobs? Wrong. Take a look at Alabama. Those jobs were available to US citizens but no one came. You wanna know why? Watch it in real time in the VICE documentary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is no unemployment in the US, only underpayment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^^^^ is why you should stay in school, kids.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is.


----------



## danielpalos

a market friendly visa will generate revenue; only the right wing, seems to prefer massive debt.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

NYcarbineer said:


> No Koreans, unless they're willing to get a job.







Why only Koreans? Over half the applications coming in for immigration and citizenship should be from SE Asia. To take a phrase from the liberal playbook...

The less educated people from SE Asia can do all the jobs the Hispanics won't do. (Sound familiar?)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## PoliticalChic

*We can do as the Left wishes, and have open borders........


Milton Friedman was for illegal immigration.
"Friedman's considered view is that free migration without a welfare state is first best. 
Welfare for all legal residents makes first-best free migration impossible. In that case, a high rate of illegal immigration is the second-best solution."
Milton Friedman's Argument for Illegal Immigration


Sooo....either open borders but no welfare in the country....or control of our borders but no welfare in the country. 

Interesting economic choice?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luddly Neddite said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?
> 
> Illegals vote for them.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lie.
> 
> BUT, why don't you look into who it is that hires them? You know, like the cheeto you voted for as well as many many MANY other RWNJ traitors, just like you.
> 
> Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?  Watch the documentary, Food Inc. You won't like it because its just chocked full of facts but you can OD on Alex Jones right after. That should make you feel better.
> 
> I've written before about helping hundreds of illegals, many of them several times over a period of more than 10 years. Almost all had jobs waiting for them and had been coming for the same jobs every single year.
> 
> Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers. You'll like that though because the whole reason the right wants to stop migrant farm workers is so 1% drumpf cronies can buy out families for pennys on the dollar.
> 
> You think they take Americans' jobs? Wrong. Take a look at Alabama. Those jobs were available to US citizens but no one came. You wanna know why? Watch it in real time in the VICE documentary.
Click to expand...


You're gonna hate this vid......

Chris Matthews saying that Trump was correct on the wall and immigration


----------



## PoliticalChic

There is a lesson about immigration policy to be learned from Europe...

1. Our mistake has led to this:
“In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?” 
― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*



2. Europe's is far worse:
*"Jihadis Living on Support Payments from the Europe They Vowed to Destroy*
by *Giulio Meotti*  •  March 10, 2017 at 5:00 am


Al Harith's story reveals the depth of one of biggest Europe's scandals: the jihadis' use of European cradle-to-grave entitlements to fund their "holy war".


Europe gave them everything: jobs, homes, public assistance, unemployment benefits, relief payments, child benefits, disability payments, cash support. These Muslim extremists, however, do not see this "Dependistan", as Mark Steyn called the welfare state, as a sign of generosity, but of weakness. They understand that Europe is ready to be destroyed.


Filled with religious certainty and ideological hatred for the West, not required to assimilate to Europe's values and norms, many of European Muslims seem to feel as if they are destined to devour an exhausted civilization.


Public policy goals instead need to be to move people off welfare -- shown to be basically a disincentive to looking for work -- and toward personal responsibility. There need to be legal limits on the uses to which welfare funds can be put -- for example, welfare funds should not to be used for purchasing illegal drugs, gambling, terrorism or, as there is no free speech in Europe anyway, for promoting terrorism. One could create and fine-tune such a list. Disregarding the limitations could result in losing benefits. This would help fight the ghettoization and Islamization of Europe's Muslims. The cycle of welfare and jihad needs to be stopped."                  Jihadis Living on Support Payments from the Europe They Vowed to Destroy


----------



## Mudda

Of course more immigrants are going to be on assistance, they need help. But quickly, successive generations are self-reliant.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mudda said:


> Of course more immigrants are going to be on assistance, they need help. But quickly, successive generations are self-reliant.




*“The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.” -- Oliver Darcy


Illegal immigration each year costs us between 200 and 300 billion dollars,” he said. “I don’t know if anybody gives you those numbers — probably not. But, and when you include crime and other problems it’s more than that. So you are talking about 200 and 300 billion, the way it is now.”

According to the Institute on Taxation and Economic Policy, approximately 11.4 million individuals in the U.S. illegally paid $11.84 billion in state and local taxes in 2012. The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.
CNN Host Tells Donald Trump Illegal Immigrants Pay Billions in Taxes — Watch His Fiery Response

 "You think they take Americans' jobs?"
Of course they do.
Bottom line: the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.




There is no other benefit to this nation.
None.
Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, Obama told them to get out and vote.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PoliticalChic said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be as simple as the political and elite class needs lots of ignorant people dependent on big government, so that big government can continue to grow. Confiscating the wealth and rights of Americans.
> 
> What is even more sickening is many Americans are duped into believing our nation needs more poor ignorant people imported into the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Soros' pawns to keep voting Democrat. Without illegals votes Dems may not be ever elected again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and certainly wouldn't be able to offer the bogus claim that they won the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear you say that because Hillary Clinton most definitely did not win the popular vote.  She was hard pressed to get 100 to 200 people to attend her rallies for president.  That is how "Unpopular" she was....  
The Maytag repair man gets more attention than she did.


----------



## Moonglow

Sundance508 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens do commit the majority of crimes in the USA, yes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the woid 'proportion'....as in what percentage of our population is mexican and what percentage of our mexican population occupies jail cells?  I think not.
> 
> BOP Statistics: Inmate Ethnicity
> 
> Now we see in the chart posted above that 33%  of our prison population is mexican and contrast that with the fact that  ss of July 2015, Mexican Americans made up 11.1% of the United States' population....thus you can now understand how out of proportion mexican criminals are to their total pop. of america....as in ---the 11 percent mexican composition of our total population occupies 33% of our total jailed population.
> 
> Also we should consider how many Africans or what percentage of our African population occupies jail cells..................Approximately 12–*13%* of the American population is African-American, but they make up 35% of jail inmates, and *37%* of prison inmates of the 2.2 million male inmates as of 2014 (U.S. Department of Justice, 2014)
> 
> Thus we see people of color despite their minority status occupy the majority of our prison population.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...

By proportion or the fact that you want to deny white folks commit crimes..


----------



## Moonglow

Book of Jeremiah said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be as simple as the political and elite class needs lots of ignorant people dependent on big government, so that big government can continue to grow. Confiscating the wealth and rights of Americans.
> 
> What is even more sickening is many Americans are duped into believing our nation needs more poor ignorant people imported into the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Soros' pawns to keep voting Democrat. Without illegals votes Dems may not be ever elected again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and certainly wouldn't be able to offer the bogus claim that they won the popular vote.
> 
> 
> *"It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California
> If you take California out of the popular vote equation, then Trump wins the rest of the country by 1.4 million votes.
> .... if you look at every other measure, Trump was the clear and decisive winner in this election."
> It's Official: Clinton's Popular Vote Win Came Entirely From California*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad to hear you say that because Hillary Clinton most definitely did not win the popular vote.  She was hard pressed to get 100 to 200 people to attend her rallies for president.  That is how "Unpopular" she was....
> The Maytag repair man gets more attention than she did.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing anymore..


----------



## Rooster

Anyone we allow into the country as an immigrant should bring a definite benefit to our country. Their well-being, or self-improvement, should be a distant second to what they can bring to the table. If they can bring nothing to the table, they go to the back of the line and they remain at the back of the line until such a time as there are no more waiting who can benefit us...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Rooster said:


> Anyone we allow into the country as an immigrant should bring a definite benefit to our country. Their well-being, or self-improvement, should be a distant second to what they can bring to the table. If they can bring nothing to the table, they go to the back of the line and they remain at the back of the line until such a time as there are no more waiting who can benefit us...



Welcome to the board.


----------



## Mudda

PoliticalChic said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course more immigrants are going to be on assistance, they need help. But quickly, successive generations are self-reliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.” -- Oliver Darcy
> 
> 
> Illegal immigration each year costs us between 200 and 300 billion dollars,” he said. “I don’t know if anybody gives you those numbers — probably not. But, and when you include crime and other problems it’s more than that. So you are talking about 200 and 300 billion, the way it is now.”
> 
> According to the Institute on Taxation and Economic Policy, approximately 11.4 million individuals in the U.S. illegally paid $11.84 billion in state and local taxes in 2012. The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.
> CNN Host Tells Donald Trump Illegal Immigrants Pay Billions in Taxes — Watch His Fiery Response
> 
> "You think they take Americans' jobs?"
> Of course they do.
> Bottom line: the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. After all, Obama told them to get out and vote.*
Click to expand...

"The conservative Heritage Foundation", is that an offshoot of the KKK?

Ann Coulter groups legal immigrants in with illegal immigrants, proving once again that she's a bigot, just like you.


----------



## Mudda

Rooster said:


> Anyone we allow into the country as an immigrant should bring a definite benefit to our country. Their well-being, or self-improvement, should be a distant second to what they can bring to the table. If they can bring nothing to the table, they go to the back of the line and they remain at the back of the line until such a time as there are no more waiting who can benefit us...


You must live in Canada, eh?


----------



## Rooster

Mudda said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone we allow into the country as an immigrant should bring a definite benefit to our country. Their well-being, or self-improvement, should be a distant second to what they can bring to the table. If they can bring nothing to the table, they go to the back of the line and they remain at the back of the line until such a time as there are no more waiting who can benefit us...
> 
> 
> 
> You must live in Canada, eh?
Click to expand...


Hardly.

I'm just a good American who's sick and goddamn tired of the world shitting on us.

Those days are over...


----------



## Mudda

Rooster said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone we allow into the country as an immigrant should bring a definite benefit to our country. Their well-being, or self-improvement, should be a distant second to what they can bring to the table. If they can bring nothing to the table, they go to the back of the line and they remain at the back of the line until such a time as there are no more waiting who can benefit us...
> 
> 
> 
> You must live in Canada, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> I'm just a good American who's sick and goddamn tired of the world shitting on us.
> 
> Those days are over...
Click to expand...

It's just that that's how Canada operates for the most part. 

Just a thought, maybe if the US stopped shitting on others with bombs, others might not be so ready to shit back.


----------



## Rooster

Mudda said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, maybe if the US stopped shitting on others with bombs, others might not be so ready to shit back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat new here, so I have to ask: Were you whining about those bombs when Obama was in office?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudda

Rooster said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, maybe if the US stopped shitting on others with bombs, others might not be so ready to shit back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat new here, so I have to ask: Were you whining about those bombs when Obama was in office?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Obama was the first prez to be at war for his whole 8 years, and you wonder why you get shit on? Not a very perceptive person, are you?


----------



## Rooster

Mudda said:


> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, maybe if the US stopped shitting on others with bombs, others might not be so ready to shit back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat new here, so I have to ask: Were you whining about those bombs when Obama was in office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the first prez to be at war for his whole 8 years, and you wonder why you get shit on? Not a very perceptive person, are you?
Click to expand...


Christ, I wish you were smarter.

Were you, or were you not, whining about bombs being dropped during the Obama administration? I didn't ask why this or that happened. I asked you a simple question which you're either too stupid or too chickenshit to answer.

How long he was at war is meaningless in this discussion. If you'd like to discuss how the United States didn't know a single day of peace with him in office we can do that, although it's not germane to the question I asked you.

We were shit on because Barack Obama permitted it. Now that we have a real American in office everything is bad.

I suspect you, like so many libs, kept your pie hole shut about wars and bombs while Obama was in office...


----------



## Mudda

Rooster said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, maybe if the US stopped shitting on others with bombs, others might not be so ready to shit back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat new here, so I have to ask: Were you whining about those bombs when Obama was in office?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the first prez to be at war for his whole 8 years, and you wonder why you get shit on? Not a very perceptive person, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ, I wish you were smarter.
> 
> Were you, or were you not, whining about bombs being dropped during the Obama administration? I didn't ask why this or that happened. I asked you a simple question which you're either too stupid or too chickenshit to answer.
> 
> How long he was at war is meaningless in this discussion. If you'd like to discuss how the United States didn't know a single day of peace with him in office we can do that, although it's not germane to the question I asked you.
> 
> We were shit on because Barack Obama permitted it. Now that we have a real American in office everything is bad.
> 
> I suspect you, like so many libs, kept your pie hole shut about wars and bombs while Obama was in office...
Click to expand...

Whining? Never. Pointing out that Obummer liked to drop bombs, sure.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Five Illegal Aliens Arrested After Shooting Woman 13 Times....*
Police in George, Washington State, have arrested five illegal aliens wanted in connection with the murder of a woman....
...Sundberg was arguing with Rodriguez on the evening of December 21. The report does not disclose what the argument was about. Shortly after the argument, Sundberg was kidnapped and taken to the location where her body was eventually discovered.
....drove her to a rest area alongside a highway, according to the police report. Varona was seen kicking the back of one of her legs, forcing her to the ground. Rodriguez then allegedly shot her at least 13 times in the head.d"
http://media.breitbart.com/media/2017/01/wa-woman.png


"The region of Washington State where a 31-year-old woman was allegedly shot 13 and killed by a gang of illegal immigrants is surrounded by sanctuary jurisdictions."
Sanctuary Cities Surround Area Where Illegal Aliens Allegedly Killed Woman

"....local officials pledged that Portland will remain a "sanctuary city" for undocumented immigrants, despite threats by Trump to remove federal funding from cities that don't help with deportations."
A Multnomah County Sheriff’s Deputy Allegedly Aided Federal Agents in Courthouse Immigration Sting


----------



## PoliticalChic

*“sheriff doesn’t see a connection between the killing and [the murderer’s] immigration status”*
  Saturday, February 18, 2017 at 10:00am
Excuse me, but if he weren’t here illegally, she’d still be alive.
If the murderer were not illegally in the U.S., he would not be here at all. And if he weren’t here, Jill Sundberg would be alive.

Much like the Kate Steinle murder, the illegal status of the murderer has everything to do with the crime. Every single crime committed by an illegal alien is a crime that would not have happened if the person were not here illegally."                                    
"sheriff doesn't see a connection between the killing and [the murderer's] immigration status"




What is the explanation of the Democrats/Liberals for their desire for illegal immigration????


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Five Illegal Aliens Arrested After Shooting Woman 13 Times....*
> Police in George, Washington State, have arrested five illegal aliens wanted in connection with the murder of a woman....
> ...Sundberg was arguing with Rodriguez on the evening of December 21. The report does not disclose what the argument was about. Shortly after the argument, Sundberg was kidnapped and taken to the location where her body was eventually discovered.
> ....drove her to a rest area alongside a highway, according to the police report. Varona was seen kicking the back of one of her legs, forcing her to the ground. Rodriguez then allegedly shot her at least 13 times in the head.d"
> http://media.breitbart.com/media/2017/01/wa-woman.png
> 
> 
> "The region of Washington State where a 31-year-old woman was allegedly shot 13 and killed by a gang of illegal immigrants is surrounded by sanctuary jurisdictions."
> Sanctuary Cities Surround Area Where Illegal Aliens Allegedly Killed Woman
> 
> "....local officials pledged that Portland will remain a "sanctuary city" for undocumented immigrants, despite threats by Trump to remove federal funding from cities that don't help with deportations."
> A Multnomah County Sheriff’s Deputy Allegedly Aided Federal Agents in Courthouse Immigration Sting


the last refuge of gun lovers?

10USC311 is also, federal law;

don't be illegal to it; be Patriotic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"According to the Department of Agriculture, 1.5 million noncitizens received food stamps in the 2015 fiscal year, as did 3.9 million citizen children living with noncitizen adults. 
Undocumented immigrants are never eligible for food stamps, though they may live in a “mixed eligibility” household that does receive them. For instance, it’s not uncommon for undocumented parents to apply for assistance on behalf of their citizen children."
Immigrants are now canceling their food stamps for fear that Trump will deport them



Who's zoomin' who????

There is no attempt to restrict food stamps from illegal aliens any more than states that issue driver's licenses to illegals attempt to restrict them from voting.


"Such households have a mix of illegals (often parents) and citizens (usually kids); only the citizens are nominally eligible for the benefits of the program, but if groceries purchased by Food Stamps are on the dining room table, the common-sense assumption is that all members of the family will benefit from it.

Yes, all else being equal, a low-income household with one or more illegal aliens in it, is more likely to get Food Stamps than a household with similar income with all members being legally present. In another, related scenario both families are eligible, both have equal incomes, but the one with an illegal alien member seems to get a larger allotment."                                                                                   The Food Stamp Program Rewards Households with Illegal Aliens


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> "According to the Department of Agriculture, 1.5 million noncitizens received food stamps in the 2015 fiscal year, as did 3.9 million citizen children living with noncitizen adults.
> Undocumented immigrants are never eligible for food stamps, though they may live in a “mixed eligibility” household that does receive them. For instance, it’s not uncommon for undocumented parents to apply for assistance on behalf of their citizen children."
> Immigrants are now canceling their food stamps for fear that Trump will deport them
> 
> 
> 
> Who's zoomin' who????
> 
> There is no attempt to restrict food stamps from illegal aliens any more than states that issue driver's licenses to illegals attempt to restrict them from voting.
> 
> 
> "Such households have a mix of illegals (often parents) and citizens (usually kids); only the citizens are nominally eligible for the benefits of the program, but if groceries purchased by Food Stamps are on the dining room table, the common-sense assumption is that all members of the family will benefit from it.
> 
> Yes, all else being equal, a low-income household with one or more illegal aliens in it, is more likely to get Food Stamps than a household with similar income with all members being legally present. In another, related scenario both families are eligible, both have equal incomes, but the one with an illegal alien member seems to get a larger allotment."                                                                                   The Food Stamp Program Rewards Households with Illegal Aliens


Reward is not the word I would use.  Households with illegals tend to receive fewer benefits than households with no illegals; thus, less need for food stamps for households with only legals.

The right wing has a problem with Labor coming in, and "working for food" to make the rich richer, faster.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Liberals, with their mouth-foaming hatred of American sovereignty, make every effort to conflate immigrants with illegal immigrants.

Let me remind all of a legal immigrant who memorialized the legal immigrants' love of this nation.


Today, March 21, is an anniversary of same:

On this day, in 1939 - A song, written by Irving Berlin in 1918 as a tribute by a successful immigrant to his adopted country, was recorded by Kate Smith for Victor Records. 

Ms. Smith had introduced the song on her Thursday, November 10, 1938 radio show (aired live the day before Armistice Day). 

It was a fitting tribute to its composer, who gave all royalties from the very popular and emotional, "God Bless America" to the Boy Scouts. The song became Kate Smith’s second signature after "When the Moon Comes Over the Mountain"; and the second national anthem of the United States of America.


----------



## esthermoon

PoliticalChic said:


> *“sheriff doesn’t see a connection between the killing and [the murderer’s] immigration status”*
> Saturday, February 18, 2017 at 10:00am
> Excuse me, but if he weren’t here illegally, she’d still be alive.
> If the murderer were not illegally in the U.S., he would not be here at all. And if he weren’t here, Jill Sundberg would be alive.
> 
> Much like the Kate Steinle murder, the illegal status of the murderer has everything to do with the crime. Every single crime committed by an illegal alien is a crime that would not have happened if the person were not here illegally."
> "sheriff doesn't see a connection between the killing and [the murderer's] immigration status"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the explanation of the Democrats/Liberals for their desire for illegal immigration????


I think it's some sort of philosophy. Some people think all people and all nations are the same and there should not be borders.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Sanctuary policies 'led to' brutal bathroom rape of 14-year-old schoolgirl*

Two illegal-alien teenagers who were placed in ninth-grade classes at Montgomery County Schools, Maryland, have been arrested and charged with the brutal rape of a 14-year-old girl, and at least one of the boys had a pending deportation order from ICE.

The boys, identified as Henry Sanchez, 18, of Guatemala and Jose Montano, 17, of El Salvador, approached the young girl in the hallway near the gymnasium inside Rockville High School during school hours about 9 a.m. on Thursday.

....raped her anally, orally and vaginally,...

*Sanchez had a pending deportation order, which was not carried out while immigration activists tried to block the deportation."*
Sanctuary policies ‘led to’ brutal bathroom rape of 14-year-old schoolgirl




And so, as we leave yet one more.....'benefit'.....of* Liberal/Democrat immigration policy,* deep thinkers on the Left are looking forward to their next.....'success.'


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"....“18-year-old criminals set to be deported should not be a freshman in our public schools,..."*
Sanctuary policies ‘led to’ brutal bathroom rape of 14-year-old schoolgirl



Really?????

What sort of xenophobic, heartless, atavistic, knuckle-dragging Rightwing Trump-supporter would say something like that??????????


Not right-thinking Progressives.....
"At Judge Neil M. Gorsuch’s confirmation hearing on Monday, Senator Dianne Feinstein, Democrat of California, started the ball rolling by remarking that she found his “originalist judicial philosophy to be really troubling.” 
The founders were not dummies; they knew that society would evolve in unforeseeable ways — morally, socially, politically, technologically — ..."
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/22/opinion/the-problems-with-originalism.html?_r=0


American victims to illegal alien criminals are sacrifices that need be made for the 'evolution' of society!


----------



## danielpalos

It is our warfare-State policies that are causing the problem, in the first place.  why not save our tax monies, and stop getting involved in so many foreign affairs.  We have a Commerce Clause.


----------



## esthermoon

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Sanctuary policies 'led to' brutal bathroom rape of 14-year-old schoolgirl*
> 
> Two illegal-alien teenagers who were placed in ninth-grade classes at Montgomery County Schools, Maryland, have been arrested and charged with the brutal rape of a 14-year-old girl, and at least one of the boys had a pending deportation order from ICE.
> 
> The boys, identified as Henry Sanchez, 18, of Guatemala and Jose Montano, 17, of El Salvador, approached the young girl in the hallway near the gymnasium inside Rockville High School during school hours about 9 a.m. on Thursday.
> 
> ....raped her anally, orally and vaginally,...
> 
> *Sanchez had a pending deportation order, which was not carried out while immigration activists tried to block the deportation."*
> Sanctuary policies ‘led to’ brutal bathroom rape of 14-year-old schoolgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so, as we leave yet one more.....'benefit'.....of* Liberal/Democrat immigration policy,* deep thinkers on the Left are looking forward to their next.....'success.'


Poor girl.... 
Best thing would have been if they had not been in the US but at least they're in jail now


----------



## PoliticalChic

esthermoon said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Sanctuary policies 'led to' brutal bathroom rape of 14-year-old schoolgirl*
> 
> Two illegal-alien teenagers who were placed in ninth-grade classes at Montgomery County Schools, Maryland, have been arrested and charged with the brutal rape of a 14-year-old girl, and at least one of the boys had a pending deportation order from ICE.
> 
> The boys, identified as Henry Sanchez, 18, of Guatemala and Jose Montano, 17, of El Salvador, approached the young girl in the hallway near the gymnasium inside Rockville High School during school hours about 9 a.m. on Thursday.
> 
> ....raped her anally, orally and vaginally,...
> 
> *Sanchez had a pending deportation order, which was not carried out while immigration activists tried to block the deportation."*
> Sanctuary policies ‘led to’ brutal bathroom rape of 14-year-old schoolgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so, as we leave yet one more.....'benefit'.....of* Liberal/Democrat immigration policy,* deep thinkers on the Left are looking forward to their next.....'success.'
> 
> 
> 
> Poor girl....
> Best thing would have been if they had not been in the US but at least they're in jail now
Click to expand...




Perhaps the Left should admit their culpability.


----------



## danielpalos

Should we advocate for more convents?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Another case of the Liberals in the judiciary siding with illegal aliens....this one a rapist.


----------



## Rooster

When they find that scumbag they should put a bullet in his head in front of his family...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*‘This is not the story we want’: Reporters chased out of meeting with Kushner family fleecing Chinese investors*
*The seminar was billed as "Invest $500,000 and immigrate to the United States."*


----------



## danielpalos

The right wing gets to Own, any crime committed by first degrees, who should have priority, in going first.


----------



## Parker99

Well lot of the new left seem to go step up from this and  advocating open borders this is step up from the old left just allowing in lots of people into the country.

Just look at all the protests and semi riots in the US saying this is racism to not allow in people into the country.

Well most countries allow in people into country but *these are legal immigrants *but legal immigrants are crime.

So it sorta like is word racism being use to mean different things now days or media is reason people think like this these days.

Really these protesters that are protesting and rioting in the US should such say they support borders than protesting say this is racism thing. If you want to allow anyone into country yes not legal immigrants you support open borders.  And this seem to be true case now days we turn from allowing lots of immigrants in to now open borders


----------



## danielpalos

We have a Commerce Clause, not everyone who come here to work, wants to be a permanent resident, if they don't have to.


----------



## PoliticalChic

California bill demands criminal aliens be released.


----------



## basquebromance

when they hire foreign student workers over Americans, employers do not have to pay Social Security or Medicare taxes or hire lawyers to deal with discrimination lawsuits


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> when they hire foreign student workers over Americans, employers do not have to pay Social Security or Medicare taxes or hire lawyers to deal with discrimination lawsuits





Frankly, basque, I find your explanation about workers as far less in significance than the stated issue as outlined in the OP.


This:
1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*

There is no other benefit to this nation.
None.
*Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election. 
After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
*

*


----------



## Ame®icano

All illegals need to be deported.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> California bill demands criminal aliens be released.


Californians demand, first degrees should go first.


----------



## danielpalos

basquebromance said:


> when they hire foreign student workers over Americans, employers do not have to pay Social Security or Medicare taxes or hire lawyers to deal with discrimination lawsuits


We need a fine capital visa plan for Commerce, well regulated.  We don't need as many, political visa plans, like we have now.


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> All illegals need to be deported.


10USC246 is federal law; round up gun lovers and require that they muster.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> All illegals need to be deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 10USC246 is federal law; round up gun lovers and require that they muster.
Click to expand...


Nothing to do with deportation of illegals. Stop trolling dupe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

As Orwell taught us,  All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.

Sooo....if a Liberal is in charge, be sure the police don't bother any lawbreakers if they are illegal aliens.


*"Cops say hands are tied in arresting unruly 'desnudas' naked female panhandlers 'because most are illegal immigrants'*
*



*

....City Hall, under Democratic Mayor Bill de Blasio, isn’t interested in going after illegals such as the desnudas, the source told The Post."
Cops say hands are tied in arresting unruly 'desnudas' naked female panhandlers 'because most are illegal immigrants'


----------



## Unkotare

PoliticalChic said:


> As Orwell taught us,  All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.
> 
> Sooo....if a Liberal is in charge, be sure the police don't bother any lawbreakers if they are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> *"Cops say hands are tied in arresting unruly 'desnudas' naked female panhandlers 'because most are illegal immigrants'*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ....City Hall, under Democratic Mayor Bill de Blasio, isn’t interested in going after illegals such as the desnudas, the source told The Post."
> Cops say hands are tied in arresting unruly 'desnudas' naked female panhandlers 'because most are illegal immigrants'




Looks like a perfect time for stop and frisk...


...and frisk


...and frisk some more


...maybe go out for some dinner...


----------



## MaryL

Remind me again. I not the same page here. What is wrong with state and locals following federal laws?  I remember how uppity folks like Al  Capone was brought down  for violating federal laws? No thanks to the corrupt local governments  that tried to hamstring the feds.  There are only two groups that oppose it, Hispanic activist or big bushiness that exploits poor illegal Hispanics,  Please, most voters that support this are  naive  brainwashed kids with no sense of history.


----------



## Carter Malone

BluesLegend said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
Click to expand...



Between you and the OP, those numbers are all over the place and neither of you have bothered with credible links. 

Ann Coulter? 

Please.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BluesLegend

Carter Malone said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Between you and the OP, those numbers are all over the place and neither of you have bothered with credible links.
> 
> Ann Coulter?
> 
> Please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Source Rush Limbaugh, yes I only said that to make your liberal head explode.


----------



## Two Thumbs

we shouldn't 'invite' anyone.

aside from that, we should protect ourselves against the illegals and clearly be extremely careful of anyone coming from muslim countries.


The Irish had high UE rates and were not even allowed to apply for some jobs, and we did ok.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Carter Malone said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Between you and the OP, those numbers are all over the place and neither of you have bothered with credible links.
> 
> Ann Coulter?
> 
> Please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...




1. You can't beat something with nothing.
You offered nothing in the way of refutation, other than the Liberal wail 'Is not, isssss nootttttttt!!!!"

2. Coulter is both an expert and a scholar.
But....as you seem to have a firm if negative opinion of Queen Ann, which of her dozen best sellers have you read?

a. Of course, if you haven't read any, you have become our current best source of greenhouse gases.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Here is Tucker Carlson debated a former DNC official, and refuting the usual lies that Democrats tell about illegal aliens.




Carlson: "...if you don't enforce the law these people are going to do appalling things to your citizens....and it just happened...."

Democrat: "...sanctuary cities are actually safer...."
C: "We actually have data on this...last year the Univ. of Cal. ...study of 55 sanctuary cities....and I'm quoting now....'violent crime was slightly higher in sanctuary cities'.."

When Tucker points out that the illegal alien rapist had been deported 20 times, the Democrat opines that it is America's fault for not having better border security.....

...but, he goes on to say no wall at the border is necessary.


C: "At what point do you say an American citizen is getting hurt...at what point do you take her side over the illegal alien????"
Darn good question, Democrats.


----------



## charwin95

BluesLegend said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Between you and the OP, those numbers are all over the place and neither of you have bothered with credible links.
> 
> Ann Coulter?
> 
> Please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source Rush Limbaugh, yes I only said that to make your liberal head explode.
Click to expand...


So you lied just to pissed off people. 
This is what you and Political Chic are good for. Keep plugging lies to spread your lying racist propaganda. I wish both of you rejects stop this kind of nonsense.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Between you and the OP, those numbers are all over the place and neither of you have bothered with credible links.
> 
> Ann Coulter?
> 
> Please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source Rush Limbaugh, yes I only said that to make your liberal head explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied just to pissed off people.
> This is what you and Political Chic are good for. Keep plugging lies to spread your lying racist propaganda. I wish both of you rejects stop this kind of nonsense.
Click to expand...




I never lie.

And the truth of this thread is what puts a burr under your saddle.
Doesn't it, donkey?


----------



## PoliticalChic

And...another 'feather in Obama's cap.'


*"DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb*

Salvador Diaz-Garcia, an illegal immigrant who was a recipient of Deferred Action on Childhood Arrivals, or DACA, is now facing second-degree assault and rape charges in the vicious attack. He also faces child molestation charges for allegedly assaulting a 14-year-old the same day the rape occurred.

 ....violently attacked her, police said, leaving her with a broken jaw, a broken nose and her ear partially ripped off.

PORTLAND'S SANCTUARY POLICIES TO BLAME FOR HORRIFIC RAPES, SAYS GOP LEADER"
DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb


----------



## Howey

PoliticalChic said:


> And...another 'feather in Obama's cap.'
> 
> 
> *"DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb*
> 
> Salvador Diaz-Garcia, an illegal immigrant who was a recipient of Deferred Action on Childhood Arrivals, or DACA, is now facing second-degree assault and rape charges in the vicious attack. He also faces child molestation charges for allegedly assaulting a 14-year-old the same day the rape occurred.
> 
> ....violently attacked her, police said, leaving her with a broken jaw, a broken nose and her ear partially ripped off.
> 
> PORTLAND'S SANCTUARY POLICIES TO BLAME FOR HORRIFIC RAPES, SAYS GOP LEADER"
> DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb



Question. While this is a horrible attack and he should rot in jail, just where's the proof he's a DREAMr?

None of the local news stations or the Police identify him as one.

Charges: Woman bludgeoned, raped at Burien apartment complex

Is this another example of FOX faking news? Is Trump involved with this one too?

lol...and you say you don't lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Howey said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...another 'feather in Obama's cap.'
> 
> 
> *"DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb*
> 
> Salvador Diaz-Garcia, an illegal immigrant who was a recipient of Deferred Action on Childhood Arrivals, or DACA, is now facing second-degree assault and rape charges in the vicious attack. He also faces child molestation charges for allegedly assaulting a 14-year-old the same day the rape occurred.
> 
> ....violently attacked her, police said, leaving her with a broken jaw, a broken nose and her ear partially ripped off.
> 
> PORTLAND'S SANCTUARY POLICIES TO BLAME FOR HORRIFIC RAPES, SAYS GOP LEADER"
> DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question. While this is a horrible attack and he should rot in jail, just where's the proof he's a DREAMr?
> 
> None of the local news stations or the Police identify him as one.
> 
> Charges: Woman bludgeoned, raped at Burien apartment complex
> 
> Is this another example of FOX faking news? Is Trump involved with this one too?
> 
> lol...and you say you don't lie.
Click to expand...




Watch me ram your post back down your throat:

*"Diaz-Garcia was granted Dreamer status in 2013 and renewed his status two more times.*

Under the DACA plan, which began under the Obama Administration, kids who were brought to the United States illegally could apply for their deportation status to be deferred for two years. If approved, they are provided a work permit. Every two years, a person is required to reapply. To qualify, Dreamers must have been under the age of 31 as of June 2012, come to the U.S. before their 16th birthday, consistently lived in the U.S. from June 2007 to present, have been pursuing an education or received a GED, and not have a felony or certain misdemeanors."
Dreamer accused of brutally attacking, raping 19-year-old woman


Shall I await your apology, or just assume you're a no-class Liberal?


----------



## Dr Grump

PoliticalChic said:


> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.



Since you're a nice, balanced person, can you also post stories about the 100s...whoops sorry, 1000s...oh, my bad again, the 10s of 1000s of immigrants in Britain from the ME and Indian subcontinent who have very successful lives in the UK and contribute greatly to it as a society?

Hey, I know, a rhetorical question. Way too much to ask for a partisan imbecile like you....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dr Grump said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're a nice, balanced person, can you also post stories about the 100s...whoops sorry, 1000s...oh, my bad again, the 10s of 1000s of immigrants in Britain from the ME and Indian subcontinent who have very successful lives in the UK and contribute greatly to it as a society?
> 
> Hey, I know, a rhetorical question. Way too much to ask for a partisan imbecile like you....
Click to expand...



"... immigrants in Britain from the ME and Indian subcontinent who have very successful lives in the UK and contribute greatly to it as a society?"


How's this one?

.....there was this Englander:
"*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.

Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail *what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*

Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.

Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..." Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family


----------



## Dr Grump

PoliticalChic said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're a nice, balanced person, can you also post stories about the 100s...whoops sorry, 1000s...oh, my bad again, the 10s of 1000s of immigrants in Britain from the ME and Indian subcontinent who have very successful lives in the UK and contribute greatly to it as a society?
> 
> Hey, I know, a rhetorical question. Way too much to ask for a partisan imbecile like you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've already gone there. I was talking about the norm, not the abstract.
> 
> I know it doesn't fit your warped narrative, but hey, there's no harm in trying to educate the ignorant. Can't say I didn't try.
> 
> "... immigrants in Britain from the ME and Indian subcontinent who have very successful lives in the UK and contribute greatly to it as a society?"
> 
> 
> How's this one?
> 
> .....there was this Englander:
> "*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.
> 
> Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail *what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*
> 
> Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.
> 
> Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..." Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Between you and the OP, those numbers are all over the place and neither of you have bothered with credible links.
> 
> Ann Coulter?
> 
> Please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source Rush Limbaugh, yes I only said that to make your liberal head explode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied just to pissed off people.
> This is what you and Political Chic are good for. Keep plugging lies to spread your lying racist propaganda. I wish both of you rejects stop this kind of nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never lie.
> 
> And the truth of this thread is what puts a burr under your saddle.
> Doesn't it, donkey?
Click to expand...


Yes you did moron. You pump in tons of lies. Hypocrite.


----------



## charwin95

Dr Grump said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're a nice, balanced person, can you also post stories about the 100s...whoops sorry, 1000s...oh, my bad again, the 10s of 1000s of immigrants in Britain from the ME and Indian subcontinent who have very successful lives in the UK and contribute greatly to it as a society?
> 
> Hey, I know, a rhetorical question. Way too much to ask for a partisan imbecile like you....
Click to expand...


Ouch!


----------



## Howey

PoliticalChic said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...another 'feather in Obama's cap.'
> 
> 
> *"DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb*
> 
> Salvador Diaz-Garcia, an illegal immigrant who was a recipient of Deferred Action on Childhood Arrivals, or DACA, is now facing second-degree assault and rape charges in the vicious attack. He also faces child molestation charges for allegedly assaulting a 14-year-old the same day the rape occurred.
> 
> ....violently attacked her, police said, leaving her with a broken jaw, a broken nose and her ear partially ripped off.
> 
> PORTLAND'S SANCTUARY POLICIES TO BLAME FOR HORRIFIC RAPES, SAYS GOP LEADER"
> DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question. While this is a horrible attack and he should rot in jail, just where's the proof he's a DREAMr?
> 
> None of the local news stations or the Police identify him as one.
> 
> Charges: Woman bludgeoned, raped at Burien apartment complex
> 
> Is this another example of FOX faking news? Is Trump involved with this one too?
> 
> lol...and you say you don't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your post back down your throat:
> 
> *"Diaz-Garcia was granted Dreamer status in 2013 and renewed his status two more times.*
> 
> Under the DACA plan, which began under the Obama Administration, kids who were brought to the United States illegally could apply for their deportation status to be deferred for two years. If approved, they are provided a work permit. Every two years, a person is required to reapply. To qualify, Dreamers must have been under the age of 31 as of June 2012, come to the U.S. before their 16th birthday, consistently lived in the U.S. from June 2007 to present, have been pursuing an education or received a GED, and not have a felony or certain misdemeanors."
> Dreamer accused of brutally attacking, raping 19-year-old woman
> 
> 
> Shall I await your apology, or just assume you're a no-class Liberal?
Click to expand...


Sorry, bitch. You fell for the classic FOX bait and switch. The original story had these two links to two different stories.

These links were in the fake Fox story.

Portland's sanctuary policies to blame for horrific rapes, says GOP leader

Portland man accused of sexually assaulting 65-year-old had been deported 20 times


That's another brown guy. See how FOX fools it's low intelligence readers? This one, although a dirtbag, isn't a Dreamer.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Howey said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...another 'feather in Obama's cap.'
> 
> 
> *"DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb*
> 
> Salvador Diaz-Garcia, an illegal immigrant who was a recipient of Deferred Action on Childhood Arrivals, or DACA, is now facing second-degree assault and rape charges in the vicious attack. He also faces child molestation charges for allegedly assaulting a 14-year-old the same day the rape occurred.
> 
> ....violently attacked her, police said, leaving her with a broken jaw, a broken nose and her ear partially ripped off.
> 
> PORTLAND'S SANCTUARY POLICIES TO BLAME FOR HORRIFIC RAPES, SAYS GOP LEADER"
> DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Seattle suburb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question. While this is a horrible attack and he should rot in jail, just where's the proof he's a DREAMr?
> 
> None of the local news stations or the Police identify him as one.
> 
> Charges: Woman bludgeoned, raped at Burien apartment complex
> 
> Is this another example of FOX faking news? Is Trump involved with this one too?
> 
> lol...and you say you don't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch me ram your post back down your throat:
> 
> *"Diaz-Garcia was granted Dreamer status in 2013 and renewed his status two more times.*
> 
> Under the DACA plan, which began under the Obama Administration, kids who were brought to the United States illegally could apply for their deportation status to be deferred for two years. If approved, they are provided a work permit. Every two years, a person is required to reapply. To qualify, Dreamers must have been under the age of 31 as of June 2012, come to the U.S. before their 16th birthday, consistently lived in the U.S. from June 2007 to present, have been pursuing an education or received a GED, and not have a felony or certain misdemeanors."
> Dreamer accused of brutally attacking, raping 19-year-old woman
> 
> 
> Shall I await your apology, or just assume you're a no-class Liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, bitch. You fell for the classic FOX bait and switch. The original story had these two links to two different stories.
> 
> These links were in the fake Fox story.
> 
> Portland's sanctuary policies to blame for horrific rapes, says GOP leader
> 
> Portland man accused of sexually assaulting 65-year-old had been deported 20 times
> 
> 
> That's another brown guy. See how FOX fools it's low intelligence readers? This one, although a dirtbag, isn't a Dreamer.
Click to expand...




1. "Sorry, bitch."
Try to remember, you're not speaking to your family.


2. Let's check:

a. "Salvador Diaz-Garcia, an illegal immigrant who was a recipient of Deferred Action on Childhood Arrivals, or DACA, is now facing second-degree assault and rape charges in the vicious attack. He also faces child molestation charges for allegedly assaulting a 14-year-old the same day the rape occurred."

b. *"Diaz-Garcia was granted Dreamer status in 2013 and renewed his status two more times."

3. Let's see what we've learned"

a. You're vulgar

b. You don't have the class to apologize when you've been shown to be wrong.
In short....you're a fine Liberal.


Now, slither off.*


----------



## HaShev

Who To Invite In?
More females like those
 12 Corazones Dating Contestants Please.


----------



## John Shaw

People with the values and skills that will make America better and preserve its free society. In other words, Europeans, Japanese, Korean, Indians, Chinese (their government is hostile to freedom, but the people generally aren't) .. most Asians in general. And then people from more religiously dogmatic and politically tyrannical countries who have a means to substantially contribute, usually some kind of skill, and demonstrate a willingness to let other people live their lives the way they damn well please within the confines of the law. 

I don't think it should be very complicated.


----------



## PoliticalChic

John Shaw said:


> People with the values and skills that will make America better and preserve its free society. In other words, Europeans, Japanese, Korean, Indians, Chinese (their government is hostile to freedom, but the people generally aren't) .. most Asians in general. And then people from more religiously dogmatic and politically tyrannical countries who have a means to substantially contribute, usually some kind of skill, and demonstrate a willingness to let other people live their lives the way they damn well please within the confines of the law.
> 
> I don't think it should be very complicated.




I really liked the part about Koreans, Johnny.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> As Orwell taught us,  All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.
> 
> Sooo....if a Liberal is in charge, be sure the police don't bother any lawbreakers if they are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> *"Cops say hands are tied in arresting unruly 'desnudas' naked female panhandlers 'because most are illegal immigrants'*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ....City Hall, under Democratic Mayor Bill de Blasio, isn’t interested in going after illegals such as the desnudas, the source told The Post."
> Cops say hands are tied in arresting unruly 'desnudas' naked female panhandlers 'because most are illegal immigrants'


You go girls!  Make it, common under the common law and proclaim, men just have to get used to it.  And, nice Men do.

We have a Commerce Clause.  We should be solving our illegal problem in a _fine_ capital manner since we have a One Percenter in office.


----------



## PoliticalChic

"MSNBC has refused to tell its viewers that the gunman in the Tennessee church shooting is a Sudanese immigrant, instead identifying him as being from Tennessee.

In the seven mentions of the shooter’s identity on the network from Sunday afternoon when the shooting occurred until Monday morning, MSNBC never mentioned his status as an immigrant. They did share his name, age, photo, and his residence in Murfreesboro, TN.

25-year-old Emanuel Kidega Samson is originally from Khartoum, Sudan and legally immigrated to the United States in the 1990s. Samson attended high school in Tennessee. *(RELATED: Tennessee Church Shooting Suspect Is A Sudanese Bodybuilder)"
MSNBC Isn't Telling You This Important Detail About The Tennessee Shooter*


----------



## danielpalos

Swedish women, to help with Tradition.


----------



## Conservative65

BluesLegend said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
Click to expand...

But, but, they're just trying to better themselves.


----------



## Conservative65

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone wants to stay permanently; if they can cross the border easily.  We should be making money on foreign Persons with a market friendly visa.  Ensuring participants in US markets are legal, is Commercial obligation of the general government.
Click to expand...


In other words, you believe we should cater to those that don't like the current rules?


----------



## Conservative65

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> 
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Over 80% of all illegals are on welfare, and over 70% of LEGAL immigrants are on welfare. Why the hell are we allowing so many losers into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is the kind of dementia that should console all liberals in the knowledge that these people can never be in control of this country.
Click to expand...

You're OK with those percentages?  If not, are they too low for you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Nearly Quarter Of Undocumented Immigrants Have Mental Disorder, Study Finds*
*Some were determined to have suffered from multiple conditions concurrently."
Study: Nearly Quarter Of Undocumented Immigrants Have Mental Disorder




Is voting Democrat considered as prīmā faciē evidence of a mental disorder?
*
*Did Obama know about this tendency when he instructed illegal aliens to go out and vote?*


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Luddly Neddite said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MIAMI (AP) -- Not only is the Mexican government not building a wall; it's spending $50 million to beef up its legal aid to migrants who fear deportation, a response to President Donald *Trump's crackdown on illegal immigration.*
> 
> All 50 Mexican consulates in the U.S. on Friday launched legal assistance centers to form partnerships with nonprofit groups and tap lawyers to help those fearing Trump's policies.
> 
> "We live in fear of going back to Mexico, to the violence, the poverty we suffered," said Ciriaco, who migrated along with her husband and two children 20 years ago from the state of Guerrero. She gave birth to her third child in Miami. "Now, it's just a matter of waiting for that day to come."
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....a response to President Donald Trump's crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> 
> How would one characterize those fighting against a "crackdown on *illegal* immigration."
> 
> Would they be 'lawful'????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal mexican migration into America is the main factor preventing a reformation of the corrupt mexican government.....that is why their government is so happy that those who oppose them or might oppose them go to America....in a nutshell the illegal migration to America functions as a safety valve for mexican corruption....shut down the illegal mexican migration to America and you would see some real change in Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason why Democrats will resist said 'shut-down'?
> 
> Illegals vote for them.
> 
> By the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lie.
> 
> BUT, why don't you look into who it is that hires them? You know, like the cheeto you voted for as well as many many MANY other RWNJ traitors, just like you.
> 
> Are you aware that RW businesses even advertise in Mexico and then transport them to the US?  Watch the documentary, Food Inc. You won't like it because its just chocked full of facts but you can OD on Alex Jones right after. That should make you feel better.
> 
> I've written before about helping hundreds of illegals, many of them several times over a period of more than 10 years. Almost all had jobs waiting for them and had been coming for the same jobs every single year.
> 
> Stopping them will wipe out thousands of American farmers. You'll like that though because the whole reason the right wants to stop migrant farm workers is so 1% drumpf cronies can buy out families for pennys on the dollar.
> 
> You think they take Americans' jobs? Wrong. Take a look at Alabama. Those jobs were available to US citizens but no one came. You wanna know why? Watch it in real time in the VICE documentary.
Click to expand...


Eliminate the Federal welfare dependency system, and roll them into the unemployment system that forces them to work through funds based on attaining some form of employment.  When they lose their easy “candy”, we shall see just how many of those “jobs no one wants” suddenly get filled by those needing to now replenish their lost government dependency taxpayer checks.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*Name: "Sword of Allah"? Let Him In!*
*by Douglas Murray
November 11, 2017 at 5:00 am*

*Name: "Sword of Allah"? Let Him In!*
"Even the craziest immigration systems dreamed up by European officials have not yet come up with something like America's "diversity visa" lottery, by which someone named "Sword of Allah" is promptly let into the country -- only then to mow people down in a New York bicycle lane.

Although a person's name may be nothing more than an inauspicious start -- its owner, after all, did not choose it -- even the craziest immigration systems dreamed up by European officials have not yet come up with something like America's "diversity visa" lottery, by which someone pronounces themselves to be called "Sword of Allah" [terrorist Sayfullo Saipov] and is promptly let into the country -- ....



"In standard Arabic, “Sword of Allah,” comes out as “Saifullah,” and Sayfullo is the transliterated form of that word in English."
NYC Terrorist’s Name Translates To ‘Sword Of Allah’


From the Liberal house organ, the NYTimes:
*"Refugees Entering the U.S. Already
Face a Rigorous Vetting Process"*
*Refugees Entering the U.S. Already Face a Rigorous Vetting Process*


----------



## basquebromance

"treat illegals like people! also i freely admit illegals are expendable slave labor for me to have cheap produce! i'm the compassionate one here!"


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> "treat illegals like people! also i freely admit illegals are expendable slave labor for me to have cheap produce! i'm the compassionate one here!"




Here's a plan:

_Let's treat illegal aliens like the criminals they are._


*AND*....institute the very same treatment for the ex-President who told illegal aliens to vote in the presidential election.

Deal?


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Nearly 40 Percent of Sex Offenders in Oregon Prisons Are Illegal Aliens"
Nearly 40 Percent of Sex Offenders in Oregon Prisons Are Illegal Aliens


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Abigail Hernandez, a 21-year-old New York woman, was arrested for threatening to shoot students at East High School in Rochester, police announced at a press conference Friday.

According to Rochester Deputy Police Chief La’Ron Singletary, Hernandez — an illegal immigrant shielded from deportation by the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program — made the threat on East High’s Facebook page on February 16, two days after the horrific mass shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida.






“I’m coming tomorrow morning and I’m going to shoot all of ya bitches.”

Upon searching Hernandez’s home, Rochester police officers discovered a shotgun.

Rochester reaffirmed its status as a sanctuary city in January,..."
DREAMer Arrested For Threatening To ‘Shoot All Of Ya B*****s’ At New York High School


----------



## Moonglow

Illegal Aliens,  all the right can conjure up in der wee minds is Hispanics and those only go as far as Mexico...


----------



## miketx

^ bullshit! At least we aren't faggots and know what bathroom to use.


----------



## deanpegal

Bitter truth of immigration who are illegal, its all a political agenda


----------



## PoliticalChic

deanpegal said:


> Bitter truth of immigration who are illegal, its all a political agenda



Please articulate your point.
Are you claiming that no one is an 'illegal alien'????


----------



## JohnPeterson

Anyone we allow into the country as an immigrant should bring a definite benefit to our country. Their well-being, or self-improvement, should be a distant second to what they can bring to the table.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JohnPeterson said:


> Anyone we allow into the country as an immigrant should bring a definite benefit to our country. Their well-being, or self-improvement, should be a distant second to what they can bring to the table.





For a certain political party, all that matters is their voting Democrat.



*"Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats And Illegal Immigration*

*To the surprise of absolutely no one, a leaked document from the Center For American Progress (CAP) Action Fund shows what most of us have always known, but what Democrats like to pretend isn’t their reality.
Namely, the memo, in great detail, maps out how Democrats are relying on illegal immigration to prop up their political future."*
*Leaked Memo Confirms What We Already Knew About Democrats and Illegal Immigration*


----------



## PoliticalChic

"Last month, 23-year-old Ghanaian immigrant Fode Doukoure pleaded guilty to raping a 74-year-old woman.

The first time, he merely fondled the wheelchair-bound woman. The second time, he doused her in pepper spray, then held an anesthesia-soaked rag over her mouth, knocking her out for about an hour. When the woman awoke, her hands were bound and her underwear was on backward.

(Who wanted Norwegians, anyway?)

Doukoure promised Pennsylvania state court judge Christylee Peck to "stay out of trouble and stay away from people who would put trouble in my way." Like 74-year-old hussies in wheelchairs -- that's trouble with a capital T!

Melted by his words, Judge Peck sentenced Doukoure to the 16 months he'd already spent in county lockup, awaiting trial, so he was released immediately and is now well on his way to taking Joy Reid's job at MSNBC."
Teddy Kennedy's Surprise for Grandma


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Stratford57 said:


> View attachment 115358


*Got to remember the free stuff is what most want, some however search for a better life.  For awhile we remain the best Nation to live under and be mostly free, but this freedom is slowly being lost by the laws and the people that represent us in the Government.  We have many people who are Progressive s in both parties and these are the one s that need to be removed.  I check on how my reps vote every week and if I find a progressive movement I will vote to remove him or her from office.  This does not matter on if he or she is state or local.   All politics are Local.  *


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Busy Month for Illegal Immigrants Committing Heinous Crimes*
...disturbing cases involving illegal aliens shift the focus back to the devastating impact of America’s poorly guarded southern border. In the last few days alone, an illegal immigrant who had been deported eleven times attacked his wife with a chainsaw in front of their children, another got charged with a series of violent rapes and dozens were arrested for operating a major human and drug smuggling enterprise in a major U.S. city.

...an illegal immigrant from Peru recently got charged with rape by force or violence and other crimes.

In the other recent case involving serious illegal immigrant criminal activity, 18 human smugglers and 117 illegal aliens got arrested in three stash houses in the area surrounding El Paso, Texas and southern New Mexico. Most of the illegal aliens—93—are from Mexico and the rest from Guatemala (12), Honduras (6), Brazil (3), El Salvador (2) and Peru (1). At least three of the illegal immigrants have serious criminal records, according to information released by ICE. A 32-year-old Mexican man busted in the ring has convictions for child endangerment and driving while intoxicated as well as being arrested for illegally re-entering the U.S. after being deported. A 30-year-old Mexican has ties to a drug cartel and was previously arrested for fraud and misuse of visas. A 34-year-old Guatemalan has an outstanding warrant in Florida for driving under the influence and has also been charged with illegally re-entering the U.S. after deportation, according to the feds."
Busy Month for Illegal Immigrants Committing Heinous Crimes - Judicial Watch


----------



## watchingfromafar

Trump needs to visit the Statue of Liberty

STATUE OF LIBERTY 

 “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”

"The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States and is recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.  It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.

In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.

France gave the Statue Of Liberty to the US as a gift just after the civil war


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> outstanding warrant in Florida for driving under the influence and has also been charged with illegally re-entering the U.S. after deportation, according to the feds."



You bog-gas article ended by using the term "feds" which makes the entire article bogus to say the least. 

And it clearly means it came from the trumpit crowd


----------



## Unkotare

watchingfromafar said:


> Trump needs to visit the Statue of Liberty
> 
> STATUE OF LIBERTY
> 
> “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”
> 
> "The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States and is recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.  It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.
> 
> France gave the Statue Of Liberty to the US as a gift just after the civil war
> 
> 
> View attachment 206254





And?


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> outstanding warrant in Florida for driving under the influence and has also been charged with illegally re-entering the U.S. after deportation, according to the feds."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bog-gas article ended by using the term "feds" which makes the entire article bogus to say the least.
> 
> And it clearly means it came from the trumpit crowd
Click to expand...



When a dunce...you.....can't deny the fact, they complain about the source.

Government school grad, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> Trump needs to visit the Statue of Liberty
> 
> STATUE OF LIBERTY
> 
> “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”
> 
> "The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States and is recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.  It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.
> 
> France gave the Statue Of Liberty to the US as a gift just after the civil war
> 
> 
> View attachment 206254





So you favor no borders and no sovereignty.....no America, huh?


I'll help you pack.


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> Trump needs to visit the Statue of Liberty
> 
> STATUE OF LIBERTY
> 
> “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”
> 
> "The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States and is recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.  It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.
> 
> France gave the Statue Of Liberty to the US as a gift just after the civil war
> 
> 
> View attachment 206254


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


>



I heard a rumor coming out of the White House where Trump wants to add a statement engraved on the statue that states:

_"Trump is our savior, we love thy with your golden flowing hair and huge head on top of those huge hands that will guide us for eternity & beyond."_


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> I'll help you pack.



Ok, but you must wash your hands first.


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor coming out of the White House where Trump wants to add a statement engraved on the statue that states:
> 
> _"Trump is our savior, we love thy with your golden flowing hair and huge head on top of those huge hands that will guide us for eternity & beyond."_
Click to expand...




Let's stick to the truth.


Democrats need illegal alien votes because Americans are kicking them....you.....to the curb.


"A secret strategy* memo from the Left’s most influential think tank warns that Democrats face electoral oblivion unless they immediately double-down on their support for the young illegal immigrants *known as the DREAMers.

DREAMers are a “critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” according to the memo dated Jan. 8.

Shielding DACA beneficiaries from enforced removal is so important to the left-wing agenda that Democrats have to “refuse to offer any votes for Republican spending bills that do not offer a fix for Dreamers and instead appropriate funds to deport them.”

“The fight to protect Dreamers is not only a moral imperative, it is also *a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success,” states Palmieri’s memo.*

“If Democrats don’t try to do everything in their power to defend Dreamers, that will *jeopardize Democrats’ electoral chances in 2018 and beyond,” the memo states. “In short, the next few weeks will tell us a lot about the Democratic Party and its long-term electoral prospects.”*


…they tend to be underachievers, less educated and less established than typical Americans.

According to the nonpartisan Center for Immigration Studies, about 24 percent of DREAMers are functionally illiterate and 46 percent possess only “basic” English ability. Only 49 percent have a high school diploma, even though a majority are now adults.”
Democrats Must Embrace DREAMers or Face Doom, Says Secret Left-Wing Memo




In your face, booooyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168



Not surprised about anything except there being more Cuban, than Colombian born in New York's prisons.

I've always thought there were not just more Colombians in NY, but I also thought many Cubans were of a higher class than other Hispanics...

Not to mention the whole Colombian Cartel ordeal..


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> Democrats need illegal alien votes because Americans are kicking them....you.....to the curb.



I have a present for you, superwoman-------------


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats need illegal alien votes because Americans are kicking them....you.....to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a present for you, superwoman-------------
Click to expand...



You think it's easy being a cynosure????


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> You think it's easy being a cynosure????



Only you can answer that question.

I'm enjoying our chat but I gotta go.
bye


----------



## MaryL

Mexicans aren't the poor witto victims they are made out to be. Anecdotally I know, most Mexicans came here seemed above immigration laws most Europeans had to follow. All other immigrants from Europe had to pay  for lawyers and visas and stuff. So we want equity and fairness; How do illegal aliens from Mexico get (ahem): SANCTUARY?  Seems like a deeper danker issue that we would like to presume.


----------



## Ame®icano

watchingfromafar said:


> Trump needs to visit the Statue of Liberty
> 
> STATUE OF LIBERTY
> 
> * “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”*
> 
> "The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States and is recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.  It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.
> 
> France gave the Statue Of Liberty to the US as a gift just after the civil war
> View attachment 206254



 “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”

What it doesn't say is:" Give me your gang members, drug dealers, rapists, terrorists, communists, welfare queens..."

Do you know what was the purpose of Ellis Island?


----------



## MaryL

Illegal aliens don't respect poets or sentiments.I know plenty of real immigrants that do, but that doesn't seem to matter much. Steinbeck and the grapes of wrath, those were were poor Americans that needed jobs, jobs Americans DID.That sentiment gets overlooked. Once upon a time.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Ame®icano said:


> what was the purpose of Ellis Island



From 1892 to 1954, over twelve million immigrants entered the United States through the portal of Ellis Island, a small island in New York Harbor. Ellis Island is located in the upper bay just off the New Jersey coast, within the shadow of the Statue of Liberty. Through the years, *this gateway to the new world* was enlarged from its original 3.3 acres to 27.5 acres mostly by landfill obtained from ship ballast and possibly excess earth from the construction of the New York City subway system.

Before being designated as the site of the first Federal immigration station by President Benjamin Harrison in 1890, Ellis Island had a varied history. The local Indian tribes had called it "Kioshk" or Gull Island. Due to its rich and abundant oyster beds and plentiful and profitable shad runs, it was known as Oyster Island for many generations during the Dutch and English colonial periods.

By the time Samuel Ellis became the island's private owner in the 1770s, the island had been called Kioshk, Oyster, Dyre, Bucking and Anderson's Island. In this way, Ellis Island developed from a sandy island that barely rose above the high tide mark, into a hanging site for pirates, a harbor fort, ammunition and ordinance depot named Fort Gibson, and finally into an immigration station.


----------



## watchingfromafar

One in six Texas residents is an immigrant, while 15 percent of residents are native-born U.S. citizens with at least one immigrant parent.

*As of 2015, 4.7 million immigrants* (foreign-born individuals) comprised 17 percent of the population.

Texas was home to 2.2 million women, 2.2 million men, and 317,104 children who were immigrants.

The top countries of origin for immigrants were Mexico (55.1 percent of immigrants), India (5 percent), El Salvador (4.3 percent), Vietnam (3.7 percent), and China (2.3 percent).

*In 2016, 4.1 million people in Texas* (15 percent of the state’s population) were native-born Americans who had at least one immigrant parent.

Immigrants in Texas

We are a Nation of immigrants whether you like it or not


----------



## Unkotare

Everyone forgets about Angel Island.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Unkotare said:


> Everyone forgets about Angel Island.



I didn't forget about it, I haven't heard of it.
Please clue me in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## watchingfromafar

Thanks for leading me there---------
I looked it up, now I know

*Angel Island* Immigration Station was an immigration station located in San Francisco Bay which operated from January 21, 1910 to November 5, 1940, where immigrants entering the United States were detained and interrogated. Angel Island (California) is an island in San Francisco Bay.


----------



## Ame®icano

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was the purpose of Ellis Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1892 to 1954, over twelve million immigrants entered the United States through the portal of Ellis Island, a small island in New York Harbor. Ellis Island is located in the upper bay just off the New Jersey coast, within the shadow of the Statue of Liberty. Through the years, *this gateway to the new world* was enlarged from its original 3.3 acres to 27.5 acres mostly by landfill obtained from ship ballast and possibly excess earth from the construction of the New York City subway system.
> 
> Before being designated as the site of the first Federal immigration station by President Benjamin Harrison in 1890, Ellis Island had a varied history. The local Indian tribes had called it "Kioshk" or Gull Island. Due to its rich and abundant oyster beds and plentiful and profitable shad runs, it was known as Oyster Island for many generations during the Dutch and English colonial periods.
> 
> By the time Samuel Ellis became the island's private owner in the 1770s, the island had been called Kioshk, Oyster, Dyre, Bucking and Anderson's Island. In this way, Ellis Island developed from a sandy island that barely rose above the high tide mark, into a hanging site for pirates, a harbor fort, ammunition and ordinance depot named Fort Gibson, and finally into an immigration station.
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you to copy the text from Ellis Foundation website, any idiot could do it. 

I asked you what was the purpose of Ellis island?

OK, here is the easier one... What's the purpose of the border crossing?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


The US provides relocation funds to immigrants to help with their transition...I know, terrible..


----------



## PoliticalChic

"It is apparent that #MeToo doesn’t apply to illegal aliens, but only legal citizens of the United States. When the news of Harvey Weinstein broke, there was condemnation on both sides. There were too many women coming forward for his alleged actions not to be true. As with most things, over time the outrage faded, and the MeToo movement fell out of the 24-hour news cycle. The left claims to be the “champions of women,” but many are disingenuous about women being sexually assaulted. 

Illegal aliens sexually assault females as young as four, but there is no outcry from liberals compared to that of Weinstein. The left is strangely quiet. Do left wingers not care about females who are sexually assaulted by illegals?"
Liberals, Why Doesn’t #MeToo Apply to Victims of Illegal Alien Sexual Assault?


----------



## Unkotare

PoliticalChic said:


> "It is apparent that #MeToo doesn’t apply to illegal aliens, but only legal citizens of the United States. When the news of Harvey Weinstein broke, there was condemnation on both sides. There were too many women coming forward for his alleged actions not to be true. As with most things, over time the outrage faded, and the MeToo movement fell out of the 24-hour news cycle. The left claims to be the “champions of women,” but many are disingenuous about women being sexually assaulted.
> 
> Illegal aliens sexually assault females as young as four, but there is no outcry from liberals compared to that of Weinstein. The left is strangely quiet. Do left wingers not care about females who are sexually assaulted by illegals?"
> Liberals, Why Doesn’t #MeToo Apply to Victims of Illegal Alien Sexual Assault?




This is an important point about culture that the left avoids assiduously.


----------



## lucky17

Hello! Now Ukraine and Russia have an unstable political situation. Part of the territory of Ukraine is occupied by Russia. That's why many people participate in mass meetings for political asylum in the United States. Here is www.politicalasylumusa.com well written about political persecution and obtaining refugee status in the United States. It turns out that it is the United States that is interested in immigrants.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Ame®icano said:


> I asked you what was the purpose of Ellis island?



*STATUE OF LIBERTY *
_ “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_

"*The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France *to the United States and is* recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy*. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.  It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.

In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.

Ellis Island, in Upper New York Bay, was the gateway for over 12 million immigrants to the U.S. as the United States' busiest immigrant inspection station for over 60 years from 1892 until 1954. Ellis Island was opened January 1, 1892. Wikipedia

How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions?  If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants.* Come hear their stories
Ellis Island Part of Statue of Liberty National Monument (U.S. National Park Service)

*Ame®icano*, reas the* bold* text above and learn something


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> Do left wingers not care about females who are sexually assaulted by illegals?"



Trump admits to sexually assaulting wemon. And I read somewhere that Trump is also an illegal immigrant from Germany. So if we are going to start going after these people, why not start at the "top" and then word down.


----------



## miketx

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do left wingers not care about females who are sexually assaulted by illegals?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits to sexually assaulting wemon. And I read somewhere that Trump is also an illegal immigrant from Germany. So if we are going to start going after these people, why not start at the "top" and then word down.
Click to expand...

Loonacy proven, troll identified.


----------



## watchingfromafar

miketx said:


> Loonacy proven, troll identified.



When speaking about yourself it is best to keep your thoughts to yourself and not publically post your thoughts on a public forum.

just a suggestion. 
No malice intended or implied


----------



## miketx

watchingfromafar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loonacy proven, troll identified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking about yourself it is best to keep your thoughts to yourself and not publically post your thoughts on a public forum.
> 
> just a suggestion.
> No malice intended or implied
Click to expand...

But clearly I was talking about you troll.


----------



## watchingfromafar

To whomever this may concern, I don't even know what a troll is.


----------



## Ame®icano

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you what was the purpose of Ellis island?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STATUE OF LIBERTY *
> _ “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_
> 
> "*The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France *to the United States and is* recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy*. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.  It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.
> 
> Ellis Island, in Upper New York Bay, was the gateway for over 12 million immigrants to the U.S. as the United States' busiest immigrant inspection station for over 60 years from 1892 until 1954. Ellis Island was opened January 1, 1892. Wikipedia
> 
> How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions?  If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants.* Come hear their stories
> Ellis Island Part of Statue of Liberty National Monument (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> *Ame®icano*, reas the* bold* text above and learn something
Click to expand...


And you think you enlightened me by copy paste from elsewhere. Maybe you should try answering the question. 

By the way, what does "reas" means?


----------



## watchingfromafar

Ame®icano said:


> Maybe you should try answering the question.



_"How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions? If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants."*_



Ame®icano said:


> By the way, what does "reas" means?



It was a typo; it means "read"


----------



## Ame®icano

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should try answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions? If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what does "reas" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a typo; it means "read"
Click to expand...


I know it was typo, but if you wanted to "educate me" you would watch for those things.

Now, out of 12 million immigrants _who passed through_ Ellis Island, how many were illegal aliens?


----------



## watchingfromafar

Ame®icano said:


> Now, out of 12 million immigrants _who passed through_ Ellis Island, how many were illegal aliens?



I know where you are headed with this and I have no counter argument against it.

Having said that, 99.999% of those who come across our borders; legally or not, are no "rapists", thieves or murderers.

Trump is lying about this just like he lies about everything else.


----------



## Ame®icano

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, out of 12 million immigrants _who passed through_ Ellis Island, how many were illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know where you are headed with this and I have no counter argument against it.
> 
> Having said that, 99.999% of those who come across our borders; legally or not, are no "rapists", thieves or murderers.
> 
> Trump is lying about this just like he lies about everything else.
Click to expand...


It would help if you could provide the quote where Trump said that 99.999% of those who came across our borders are rapist, thieves or murderers.

Now take those who came in legally aside, and tell me, how many of those who came illegally here have a right to be in our country?


----------



## watchingfromafar

Ame®icano said:


> It would help if you could provide the quote where Trump said that 99.999% of those who came across our borders are rapist, thieves or murderers.



Trump basically called Mexicans rapists again - CNNPolitics.html


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do left wingers not care about females who are sexually assaulted by illegals?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits to sexually assaulting wemon. And I read somewhere that Trump is also an illegal immigrant from Germany. So if we are going to start going after these people, why not start at the "top" and then word down.
Click to expand...



How did you get out of the restraints??????


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loonacy proven, troll identified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When speaking about yourself it is best to keep your thoughts to yourself and not publically post your thoughts on a public forum.
> 
> just a suggestion.
> No malice intended or implied
Click to expand...



I'm gonna second his motion.


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> To whomever this may concern, I don't even know what a troll is.




Do you have a mirror?


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, out of 12 million immigrants _who passed through_ Ellis Island, how many were illegal aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know where you are headed with this and I have no counter argument against it.
> 
> Having said that, 99.999% of those who come across our borders; legally or not, are no "rapists", thieves or murderers.
> 
> Trump is lying about this just like he lies about everything else.
Click to expand...




You couldn't be more wrong.
You could try to be, but you wouldn't be successful.




Peter Kirsanow:

1. “To what extent do *people here illegally add to our crime problem*?”

Using “the state criminal assistance program…shows that *illegal aliens commit crimes at a higher rate than lawful residents…more serious crimes…murder, rape, aggravated assault…*

In New York, 27% of incarcerated illegal aliens are incarcerated for murder.”


2. In a study of five of the largest states to see how many illegal aliens were *incarcerated for homicide, *Texas, New 5York, Florida, California, and Arizona. The number was *5,400.*

“There are over 300,000 illegal aliens incarcerated, …billions of dollars.”

3. “There are millions of other crimes committed by illegal aliens such as document theft, social security, drivers licenses, illegal appropriate of welfare benefits, …..billions of dollars.”



Illegal aliens lower our standard of living, increase unemployment among Americans, and cost mucho Dinaro in welfare and support, plus huge costs to the prison system.
Yet, Liberals/Democrats welcome, encourage, and invite same for one reason:
*they vote....and they vote Democrat.*



4. “John Lott did one of the rigorous and methodologically comprehensive analysis using Arizona Dept of Corrections data…over a 30 year period…

…showed that *illegal aliens don’t just commit more crime, more serious crime, ….by 250% more than legal residents.”*





5. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]


*Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:*

22% of Murders

18% of Fraud

33% of Money Laundering

29% of Drug Trafficking

72% of Drug Possession


6. Let's do the math.


If the (bogus) figure cited ....*"11 million illegal aliens live in the country"..*..which neither changes nor is questioned, is accepted….

….that is about 0.03 % of the population committing 22% of federal murder convictions.…..committing crime WAY out of proportion: that would be over 700 times their representation in the population....



Get it????
Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.

Which party hid this from you????

Which party hates Americans?





Poor Mollie Tibbetts, may she rest in peace..... yet another example of t*he desire of the Left….Democrats/Liberals…. to exchange the lives of innocent, law-abiding citizens for the votes of illegal aliens.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would help if you could provide the quote where Trump said that 99.999% of those who came across our borders are rapist, thieves or murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump basically called Mexicans rapists again - CNNPolitics.html
Click to expand...



That's a lie, but I can straighten you out....



*"Tim Kaine falsely says Trump said 'all Mexicans are"*
"The thing that amazes me is the depth of his trash talking with Latinos, saying all Mexicans are rapists and going after Latino immigrants," Kaine said.

No doubt, Trump has made controversial statements about the groups Kaine cited. But *did Trump go as far as saying "all Mexicans are rapists?"*

We asked the Clinton-Kaine campaign for evidence. It cited 16 instances since June 2015 when Trump said that some of the unauthorized immigrants crossing the Mexican border into the U.S. are hardened criminals and rapists.

..*.Trump, in none of the quotes, made the charge that "all Mexicans are rapists," as Kaine said. There’s nothing that even approached such a contention.*

*So we rate Kaine’s statement False."  Trump didn't say 'all' Mexicans are rapists*



Seems you are easily led by the Left.....so, you're a government school grad?


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should try answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions? If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants."*_
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what does "reas" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a typo; it means "read"
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would help if you could provide the quote where Trump said that 99.999% of those who came across our borders are rapist, thieves or murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump basically called Mexicans rapists again - CNNPolitics.html
Click to expand...


Is that CNN's interpretation, or your own? Basically. 

Your attached image doesn't back it up, and based on your previous posts you understand why I can't take your word for it.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Ame®icano said:


> I can't take your word for it.



I'm not asking you to take my word for it no more than I believe your word alone.

The fact remains, trump said this on many occasions. When I find a video of him saying it, I will provide it here; just for you


----------



## miketx

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to take my word for it no more than I believe your word alone.
> 
> The fact remains, trump said this on many occasions. When I find a video of him saying it, I will provide it here; just for you
Click to expand...

We wont hold our breathe.


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.



I am not sure which tabloid you got this from, but it just isn't true; and you knew it when you posted it

such is life


----------



## miketx

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure which tabloid you got this from, but it just isn't true; and you knew it when you posted it
> 
> such is life
Click to expand...

When illegals are involved, such is death.


----------



## miketx

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..*.Trump, in none of the quotes, made the charge that "all Mexicans are rapists," as Kaine said. There’s nothing that even approached such a contention.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clever girl, using the statement "all" wins your fairytail, but when you change it to what he actually said: *"most Mexicans are rapists" *it fits like one of Trump's tiny gloves like a tee.
> 
> Here is something you might even like more----
> 
> View attachment 213133
> kryptonitee for the she in you
Click to expand...

Editing quotes in against the rules.


----------



## Ame®icano

watchingfromafar said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to take my word for it no more than I believe your word alone.
> 
> The fact remains, trump said this on many occasions. When I find a video of him saying it, I will provide it here; just for you
Click to expand...


If he did so, than you wont have a problem to provide the video or the exact quote.

You saying he said something, or CNN reported he said something, doesn't make it true.


----------



## Ame®icano

miketx said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to take my word for it no more than I believe your word alone.
> 
> The fact remains, trump said this on many occasions. When I find a video of him saying it, I will provide it here; just for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We wont hold our breathe.
Click to expand...


Any moment now...


----------



## watchingfromafar

miketx said:


> We wont hold our breathe.



In this discussion you need to speak for yourself else a friend may call you a liar.


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure which tabloid you got this from, but it just isn't true; and you knew it when you posted it
> 
> such is life
Click to expand...



Here's the source...

Topic

UNITED STATES SENTENCING COMMISSION
	






You must hate it when I obliterate the fabrications the Left feeds you.



I love it.


----------



## basquebromance

there are tens of millions of people living in de facto amnesty and they are being exploited


----------



## PoliticalChic

basquebromance said:


> there are tens of millions of people living in de facto amnesty and they are being exploited




Au contraire.


There are some 50-60 illegal aliens living in this county on the largesse of the American taxpayer.

American citizens are the ones being exploited to support the Democrat voter base.


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> You must hate it when I obliterate the fabrications the Left feeds you.
> I love it.



I looked at your source. You gave me a link to the cover page that had over a dozen topics underneath. That was a very cleaver move on your part. The readers on this site now believe you provided proof that debunked my post but in reality you didn't. Unless of course I wanted to go through the entire web side, which I do not because I would not find it. 

Again, very cleaver of you my dear.


----------



## Unkotare

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must hate it when I obliterate the fabrications the Left feeds you.
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your source. You gave me a link to the cover page that had over a dozen topics underneath. That was a very cleaver move on your part. The readers on this side now believe you provided proof that debunked my post but in reality you didn't. Unless of course I wanted to go through the entire web side, which I do not.
> 
> Again, very cleaver of you my dear.
Click to expand...



Huh?


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> There are some 50-60 illegal aliens living in this county on the largesse of the American taxpayer.



Such bunk, if you work in the USA your employer is required to take out taxes, (Medicare, Social Security and an estimated income tax) regardless if you are a citizen or not.



PoliticalChic said:


> American citizens are the ones being exploited to support the Democrat voter base.



The only ones exploiting the American citizenry are the Trumpite's.
I am sure you know who I am talking about.  

In my point of view of things


----------



## cnm

PoliticalChic said:


> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


The ones you want to invite in, for example the Norwegians, don't want to come. Don't blame them in the least.


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must hate it when I obliterate the fabrications the Left feeds you.
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your source. You gave me a link to the cover page that had over a dozen topics underneath. That was a very cleaver move on your part. The readers on this site now believe you provided proof that debunked my post but in reality you didn't. Unless of course I wanted to go through the entire web side, which I do not because I would not find it.
> 
> Again, very cleaver of you my dear.
Click to expand...



"The readers on this site now believe you provided proof that debunked my post but in reality you didn't. "


Of course I did, you dunce.

"Unless of course I wanted to go through the entire web side (sic)"


You claimed it came from "some tabloid."

I proved it came from government statistics.

,
Topic

UNITED STATES SENTENCING COMMISSION


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must hate it when I obliterate the fabrications the Left feeds you.
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your source. You gave me a link to the cover page that had over a dozen topics underneath. That was a very cleaver move on your part. The readers on this side now believe you provided proof that debunked my post but in reality you didn't. Unless of course I wanted to go through the entire web side, which I do not.
> 
> Again, very cleaver of you my dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...




And "web side"

He is clearly a moron.


----------



## Unkotare

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some 50-60 illegal aliens living in this county on the largesse of the American taxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such bunk, if you work in the USA your employer is required to take out taxes, (Medicare, Social Security and an estimated income tax) regardless if you are a citizen or not....
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some 50-60 illegal aliens living in this county on the largesse of the American taxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such bunk, if you work in the USA your employer is required to take out taxes, (Medicare, Social Security and an estimated income tax) regardless if you are a citizen or not.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens are the ones being exploited to support the Democrat voter base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ones exploiting the American citizenry are the Trumpite's.
> I am sure you know who I am talking about.
> 
> In my point of view of things
Click to expand...




Other Leftists must cringe when you post.....

You're clearly an imbecile.


Now....watch me rip you a new one.....again:


*"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*



".....legal immigrants are well vetted, and if they have criminal records in their countries of origin they are generally ineligible for admission to American.

The same cannot be said for illegal aliens because virtually all adult, illegal aliens commit felonies in order to *procure the documents they need to get jobs, to drive and to obtain other benefits that are restricted to U.S. citizens. *

* The vast majority of illegal aliens use fraudulently obtained Social Security numbers. They possess fake drivers’ licenses, phony “green cards,” fraudulent birth certificates and any other documents that U.S. citizens and legal residents have. In addition, they falsify I-9 forms under penalty of perjury. Thus, the average illegal alien routinely commits multiple felonies –forgery, Social Security fraud, identity theft, and perjury."*
Most illegal aliens routinely commit felonies


----------



## PoliticalChic

cnm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones you want to invite in, for example the Norwegians, don't want to come. Don't blame them in the least.
Click to expand...



How would you know who I want to invite in?

Any links of mine you'd like to quote?



Upon reading the following, one might conclude that many Norwegians would like to come here.


*Islam and rape*
Symposium: To Rape an Unveiled Woman
Rapes by Muslim immigrants:
There is some evidence in Europe of *an unusually large number of rapes by Muslim immigrants of native European women.* The cultural attitudes illustratedhereandherewould certainly help to explain this, as they make excuses for the rape by frustrated males of scantily-dressed infidel women.
Rape in Sweden.
Rape in Norway.
Sweden report 2005: Immigrants are 4 times more likely to be investigated for lethal violence and robbery than Swedes. Immigrants are 5 times more likely to be investigated for sex crimes.
Norway police report 2005: In 2004, non-western immigrants were 14 percent of Oslo's population, but 65 percent of its rapists. 80 percent of victims were native Norwegian women.
Norway police report 2010: Every single assault rape in Oslo in 2006-09 was by a non-western immigrant. That's 100 percent of assault rapes.

Rape and other crimes by Muslim immigrants to the West. A lengthy report into the special mindset of many Muslim immigrants, by Nicolai Sennels, a Danish criminal psychologist." Islam in the West
*"Although Muslim immigrants have been responsible for many if not most recent cases of forcible rape in Sweden,...."*

Source: Misleading Murder and Rape Maps, and the Sweden Rape Puzzle


----------



## Tax Man

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


This nation has a great poem about who to admit.
A poem by Emma Lazarus is graven on a tablet

within the pedestal on which the statue stands.



The New Colossus

Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,

With conquering limbs astride from land to land;

Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand

A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame

Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name

Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand

Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command

The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.

"Keep ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she

With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,

Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,

The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.

Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,

I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

All of the immigrants I know of are hard working people. But then that is California for ya. Only conservatives get welfare here as they are some of the laziest suckers i know.


----------



## Tax Man

PoliticalChic said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some 50-60 illegal aliens living in this county on the largesse of the American taxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such bunk, if you work in the USA your employer is required to take out taxes, (Medicare, Social Security and an estimated income tax) regardless if you are a citizen or not.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens are the ones being exploited to support the Democrat voter base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ones exploiting the American citizenry are the Trumpite's.
> I am sure you know who I am talking about.
> 
> In my point of view of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Leftists must cringe when you post.....
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> 
> Now....watch me rip you a new one.....again:
> 
> 
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ".....legal immigrants are well vetted, and if they have criminal records in their countries of origin they are generally ineligible for admission to American.
> 
> The same cannot be said for illegal aliens because virtually all adult, illegal aliens commit felonies in order to *procure the documents they need to get jobs, to drive and to obtain other benefits that are restricted to U.S. citizens. *
> 
> * The vast majority of illegal aliens use fraudulently obtained Social Security numbers. They possess fake drivers’ licenses, phony “green cards,” fraudulent birth certificates and any other documents that U.S. citizens and legal residents have. In addition, they falsify I-9 forms under penalty of perjury. Thus, the average illegal alien routinely commits multiple felonies –forgery, Social Security fraud, identity theft, and perjury."*
> Most illegal aliens routinely commit felonies
Click to expand...

The true imbecile is you. Get some new material from your handler as your shtick is getting old.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tax Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> This nation has a great poem about who to admit.
> A poem by Emma Lazarus is graven on a tablet
> 
> within the pedestal on which the statue stands.
> 
> 
> 
> The New Colossus
> 
> Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
> 
> With conquering limbs astride from land to land;
> 
> Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand
> 
> A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame
> 
> Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name
> 
> Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand
> 
> Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command
> 
> The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.
> 
> "Keep ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she
> 
> With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
> 
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> 
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> 
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
> 
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"
> 
> All of the immigrants I know of are hard working people. But then that is California for ya. Only conservatives get welfare here as they are some of the laziest suckers i know.
Click to expand...




1. Poetry is not government policy.

2. You Leftists lie by trying to equate immigration with illegal immigration.
Those of us who are legal immigrants are enraged at what lying scum you are.











3. Any who support illegal immigration, such as ExLaxMan, demand the end of American sovereignty, and of America itself.

*Antifa 'No Trump, No Wall, No USA at all *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Illegal immigration.


----------



## cnm

PoliticalChic said:


> How would you know who I want to invite in?


Because you follow Trump, and he wants Norwegians.

edit...But I'm happy to be corrected. Are you prepared to say who you want?


----------



## cnm

PoliticalChic said:


> Upon reading the following, one might conclude that many Norwegians would like to come here.


Except they're not queuing up, are they?


----------



## PoliticalChic

cnm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know who I want to invite in?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you follow Trump, and he wants Norwegians.
> 
> edit...But I'm happy to be corrected. Are you prepared to say who you want?
Click to expand...



Legal immigrants.


----------



## PoliticalChic

cnm said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon reading the following, one might conclude that many Norwegians would like to come here.
> 
> 
> 
> Except they're not queuing up, are they?
Click to expand...



The Democrat created immigration policy encourages any but European immigrants.

" Prior to 1965, the demographics of immigration stood as mostly Europeans; 68 percent of legal immigrants in the 1950s came from Europe and Canada.

The proponents of *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act* argued that it would not significantly influence United States culture. *[Democrat] President Johnson* called the bill "not a revolutionary bill. It does not affect the lives of millions."[16] [Democrat] Secretary of State Dean Rusk and other politicians, including [Democrat] Senator Ted Kennedy, asserted that the bill would not affect US demographic mix.[17] However, the ethnic composition of immigrants changed following the passage of the law.[18][19] Specifically, *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act allowed increased numbers of people to migrate to the United States from Asia, Africa, the Middle East, *and Southern and Eastern Europe." Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> "The readers on this site now believe you provided proof that debunked my post but in reality you didn't. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did, you dunce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my lady, now your calling me names. Shame on you my sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I proved it came from government statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bla, bla, bla
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> Now....watch me rip you a new one.....again:
> 
> My sweet plump dumpling
Click to expand...


----------



## cnm

PoliticalChic said:


> Legal immigrants.


PussyChic. But perhaps not so Pussy, disagreeing with Dear Leader on this point. Kudos. With what other policies do you disagree with Trump?


----------



## cnm

PoliticalChic said:


> The Democrat created immigration policy encourages any but European immigrants.


Just think, if the Republican Party controlled all three branches of government it could probably change that. Too, I guess Southern and Eastern Europeans are not real Europeans.


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> The Democrat created immigration policy encourages any but European immigrants.



Your not worth the effort it takes to respond to one of your post.

bla, bla,,,bla,,,bla,,,bla,,,bla,,,bla,,,bla,,,bla.,.,.,
my sweet plump dumpling


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act allowed increased numbers of people to migrate to the United States from Asia, Africa, the Middle East



*STATUE OF LIBERTY *
_“Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_


----------



## cnm

_*'Thanks, but no thanks' - Norwegians reject Trump's immigration offer*
https://www.reuters.com
One of the sources who was briefed on the conversation quoted him as saying: “Why do we want all these people from Africa here? They’re shithole countries ... We should have more people from Norway.”_​


----------



## watchingfromafar

cnm said:


> _“Why do we want all these people from Africa here? They’re shithole countries ... We should have more people from Norway.”_



I believe Trump said that, it is his style


----------



## chernaya

lucky17 said:


> Hello! Now Ukraine and Russia have an unstable political situation.


nothing new ...at least for now


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"EXCLUSIVE: DRIVER WHO ALLEGEDLY KILLED OREGON COUPLE IN DUI CRASH IS ILLEGAL ALIEN, ICE SAYS*
The man suspected of killing an Oregon couple in a high-speed drunk driving collision earlier in August is an illegal immigrant from Mexico, The Daily Caller News Foundation learned.

Eduardo de la Lima Vargas, 39, allegedly ran a red light on a state highway in Salem, Oregon, on Aug. 19, striking a motorcycle being driven by Logan Wilson, 34, and his wife Jessi, 32. The collision tossed the Wilsons from the motorcycle, fatally injuring both.

Vargas blew a .10 blood alcohol level on a breathalyzer roughly two hours after the crash, according to a Salem police report. Investigators believe he was probably driving at twice the legal alcohol limit at the time he crashed into the Wilsons, who are survived by four young children. "
EXCLUSIVE: Driver Who Allegedly Killed Oregon Couple In DUI Crash Is Illegal Alien, ICE Says




But, Democrats find the cost worth it for the votes.


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> in August is an illegal immigrant from Mexico,



So said one racists hoping anoyyher heard the calling~~~~~~~~~~~

Only there was no response humans could hear-?

Only the creaper's from the swamp

as I see it -


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> in August is an illegal immigrant from Mexico,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So said one racists hoping anoyyher heard the calling~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Only there was no response humans could hear-?
> 
> Only the creaper's from the swamp
> 
> as I see it -
Click to expand...




 Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]

Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:

22% of Murders

18% of Fraud

33% of Money Laundering

29% of Drug Trafficking

72% of Drug Possession


Get it????
Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.


And these are only federal statistics.





BTW.....you should invest in 'spell check'....just sayin'....


----------



## danielpalos

only lousy capitalists lose money on border policies.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Ame®icano said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> what was the purpose of Ellis Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1892 to 1954, over twelve million immigrants entered the United States through the portal of Ellis Island, a small island in New York Harbor. Ellis Island is located in the upper bay just off the New Jersey coast, within the shadow of the Statue of Liberty. Through the years, *this gateway to the new world* was enlarged from its original 3.3 acres to 27.5 acres mostly by landfill obtained from ship ballast and possibly excess earth from the construction of the New York City subway system.
> 
> Before being designated as the site of the first Federal immigration station by President Benjamin Harrison in 1890, Ellis Island had a varied history. The local Indian tribes had called it "Kioshk" or Gull Island. Due to its rich and abundant oyster beds and plentiful and profitable shad runs, it was known as Oyster Island for many generations during the Dutch and English colonial periods.
> 
> By the time Samuel Ellis became the island's private owner in the 1770s, the island had been called Kioshk, Oyster, Dyre, Bucking and Anderson's Island. In this way, Ellis Island developed from a sandy island that barely rose above the high tide mark, into a hanging site for pirates, a harbor fort, ammunition and ordinance depot named Fort Gibson, and finally into an immigration station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ask you to copy the text from Ellis Foundation website, any idiot could do it.
> 
> I asked you what was the purpose of Ellis island?
> 
> OK, here is the easier one... What's the purpose of the border crossing?
Click to expand...


Ellis Island was a stop before entering the United States, to keep record through documentation, and for our government to “know” who it is that are seeking entry into our country.  It was a means to control the flow of immigration through a specific entry point.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do left wingers not care about females who are sexually assaulted by illegals?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits to sexually assaulting wemon. And I read somewhere that Trump is also an illegal immigrant from Germany. So if we are going to start going after these people, why not start at the "top" and then word down.
Click to expand...


Trump DID NOT admit to sexually assisting women. In “context”, he spoke of women who willingly throw themselves to men based on their financial or celebrity status.  We have celebrities in Hollywood who are stalked, fans who become obsessed, willfully allow them to sign autographs on certain body parts, where women go crazy over just seeing them in person when they are only a few feet away.  There are also celebrities who take advantage of someone swooning over them, who take full advantage of their own popularity.  Trump is no exception.  It’s unfortunate certain liberals aren’t educated enough to know the difference.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do left wingers not care about females who are sexually assaulted by illegals?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admits to sexually assaulting wemon. And I read somewhere that Trump is also an illegal immigrant from Germany. So if we are going to start going after these people, why not start at the "top" and then word down.
Click to expand...


Trump DID NOT admit to sexually assisting women. In “context”, he spoke of women who willingly throw themselves to men based on their financial or celebrity status.  We have celebrities in Hollywood who are stalked, fans who become obsessed, willfully allow them to sign autographs on certain body parts, where women go crazy over just seeing them in person when they are only a few feet away.  There are also celebrities who take advantage of someone swooning over them, who take full advantage of their own popularity.  Trump is no exception, as he used the phrase “throwing themselves at you” in the discussion the left often quotes.  It’s unfortunate certain liberals aren’t educated enough to know the difference.[


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.



Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.

1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.

2. Its worked before for us.  

From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.   

Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> 5. Facts *about Mexico* that you won't learn in government school:
> In 2010,* there were more Mexican nationals in New York state prisons, than there were inmates from the entire European continent.*
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. An interesting conjecture, not illuminated in the New York stats, and interesting in light of Europe's immigration policies, one wonders *how many of the 'Europeans' in our prisons, are Muslim.*
> 
> 
> And, along that line of query, there was this Englander:
> "*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy              A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.
> 
> Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail* what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*
> 
> Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.
> 
> Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..."                  Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.



What's #5 trying to say?  Them leftest Europeans know something about how to create a decent society?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
Click to expand...




Of course, this will come as no news....you're as dumb as a box of rocks.

1. The Lazarus poem is not the basis for public policy

2.








3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Facts *about Mexico* that you won't learn in government school:
> In 2010,* there were more Mexican nationals in New York state prisons, than there were inmates from the entire European continent.*
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. An interesting conjecture, not illuminated in the New York stats, and interesting in light of Europe's immigration policies, one wonders *how many of the 'Europeans' in our prisons, are Muslim.*
> 
> 
> And, along that line of query, there was this Englander:
> "*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy              A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.
> 
> Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail* what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*
> 
> Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.
> 
> Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..."                  Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's #5 trying to say?  Them leftest Europeans know something about how to create a decent society?
Click to expand...




A dumb as you are....how do you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home.....
...shiny pebbles???



MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico has this year registered its highest murder total since modern records began, according to official data, dealing a fresh blow to President Enrique Pena Nieto's pledge to get gang violence under control with presidential elections due in 2018.

A total of 23,101 murder investigations were opened in the first 11 months of this year, surpassing the 22,409 registered in the whole of 2011, figures published on Friday night by the interior ministry showed. The figures go back to 1997.

At 18.7 per 100,000 inhabitants, the 2017 Mexican murder rate …

According to U.N. figures used in the World Bank's online database, Brazil and Colombia both had a murder rate of 27 per 100,000, Venezuela 57, Honduras 64 and El Salvador 109 in 2015, the last year for which data are available.

The U.S. rate was 5 per 100,000.

Mexico murders hit record high, dealing blow to president


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this will come as no news....you're as dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> 1. The Lazarus poem is not the basis for public policy
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
Click to expand...


Then take it down, start a petition, collect pennies. "Git er done!"

Don't maintain a statue pretending to be something you are not.

Or admit you are a hypocritical coward.


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Facts *about Mexico* that you won't learn in government school:
> In 2010,* there were more Mexican nationals in New York state prisons, than there were inmates from the entire European continent.*
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. An interesting conjecture, not illuminated in the New York stats, and interesting in light of Europe's immigration policies, one wonders *how many of the 'Europeans' in our prisons, are Muslim.*
> 
> 
> And, along that line of query, there was this Englander:
> "*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy              A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.
> 
> Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail* what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*
> 
> Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.
> 
> Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..."                  Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's #5 trying to say?  Them leftest Europeans know something about how to create a decent society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dumb as you are....how do you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home.....
> ...shiny pebbles???
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico has this year registered its highest murder total since modern records began, according to official data, dealing a fresh blow to President Enrique Pena Nieto's pledge to get gang violence under control with presidential elections due in 2018.
> 
> A total of 23,101 murder investigations were opened in the first 11 months of this year, surpassing the 22,409 registered in the whole of 2011, figures published on Friday night by the interior ministry showed. The figures go back to 1997.
> 
> At 18.7 per 100,000 inhabitants, the 2017 Mexican murder rate …
> 
> According to U.N. figures used in the World Bank's online database, Brazil and Colombia both had a murder rate of 27 per 100,000, Venezuela 57, Honduras 64 and El Salvador 109 in 2015, the last year for which data are available.
> 
> The U.S. rate was 5 per 100,000.
> 
> Mexico murders hit record high, dealing blow to president
Click to expand...


ok. So now you are saying Small Government doesn't work in the America's?

What's your point here?

Mexico is a borderline 3rd world country ppl want to escape from?

Mexicans are genetically inferior to mutt-mericans?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this will come as no news....you're as dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> 1. The Lazarus poem is not the basis for public policy
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take it down, start a petition, collect pennies. "Git er done!"
> 
> Don't maintain a statue pretending to be something you are not.
> 
> Or admit you are a hypocritical coward.
Click to expand...




I’m sorry I hurt your feeling when I called you stupid. 

I really thought you already knew.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Facts *about Mexico* that you won't learn in government school:
> In 2010,* there were more Mexican nationals in New York state prisons, than there were inmates from the entire European continent.*
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. An interesting conjecture, not illuminated in the New York stats, and interesting in light of Europe's immigration policies, one wonders *how many of the 'Europeans' in our prisons, are Muslim.*
> 
> 
> And, along that line of query, there was this Englander:
> "*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy              A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.
> 
> Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail* what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*
> 
> Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.
> 
> Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..."                  Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's #5 trying to say?  Them leftest Europeans know something about how to create a decent society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dumb as you are....how do you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home.....
> ...shiny pebbles???
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico has this year registered its highest murder total since modern records began, according to official data, dealing a fresh blow to President Enrique Pena Nieto's pledge to get gang violence under control with presidential elections due in 2018.
> 
> A total of 23,101 murder investigations were opened in the first 11 months of this year, surpassing the 22,409 registered in the whole of 2011, figures published on Friday night by the interior ministry showed. The figures go back to 1997.
> 
> At 18.7 per 100,000 inhabitants, the 2017 Mexican murder rate …
> 
> According to U.N. figures used in the World Bank's online database, Brazil and Colombia both had a murder rate of 27 per 100,000, Venezuela 57, Honduras 64 and El Salvador 109 in 2015, the last year for which data are available.
> 
> The U.S. rate was 5 per 100,000.
> 
> Mexico murders hit record high, dealing blow to president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. So now you are saying Small Government doesn't work in the America's?
> 
> What's your point here?
> 
> Mexico is a borderline 3rd world country ppl want to escape from?
> 
> Mexicans are genetically inferior to mutt-mericans?
Click to expand...



   *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.




'll be responsible for what I say.....not for what you pretend I say.


How's that for a plan?


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this will come as no news....you're as dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> 1. The Lazarus poem is not the basis for public policy
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take it down, start a petition, collect pennies. "Git er done!"
> 
> Don't maintain a statue pretending to be something you are not.
> 
> Or admit you are a hypocritical coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I hurt your feeling when I called you stupid.
> 
> I really thought you already knew.
Click to expand...


My main quality is being awake and aware.

I mean I was awake the day they let this trophy wife, ex model's elderly parents into the country.  What are these old ppl going to do?  Retire and want medical care on their new insurance company's dime?

Their trophy hunting son in law, who is their age I imagine, couldn't possibly throw them out.

You, me, we all can.  Or at least those of us with threads on only letting in those who are going to make us money instantly certainly are posting about deporting them old trophy wife's parents, right?  Otherwise that Supergirl would be a super hypocrite?


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Facts *about Mexico* that you won't learn in government school:
> In 2010,* there were more Mexican nationals in New York state prisons, than there were inmates from the entire European continent.*
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. An interesting conjecture, not illuminated in the New York stats, and interesting in light of Europe's immigration policies, one wonders *how many of the 'Europeans' in our prisons, are Muslim.*
> 
> 
> And, along that line of query, there was this Englander:
> "*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy              A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.
> 
> Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail* what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*
> 
> Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.
> 
> Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..."                  Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's #5 trying to say?  Them leftest Europeans know something about how to create a decent society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dumb as you are....how do you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home.....
> ...shiny pebbles???
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico has this year registered its highest murder total since modern records began, according to official data, dealing a fresh blow to President Enrique Pena Nieto's pledge to get gang violence under control with presidential elections due in 2018.
> 
> A total of 23,101 murder investigations were opened in the first 11 months of this year, surpassing the 22,409 registered in the whole of 2011, figures published on Friday night by the interior ministry showed. The figures go back to 1997.
> 
> At 18.7 per 100,000 inhabitants, the 2017 Mexican murder rate …
> 
> According to U.N. figures used in the World Bank's online database, Brazil and Colombia both had a murder rate of 27 per 100,000, Venezuela 57, Honduras 64 and El Salvador 109 in 2015, the last year for which data are available.
> 
> The U.S. rate was 5 per 100,000.
> 
> Mexico murders hit record high, dealing blow to president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. So now you are saying Small Government doesn't work in the America's?
> 
> What's your point here?
> 
> Mexico is a borderline 3rd world country ppl want to escape from?
> 
> Mexicans are genetically inferior to mutt-mericans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'll be responsible for what I say.....not for what you pretend I say.
> 
> 
> How's that for a plan?
Click to expand...


I'm helping you not misinterpret the stats you post.  

Numbers have meaning.

Figuring it out is the difficult part.

I'll say you aced typing class though.  You post fast.  Very impressive.  A buddy and I took one in HS figuring it would be an easy C and there would be tons of girls to talk with.  Well, the girls didn't talk with us and we were kinda competitive fellows so we raced and got A's.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this will come as no news....you're as dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> 1. The Lazarus poem is not the basis for public policy
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take it down, start a petition, collect pennies. "Git er done!"
> 
> Don't maintain a statue pretending to be something you are not.
> 
> Or admit you are a hypocritical coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I hurt your feeling when I called you stupid.
> 
> I really thought you already knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My main quality is being awake and aware.
> 
> I mean I was awake the day they let this trophy wife, ex model's elderly parents into the country.  What are these old ppl going to do?  Retire and want medical care on their new insurance company's dime?
> 
> Their trophy hunting son in law, who is their age I imagine, couldn't possibly throw them out.
> 
> You, me, we all can.  Or at least those of us with threads on only letting in those who are going to make us money instantly certainly are posting about deporting them old trophy wife's parents, right?  Otherwise that Supergirl would be a super hypocrite?
Click to expand...



Answer the question:

3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Facts *about Mexico* that you won't learn in government school:
> In 2010,* there were more Mexican nationals in New York state prisons, than there were inmates from the entire European continent.*
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. An interesting conjecture, not illuminated in the New York stats, and interesting in light of Europe's immigration policies, one wonders *how many of the 'Europeans' in our prisons, are Muslim.*
> 
> 
> And, along that line of query, there was this Englander:
> "*Shuhel Mahboob Ali: Brit *gets 10 years for seeking child sex for incest fantasy              A British man who traveled to Sanford so he could meet a teen girl, take her as his wife, have children and then raise an incest family was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison Monday.
> 
> Federal agents said Shuhel Mahboob Ali responded to an online ad placed last year by an undercover detective posing as the father of a 13-year-old girl..... telling him in graphic detail* what he would like to do with his supposed teenage daughter.*
> 
> Ali, 40, said he wanted to settle down with a girl, "breed" and raise a "daughters only" family.
> 
> Ali said if he got the teen pregnant, he wanted to start abusing their baby..."                  Shuhel Mahboob Ali: British man planned to have incest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget.....they call this 7th century savage a "British" federal inmate.
> Get it??? Wink...wink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's #5 trying to say?  Them leftest Europeans know something about how to create a decent society?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dumb as you are....how do you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home.....
> ...shiny pebbles???
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico has this year registered its highest murder total since modern records began, according to official data, dealing a fresh blow to President Enrique Pena Nieto's pledge to get gang violence under control with presidential elections due in 2018.
> 
> A total of 23,101 murder investigations were opened in the first 11 months of this year, surpassing the 22,409 registered in the whole of 2011, figures published on Friday night by the interior ministry showed. The figures go back to 1997.
> 
> At 18.7 per 100,000 inhabitants, the 2017 Mexican murder rate …
> 
> According to U.N. figures used in the World Bank's online database, Brazil and Colombia both had a murder rate of 27 per 100,000, Venezuela 57, Honduras 64 and El Salvador 109 in 2015, the last year for which data are available.
> 
> The U.S. rate was 5 per 100,000.
> 
> Mexico murders hit record high, dealing blow to president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. So now you are saying Small Government doesn't work in the America's?
> 
> What's your point here?
> 
> Mexico is a borderline 3rd world country ppl want to escape from?
> 
> Mexicans are genetically inferior to mutt-mericans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'll be responsible for what I say.....not for what you pretend I say.
> 
> 
> How's that for a plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm helping you not misinterpret the stats you post.
> 
> Numbers have meaning.
> 
> Figuring it out is the difficult part.
> 
> I'll say you aced typing class though.  You post fast.  Very impressive.  A buddy and I took one in HS figuring it would be an easy C and there would be tons of girls to talk with.  Well, the girls didn't talk with us and we were kinda competitive fellows so we raced and got A's.
Click to expand...



Answer the question:

3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's #5 trying to say?  Them leftest Europeans know something about how to create a decent society?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dumb as you are....how do you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home.....
> ...shiny pebbles???
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico has this year registered its highest murder total since modern records began, according to official data, dealing a fresh blow to President Enrique Pena Nieto's pledge to get gang violence under control with presidential elections due in 2018.
> 
> A total of 23,101 murder investigations were opened in the first 11 months of this year, surpassing the 22,409 registered in the whole of 2011, figures published on Friday night by the interior ministry showed. The figures go back to 1997.
> 
> At 18.7 per 100,000 inhabitants, the 2017 Mexican murder rate …
> 
> According to U.N. figures used in the World Bank's online database, Brazil and Colombia both had a murder rate of 27 per 100,000, Venezuela 57, Honduras 64 and El Salvador 109 in 2015, the last year for which data are available.
> 
> The U.S. rate was 5 per 100,000.
> 
> Mexico murders hit record high, dealing blow to president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. So now you are saying Small Government doesn't work in the America's?
> 
> What's your point here?
> 
> Mexico is a borderline 3rd world country ppl want to escape from?
> 
> Mexicans are genetically inferior to mutt-mericans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'll be responsible for what I say.....not for what you pretend I say.
> 
> 
> How's that for a plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm helping you not misinterpret the stats you post.
> 
> Numbers have meaning.
> 
> Figuring it out is the difficult part.
> 
> I'll say you aced typing class though.  You post fast.  Very impressive.  A buddy and I took one in HS figuring it would be an easy C and there would be tons of girls to talk with.  Well, the girls didn't talk with us and we were kinda competitive fellows so we raced and got A's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
Click to expand...


FWIW, I paid my taxes and sent a letter telling the city to quit hassling Larry Rice and the shelter.  I also have hassled a couple mini-city officials (we have a problem with municipalities in the st louis area), I have hassled a couple of mini-cities who just drop their homeless off at the line.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this will come as no news....you're as dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> 1. The Lazarus poem is not the basis for public policy
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take it down, start a petition, collect pennies. "Git er done!"
> 
> Don't maintain a statue pretending to be something you are not.
> 
> Or admit you are a hypocritical coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I hurt your feeling when I called you stupid.
> 
> I really thought you already knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My main quality is being awake and aware.
> 
> I mean I was awake the day they let this trophy wife, ex model's elderly parents into the country.  What are these old ppl going to do?  Retire and want medical care on their new insurance company's dime?
> 
> Their trophy hunting son in law, who is their age I imagine, couldn't possibly throw them out.
> 
> You, me, we all can.  Or at least those of us with threads on only letting in those who are going to make us money instantly certainly are posting about deporting them old trophy wife's parents, right?  Otherwise that Supergirl would be a super hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
Click to expand...

No.  I am the one claiming only Lousy capitalists lose money on border policies and whine about Taxes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A dumb as you are....how do you find your way back to that refrigerator box you call home.....
> ...shiny pebbles???
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico has this year registered its highest murder total since modern records began, according to official data, dealing a fresh blow to President Enrique Pena Nieto's pledge to get gang violence under control with presidential elections due in 2018.
> 
> A total of 23,101 murder investigations were opened in the first 11 months of this year, surpassing the 22,409 registered in the whole of 2011, figures published on Friday night by the interior ministry showed. The figures go back to 1997.
> 
> At 18.7 per 100,000 inhabitants, the 2017 Mexican murder rate …
> 
> According to U.N. figures used in the World Bank's online database, Brazil and Colombia both had a murder rate of 27 per 100,000, Venezuela 57, Honduras 64 and El Salvador 109 in 2015, the last year for which data are available.
> 
> The U.S. rate was 5 per 100,000.
> 
> Mexico murders hit record high, dealing blow to president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. So now you are saying Small Government doesn't work in the America's?
> 
> What's your point here?
> 
> Mexico is a borderline 3rd world country ppl want to escape from?
> 
> Mexicans are genetically inferior to mutt-mericans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'll be responsible for what I say.....not for what you pretend I say.
> 
> 
> How's that for a plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm helping you not misinterpret the stats you post.
> 
> Numbers have meaning.
> 
> Figuring it out is the difficult part.
> 
> I'll say you aced typing class though.  You post fast.  Very impressive.  A buddy and I took one in HS figuring it would be an easy C and there would be tons of girls to talk with.  Well, the girls didn't talk with us and we were kinda competitive fellows so we raced and got A's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW, I paid my taxes and sent a letter telling the city to quit hassling Larry Rice and the shelter.  I also have hassled a couple mini-city officials (we have a problem with municipalities in the st louis area), I have hassled a couple of mini-cities who just drop their homeless off at the line.
Click to expand...


Clearly, you're not gonna answer the question:

3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?


The only possible conclusion is that you'd saddle your neighbors with obligations you won't assume.

Pretty Liberal of you.




BTW.....

Mexico sends us the greatest number of immigrants.


A recent report (by CIS) shows that 74.7% of Mexican immigrants with children use some form of welfare in the USA. (A racial breakdown of Mexicans is here.)

The racial breakdown of the USA (2010 census) is: 63.7% White 16.4% Hispanic (presumably mostly mestizo or Amerindian) 12.6% Black

The racial breakdown of welfare recipients is: Of those on welfare, 33.3% are black, 31.2% are white, and 28.8% are Hispanic.

So, clearly whites are drastically underrepresented in welfare recipients, while blacks and Hispanics are both overrepresented. Contrary to the illusion presented by the MSM, both in total numbers and proportionally more blacks are on welfare than whites.


Camarota: "Welfare Use by Immigrant Households with Children"

 Peter Bradley: "National Review Wrong (Again) on Race and Welfare"

http://www.humanbiologicaldiversity.com/articles/Miller, David. "Statistics on race and welfare for the USA." SocioBiological Musings, Dec. 5, 2012.pdf


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. So now you are saying Small Government doesn't work in the America's?
> 
> What's your point here?
> 
> Mexico is a borderline 3rd world country ppl want to escape from?
> 
> Mexicans are genetically inferior to mutt-mericans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sneeze* Oh, excuse me! I'm allergic to stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'll be responsible for what I say.....not for what you pretend I say.
> 
> 
> How's that for a plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm helping you not misinterpret the stats you post.
> 
> Numbers have meaning.
> 
> Figuring it out is the difficult part.
> 
> I'll say you aced typing class though.  You post fast.  Very impressive.  A buddy and I took one in HS figuring it would be an easy C and there would be tons of girls to talk with.  Well, the girls didn't talk with us and we were kinda competitive fellows so we raced and got A's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question:
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FWIW, I paid my taxes and sent a letter telling the city to quit hassling Larry Rice and the shelter.  I also have hassled a couple mini-city officials (we have a problem with municipalities in the st louis area), I have hassled a couple of mini-cities who just drop their homeless off at the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, you're not gonna answer the question:
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> 
> The only possible conclusion is that you'd saddle your neighbors with obligations you won't assume.
> 
> Pretty Liberal of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....
> 
> Mexico sends us the greatest number of immigrants.
> 
> 
> A recent report (by CIS) shows that 74.7% of Mexican immigrants with children use some form of welfare in the USA. (A racial breakdown of Mexicans is here.)
> 
> The racial breakdown of the USA (2010 census) is: 63.7% White 16.4% Hispanic (presumably mostly mestizo or Amerindian) 12.6% Black
> 
> The racial breakdown of welfare recipients is: Of those on welfare, 33.3% are black, 31.2% are white, and 28.8% are Hispanic.
> 
> So, clearly whites are drastically underrepresented in welfare recipients, while blacks and Hispanics are both overrepresented. Contrary to the illusion presented by the MSM, both in total numbers and proportionally more blacks are on welfare than whites.
> 
> 
> Camarota: "Welfare Use by Immigrant Households with Children"
> 
> Peter Bradley: "National Review Wrong (Again) on Race and Welfare"
> 
> http://www.humanbiologicaldiversity.com/articles/Miller, David. "Statistics on race and welfare for the USA." SocioBiological Musings, Dec. 5, 2012.pdf
Click to expand...


You aren't going to get an argument from me that blacks and hispanics are not doing as well as whites in this country.  White folks talk to me like I'm one of them and I'm not going to tell "them" what is said in the white guy bars.  I'm already for affirmative action.  No need to push me further.

You also aren't going to catch me in your logic fallacy question about inviting the homeless to live with me.  I love the CCC and plenty of big government systems to help the poor.  Sometimes you accidentally talk me into supporting more but I have no guilt.

Sorry that hypocrisy thing with the statue of liberty bothered you.  What is your problem with pulling it down if you don't believe in what it says?  Sentimental over a statue from liberal ol' France?  You took in Trophy 3's parents?  Why not some darker skinned folks who might produce a future generation of Americans who need to buy the decaying houses of our decaying empire?


----------



## Unkotare

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, this will come as no news....you're as dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> 1. The Lazarus poem is not the basis for public policy
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Did you put an ad in the paper inviting any homeless folks to move in when they feel like it.....you hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then take it down, start a petition, collect pennies. "Git er done!"
> 
> Don't maintain a statue pretending to be something you are not.
> 
> Or admit you are a hypocritical coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry I hurt your feeling when I called you stupid.
> 
> I really thought you already knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My main quality is being awake and aware.
> 
> ....?
Click to expand...


I think you mean irrational, hysterical, and mindlessly partisan.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Toronado3800 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
Click to expand...


The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.

With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)

Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.


----------



## Toronado3800

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
Click to expand...


I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.

Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.

I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.

How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toronado3800 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
Click to expand...


Which Eastern Europeans in Saint Louis, the Islamic Bosniak's?


----------



## Toronado3800

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Eastern Europeans in Saint Louis, the Islamic Bosniak's?
Click to expand...


It would really offend them if in the moment I didn't remember exactly which ones because I can't tell the difference but yeah one or two of the "minorities" from there we took in en masse.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Toronado3800 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
Click to expand...


No, I don’t think our country sucks.  Actually I just approached the subject historically and using rational common sense. Evidently from
that kind of response, it’s not something you’re accustomed to seeing.  I simply interjected the question surrounding just one country, based on data provided courtesy of usaid.gov.  If we are spending over $300 million a year in an effort to provide the people of that country with a better way of life, then why exactly are we also encouraging them to come here?  If they are coming here, we really don’t need to be wasting taxpayer dollars over there.  A very simple question that anyone reading it can basically follow and understand.

Also historically our nation has generally requested some form of information, to see if those immigrants seeking citizenship has the ability to become productive members of society.  We have also restricted access based on our nation’s economic situation or in time of war with those nations we are engaged with. This raises another point.  Show me where in the Constitution or through legislative law where the United States is “obligated” to even take immigrants if the executive branch or elected administration chooses not to.  

With respect to your response, our Federal Government can not force a state to take on all their immigrants over any other.  Show me where it’s written that our Federal Government has that kind of power to force an influx of immigrants or refugees onto selected states.


----------



## Toronado3800

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don’t think our country sucks.  Actually I just approached the subject historically and using rational common sense. Evidently from
> that kind of response, it’s not something you’re accustomed to seeing.  I simply interjected the question surrounding just one country, based on data provided courtesy of usaid.gov.  If we are spending over $300 million a year in an effort to provide the people of that country with a better way of life, then why exactly are we also encouraging them to come here?  If they are coming here, we really don’t need to be wasting taxpayer dollars over there.  A very simple question that anyone reading it can basically follow and understand.
> 
> Also historically our nation has generally requested some form of information, to see if those immigrants seeking citizenship has the ability to become productive members of society.  We have also restricted access based on our nation’s economic situation or in time of war with those nations we are engaged with. This raises another point.  Show me where in the Constitution or through legislative law where the United States is “obligated” to even take immigrants if the executive branch or elected administration chooses not to.
> 
> With respect to your response, our Federal Government can not force a state to take on all their immigrants over any other.  Show me where it’s written that our Federal Government has that kind of power to force an influx of immigrants or refugees onto selected states.
Click to expand...


They don't. I did not say they do. But they should. The combination of "they's" is comical but you get my point.

Want to maintain the empire? We better maintain the population.

We also better create young healthy Americans who want to work. Importing the elderly parents of models and trophy wives isn't gonna cut it. Capitalism needs competition for labor and housing to work.

Plus hey, pull down the statue in the harbor and we can talk. Can't just be having it there to pretend we do it. Most of the forms of christian Jesus just know what you're doing.


----------



## danielpalos

Good Capitalists make money on border policies.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Toronado3800 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don’t think our country sucks.  Actually I just approached the subject historically and using rational common sense. Evidently from
> that kind of response, it’s not something you’re accustomed to seeing.  I simply interjected the question surrounding just one country, based on data provided courtesy of usaid.gov.  If we are spending over $300 million a year in an effort to provide the people of that country with a better way of life, then why exactly are we also encouraging them to come here?  If they are coming here, we really don’t need to be wasting taxpayer dollars over there.  A very simple question that anyone reading it can basically follow and understand.
> 
> Also historically our nation has generally requested some form of information, to see if those immigrants seeking citizenship has the ability to become productive members of society.  We have also restricted access based on our nation’s economic situation or in time of war with those nations we are engaged with. This raises another point.  Show me where in the Constitution or through legislative law where the United States is “obligated” to even take immigrants if the executive branch or elected administration chooses not to.
> 
> With respect to your response, our Federal Government can not force a state to take on all their immigrants over any other.  Show me where it’s written that our Federal Government has that kind of power to force an influx of immigrants or refugees onto selected states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I did not say they do. But they should. The combination of "they's" is comical but you get my point.
> 
> Want to maintain the empire? We better maintain the population.
> 
> We also better create young healthy Americans who want to work. Importing the elderly parents of models and trophy wives isn't gonna cut it. Capitalism needs competition for labor and housing to work.
> 
> Plus hey, pull down the statue in the harbor and we can talk. Can't just be having it there to pretend we do it. Most of the forms of christian Jesus just know what you're doing.
Click to expand...


So when you can no longer support your argument  on the issue, when facts are presented, you try your luck on sarcasm.  You could at least make an attempt to validate your point with facts of your own, instead of going through a meaningless rant that does nothing to prove your point. 

So what’s your answer to the welfare issue?  Because once you open the door to allowing any immigrant entry regardless of where they are coming from, allowing for no background checks, no efforts made on *their* part to contribute to our society. ... then someone evidently *MUST* care for and support them.  Theas millions of immigrants you simply want to open the door to won’t contribute to any taxes, because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.  

Let’s talk cost related to the health care mandate, parts of Obamacare are still in place for EVERY citizen.  Do you think those costs President Obama promised will go down? Let’s be honest. Have you considered the care associated with over 20 million additional..  non productive .. immigrants that you want to allow?  How does an increase in your Health Care payments and premiums sound to you?  How much do you still want to see healtg care go up by? Those immigrants you want to allow, don’t contribute to any taxes because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.  

Sarcasm is easy when you never took the time to consider the details and cost associated with what you’re asking.  How much are you willing to see your taxes go up, to compensate for your overwhelming generosity to care for them?

Does merely discussing the facts really bother you this much?


----------



## Toronado3800

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the tired,hungry and weak until the day you pull that statue in the harbor down.
> 
> 1. I have no patience for hypocrisy.
> 
> 2. Its worked before for us.
> 
> From the "Shanty Irish" to them "Dumb Pollocks" to the slaves sold to Southern bigots to the "Crime Syndicate Diegos" (did I spell that right?).  I heard my old elitist ancestors complain about every old elitist wife any of their children had.  In turn no one was good enough for anyone else.
> 
> Don't start drawing lines in the sand else in 40 years your great great grand children may be voted out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don’t think our country sucks.  Actually I just approached the subject historically and using rational common sense. Evidently from
> that kind of response, it’s not something you’re accustomed to seeing.  I simply interjected the question surrounding just one country, based on data provided courtesy of usaid.gov.  If we are spending over $300 million a year in an effort to provide the people of that country with a better way of life, then why exactly are we also encouraging them to come here?  If they are coming here, we really don’t need to be wasting taxpayer dollars over there.  A very simple question that anyone reading it can basically follow and understand.
> 
> Also historically our nation has generally requested some form of information, to see if those immigrants seeking citizenship has the ability to become productive members of society.  We have also restricted access based on our nation’s economic situation or in time of war with those nations we are engaged with. This raises another point.  Show me where in the Constitution or through legislative law where the United States is “obligated” to even take immigrants if the executive branch or elected administration chooses not to.
> 
> With respect to your response, our Federal Government can not force a state to take on all their immigrants over any other.  Show me where it’s written that our Federal Government has that kind of power to force an influx of immigrants or refugees onto selected states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I did not say they do. But they should. The combination of "they's" is comical but you get my point.
> 
> Want to maintain the empire? We better maintain the population.
> 
> We also better create young healthy Americans who want to work. Importing the elderly parents of models and trophy wives isn't gonna cut it. Capitalism needs competition for labor and housing to work.
> 
> Plus hey, pull down the statue in the harbor and we can talk. Can't just be having it there to pretend we do it. Most of the forms of christian Jesus just know what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you can no longer support your argument  on the issue, when facts are presented, you try your luck on sarcasm.  You could at least make an attempt to validate your point with facts of your own, instead of going through a meaningless rant that does nothing to prove your point.
> 
> So what’s your answer to the welfare issue?  Because once you open the door to allowing any immigrant entry regardless of where they are coming from, allowing for no background checks, no efforts made on *their* part to contribute to our society. ... then someone evidently *MUST* care for and support them.  Theas millions of immigrants you simply want to open the door to won’t contribute to any taxes, because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Let’s talk cost related to the health care mandate, parts of Obamacare are still in place for EVERY citizen.  Do you think those costs President Obama promised will go down? Let’s be honest. Have you considered the care associated with over 20 million additional..  non productive .. immigrants that you want to allow?  How does an increase in your Health Care payments and premiums sound to you?  How much do you still want to see healtg care go up by? Those immigrants you want to allow, don’t contribute to any taxes because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Sarcasm is easy when you never took the time to consider the details and cost associated with what you’re asking.  How much are you willing to see your taxes go up, to compensate for your overwhelming generosity to care for them?
> 
> Does merely discussing the facts really bother you this much?
Click to expand...


Our opinions on maintaining an empire or even our real estate values must be different.  I say population growth really helps.

I've also read plenty of how this immigrant from here or these from there were worthless and going to end America.  Lord forbid we ever get a Catholic or Black President even.  So you aren't going to convince me immigrants haven't been good for this country.  Thank goodness we have brownies in fact or else our WASPS and Catholics might be fighting over who was an Irish / Brit Quadroon or something equally ridiculous.

Our Trophy Hunter in Chief imports immigrants for himself even. (sorry, I've listened to complaint's about Clinton's sex life for 25 years.  Time to put up with something I don't even really care about until 2040ish)

So yeah, pony up, be proud of your opinions, I'm proud of mine.  Yours are not entirely baseless and neither is an argument for Eugenics.  Just some roads I'm not willing to go down.

Get out there and tear down the statue from France you obviously don't believe in.


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


*The statistics you're quoting is the percent of immigrant families that receive any goverment assistance vs non-immigrants.

One of the programs in government assistance is free and or reduce lunch.  Since immigrant families have 37% more children than non-immigrant families their usage of the program is significantly higher than non-immigrant families. Use of welfare and cash assistance programs is approximately the same for immigrants and non-immigrants as is Medicaid for immigrants and non-immigrants. When we look at the dollars spend on government assistance of immigrant families vs non-immigrant families, they are almost the same.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The statistics you're quoting is the percent of immigrant families that receive any goverment assistance vs non-immigrants.
> 
> One of the programs in government assistance is free and or reduce lunch.  Since immigrant families have 37% more children than non-immigrant families their usage of the program is significantly higher than non-immigrant families. Use of welfare and cash assistance programs is approximately the same for immigrants and non-immigrants as is Medicaid for immigrants and non-immigrants. When we look at the dollars spend on government assistance of immigrant families vs non-immigrant families, they are almost the same.*
Click to expand...




The immigrants I know earn their own keep.

It appears that that is not a consideration for you.


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The statistics you're quoting is the percent of immigrant families that receive any goverment assistance vs non-immigrants.
> 
> One of the programs in government assistance is free and or reduce lunch.  Since immigrant families have 37% more children than non-immigrant families their usage of the program is significantly higher than non-immigrant families. Use of welfare and cash assistance programs is approximately the same for immigrants and non-immigrants as is Medicaid for immigrants and non-immigrants. When we look at the dollars spend on government assistance of immigrant families vs non-immigrant families, they are almost the same.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants I know earn their own keep.
> 
> It appears that that is not a consideration for you.
Click to expand...

*Are you replying to may post?
I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.

One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*


----------



## danielpalos

Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.

Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.

Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.  

all others are tourists, for as long as they want. 

A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.

Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.



What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.

Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
Click to expand...

Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
Click to expand...


If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.

As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.

Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
Click to expand...

why increase costs when we don't need to; the right wing refuses to pay for what we are Already spending.


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
Click to expand...

A tourist has to establish permanence by longevity.  They can Only apply for citizenship.  Travel is a natural right.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why increase costs when we don't need to; the right wing refuses to pay for what we are Already spending.
Click to expand...


That is the problem. We shouldn't be spending on those who have no right to be here. Our priorities are Americans, not foreigners.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tourist has to establish permanence by longevity.  They can Only apply for citizenship.  Travel is a natural right.
Click to expand...


Step 1: Constitution of the United States - We the People
Step 2: Ctrl+F "travel natural right"

No matches.

US citizens can travel within United States unrestricted. All others need permit to be here to do so.


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we losing money on border policies?  Only lousy capitalists lose money on public polices.
> 
> Tourism is the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> Immigration should Only consist of application for citizenship.
> 
> all others are tourists, for as long as they want.
> 
> A tourist visa that serves as a federal ID for State purposes could be included with the cost of the visa.
> 
> Only lousy Capitalists, lose money on public policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why increase costs when we don't need to; the right wing refuses to pay for what we are Already spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the problem. We shouldn't be spending on those who have no right to be here. Our priorities are Americans, not foreigners.
Click to expand...

lol.  Only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap. Diarrhea, precisely.
> 
> Should tourist get access to public schools, healthcare, welfare, and be able to vote?
> 
> 
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tourist has to establish permanence by longevity.  They can Only apply for citizenship.  Travel is a natural right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Step 1: Constitution of the United States - We the People
> Step 2: Ctrl+F "travel natural right"
> 
> No matches.
> 
> US citizens can travel within United States unrestricted. All others need permit to be here to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't.  Natural rights are natural.
Click to expand...


That's your claim, now back it up.


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why increase costs when we don't need to; the right wing refuses to pay for what we are Already spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the problem. We shouldn't be spending on those who have no right to be here. Our priorities are Americans, not foreigners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that has anything to do with our conversation?
> 
> You either run out of arguments, or didn't have any. Try again.
Click to expand...

Spending.  Only the right wing operates in an economic fantasy world.


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tourists seeking permanent residence could.  Annual renewals should be the only requirement for permanent residence as a non-citizen/tourist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is seeking permanent residence, than is not a tourist. Plus, you don't need any qualification or skill to be a tourist.
> 
> As per your suggestion, someone can come on tourist visa and from the airport take an Uber ride to the Immigration office and ask for permanent residency, and from there continue straight to Welfare office to get benefits.
> 
> Let me ask you this: Are you on drugs at the moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tourist has to establish permanence by longevity.  They can Only apply for citizenship.  Travel is a natural right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Step 1: Constitution of the United States - We the People
> Step 2: Ctrl+F "travel natural right"
> 
> No matches.
> 
> US citizens can travel within United States unrestricted. All others need permit to be here to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they don't.  Natural rights are natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your claim, now back it up.
Click to expand...

Our Constitution. I don't make excuses.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The statistics you're quoting is the percent of immigrant families that receive any goverment assistance vs non-immigrants.
> 
> One of the programs in government assistance is free and or reduce lunch.  Since immigrant families have 37% more children than non-immigrant families their usage of the program is significantly higher than non-immigrant families. Use of welfare and cash assistance programs is approximately the same for immigrants and non-immigrants as is Medicaid for immigrants and non-immigrants. When we look at the dollars spend on government assistance of immigrant families vs non-immigrant families, they are almost the same.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants I know earn their own keep.
> 
> It appears that that is not a consideration for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Are you replying to may post?
> I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*
Click to expand...


That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
I call BULLSHIT!


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some 50-60 illegal aliens living in this county on the largesse of the American taxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such bunk, if you work in the USA your employer is required to take out taxes, (Medicare, Social Security and an estimated income tax) regardless if you are a citizen or not.
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> American citizens are the ones being exploited to support the Democrat voter base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ones exploiting the American citizenry are the Trumpite's.
> I am sure you know who I am talking about.
> 
> In my point of view of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Leftists must cringe when you post.....
> 
> You're clearly an imbecile.
> 
> 
> Now....watch me rip you a new one.....again:
> 
> 
> *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ".....legal immigrants are well vetted, and if they have criminal records in their countries of origin they are generally ineligible for admission to American.
> 
> The same cannot be said for illegal aliens because virtually all adult, illegal aliens commit felonies in order to *procure the documents they need to get jobs, to drive and to obtain other benefits that are restricted to U.S. citizens. *
> 
> * The vast majority of illegal aliens use fraudulently obtained Social Security numbers. They possess fake drivers’ licenses, phony “green cards,” fraudulent birth certificates and any other documents that U.S. citizens and legal residents have. In addition, they falsify I-9 forms under penalty of perjury. Thus, the average illegal alien routinely commits multiple felonies –forgery, Social Security fraud, identity theft, and perjury."*
> Most illegal aliens routinely commit felonies
Click to expand...

*They also know that crimes in the old Nation do not follow you to the USA so they can live really nice in the USA.  They can buy houses, get new ID s names anything they need for money.  They work at cash only jobs and hang around places like Home Depot, Lowes certain street corners.  The American who hire them are the ones who support them, the Progressives only want their vote, therefore  Laws are being put forth to allow voting by the Wetbacks.  George Soros thinks it such a good idea he has supporting it with Millions of dollars. 
Earlier, the watchdog revealed that under Barack Obama, the US government used taxpayer dollars to fund the billionaire’s controversial political activities in Guatemala, Macedonia and sued the US State Department and USAID for records about the funding and operations of George Soros’s Open Society Foundations in Romania and Colombia.




*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Tax Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> This nation has a great poem about who to admit.
> A poem by Emma Lazarus is graven on a tablet
> 
> within the pedestal on which the statue stands.
> 
> 
> 
> The New Colossus
> 
> Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
> 
> With conquering limbs astride from land to land;
> 
> Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand
> 
> A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame
> 
> Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name
> 
> Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand
> 
> Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command
> 
> The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.
> 
> "Keep ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she
> 
> With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,
> 
> Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
> 
> The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
> 
> Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
> 
> I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"
> 
> All of the immigrants I know of are hard working people. But then that is California for ya. Only conservatives get welfare here as they are some of the laziest suckers i know.
Click to expand...

*That was put there by Progressives and a Bleeding heart President.  It never did give the real message that Americans felt at the time.  No one voted on it so it is just one persons opinion who just knew the right people to get it put there.  It should be taken down, its out of date anyway.  Since the Progressive are in a taking down mode they could do that one also.

*


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Toronado3800 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has “historically” put conditions on immigrants that enter this country to ensure that they would be productive members of society.
> 
> With regard to the “give me your poor” reference, the United States gave *$376,739,142 *in aid to Hait*i *in* 2017 alone, *the country has 10 million people.  If the intention is to make life better for them there, why are we encouraging immigrants to come here? If we spent millions with the purpose to make life better in Haiti, they would have no need to come here. This happens to be one of those countries that Trump referred to as a “shithole”, a comment in reference to “Where is all these millions of dollars going?”  I’d want to know what happens to a 2017 budget that’s 30 times the population of people living there (10 million population in Haiti vs over $370 million in taxpayer dollars.)
> 
> Now if you honestly don’t care about whether or not these immigrants that want to come here ARE productive members of society, then let’s cut the funding of every nation that floods our country with their people.  We should not be wasting taxpayer dollars on a country if those people are actually coming here instead.  It’s simple, if  the United States Government desires citizens of a foreign nation to have a better life by providing funding for them there, then we don’t need to welcome an entire group of those same immigrants to be setting foot in here.  If you want unproductive members of society here, then we cut that funding there.  You can’t be “humanitarian” on both sides of the fence, it’s either one or the other.  This is why life long, politically invested, liberal democrats want Trump out.  Life long politicians don’t like an outsider businessman coming on their turf, and suddenly make executive decisions to undo what took YEARS for them to establish and build up.  Politicans *LOVE* wasting money, and the federal government is the least financially efficient agency you’ll find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don’t think our country sucks.  Actually I just approached the subject historically and using rational common sense. Evidently from
> that kind of response, it’s not something you’re accustomed to seeing.  I simply interjected the question surrounding just one country, based on data provided courtesy of usaid.gov.  If we are spending over $300 million a year in an effort to provide the people of that country with a better way of life, then why exactly are we also encouraging them to come here?  If they are coming here, we really don’t need to be wasting taxpayer dollars over there.  A very simple question that anyone reading it can basically follow and understand.
> 
> Also historically our nation has generally requested some form of information, to see if those immigrants seeking citizenship has the ability to become productive members of society.  We have also restricted access based on our nation’s economic situation or in time of war with those nations we are engaged with. This raises another point.  Show me where in the Constitution or through legislative law where the United States is “obligated” to even take immigrants if the executive branch or elected administration chooses not to.
> 
> With respect to your response, our Federal Government can not force a state to take on all their immigrants over any other.  Show me where it’s written that our Federal Government has that kind of power to force an influx of immigrants or refugees onto selected states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I did not say they do. But they should. The combination of "they's" is comical but you get my point.
> 
> Want to maintain the empire? We better maintain the population.
> 
> We also better create young healthy Americans who want to work. Importing the elderly parents of models and trophy wives isn't gonna cut it. Capitalism needs competition for labor and housing to work.
> 
> Plus hey, pull down the statue in the harbor and we can talk. Can't just be having it there to pretend we do it. Most of the forms of christian Jesus just know what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you can no longer support your argument  on the issue, when facts are presented, you try your luck on sarcasm.  You could at least make an attempt to validate your point with facts of your own, instead of going through a meaningless rant that does nothing to prove your point.
> 
> So what’s your answer to the welfare issue?  Because once you open the door to allowing any immigrant entry regardless of where they are coming from, allowing for no background checks, no efforts made on *their* part to contribute to our society. ... then someone evidently *MUST* care for and support them.  Theas millions of immigrants you simply want to open the door to won’t contribute to any taxes, because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Let’s talk cost related to the health care mandate, parts of Obamacare are still in place for EVERY citizen.  Do you think those costs President Obama promised will go down? Let’s be honest. Have you considered the care associated with over 20 million additional..  non productive .. immigrants that you want to allow?  How does an increase in your Health Care payments and premiums sound to you?  How much do you still want to see healtg care go up by? Those immigrants you want to allow, don’t contribute to any taxes because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Sarcasm is easy when you never took the time to consider the details and cost associated with what you’re asking.  How much are you willing to see your taxes go up, to compensate for your overwhelming generosity to care for them?
> 
> Does merely discussing the facts really bother you this much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our opinions on maintaining an empire or even our real estate values must be different.  I say population growth really helps.
> 
> I've also read plenty of how this immigrant from here or these from there were worthless and going to end America.  Lord forbid we ever get a Catholic or Black President even.  So you aren't going to convince me immigrants haven't been good for this country.  Thank goodness we have brownies in fact or else our WASPS and Catholics might be fighting over who was an Irish / Brit Quadroon or something equally ridiculous.
> 
> Our Trophy Hunter in Chief imports immigrants for himself even. (sorry, I've listened to complaint's about Clinton's sex life for 25 years.  Time to put up with something I don't even really care about until 2040ish)
> 
> So yeah, pony up, be proud of your opinions, I'm proud of mine.  Yours are not entirely baseless and neither is an argument for Eugenics.  Just some roads I'm not willing to go down.
> 
> Get out there and tear down the statue from France you obviously don't believe in.
Click to expand...


First, you haven’t read plenty on immigration, or you would have been able to have a stronger argument to your point.  I did not say immigration was bad.  Actually what I said was our country’s own history  has always placed certain conditions on their immigration policy based on our nation’s own economy or national interest.  You haven’t discredited that.  Had you “read plenty” on the subject, you wouldn’t have so easily avoided the issues surrounding (1) welfare, (2) the government taxpayer costs associated with caring for an immigrant’s health care due to the new mandate, (3) those who don’t work and pay taxes to contribute rather than simply seeking Federal assistance. 

You see, your argument is otherwise strictly just an emotional one devoid of facts or rational thought.  You haven’t given *ANY* reason towards the point of simply allowing any immigrant entry without restrictions. I’m not going to convince someone who bases their whole argument and reasoning through their “emotions”. 

To your other point.  You see immigrants are made up from more than just Catholics or Irish.  We have Germans, those from Eastern Europe, Palestine, Israel, all over the orient, from African countries, etc.  They each work harder than you, having to learn our system of government, go beyond their own native language to become fluent in English, learn and respect our laws, all in order to assimilate and learn how to thrive in our society.  We didn’t have German road signs, or government forms written to make it easier for those coming from the Ukraine, no Russian or Japanese interpreters at every Motor Vehicle facility.  They each worked hard at understanding our language AND culture to try and bring a better way of life for their children.  So I think you have a lot to learn about immigrants, beyond just the Catholics, and the Irish.  You can bring blacks into the discussion, but guess what ... at least the blacks in Great Britain refer themselves as being “English”.  So excuse me if I don’t agree wiyh your attempts to interject race into this subject.  You still have a LOT to learn about immigration.


----------



## Flopper

BrokeLoser said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The statistics you're quoting is the percent of immigrant families that receive any goverment assistance vs non-immigrants.
> 
> One of the programs in government assistance is free and or reduce lunch.  Since immigrant families have 37% more children than non-immigrant families their usage of the program is significantly higher than non-immigrant families. Use of welfare and cash assistance programs is approximately the same for immigrants and non-immigrants as is Medicaid for immigrants and non-immigrants. When we look at the dollars spend on government assistance of immigrant families vs non-immigrant families, they are almost the same.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants I know earn their own keep.
> 
> It appears that that is not a consideration for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Are you replying to may post?
> I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
Click to expand...

*Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population. 

As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.

Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.

Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*


----------



## BrokeLoser

Flopper said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The statistics you're quoting is the percent of immigrant families that receive any goverment assistance vs non-immigrants.
> 
> One of the programs in government assistance is free and or reduce lunch.  Since immigrant families have 37% more children than non-immigrant families their usage of the program is significantly higher than non-immigrant families. Use of welfare and cash assistance programs is approximately the same for immigrants and non-immigrants as is Medicaid for immigrants and non-immigrants. When we look at the dollars spend on government assistance of immigrant families vs non-immigrant families, they are almost the same.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants I know earn their own keep.
> 
> It appears that that is not a consideration for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Are you replying to may post?
> I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
Click to expand...


So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare


----------



## Flopper

BrokeLoser said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The statistics you're quoting is the percent of immigrant families that receive any goverment assistance vs non-immigrants.
> 
> One of the programs in government assistance is free and or reduce lunch.  Since immigrant families have 37% more children than non-immigrant families their usage of the program is significantly higher than non-immigrant families. Use of welfare and cash assistance programs is approximately the same for immigrants and non-immigrants as is Medicaid for immigrants and non-immigrants. When we look at the dollars spend on government assistance of immigrant families vs non-immigrant families, they are almost the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants I know earn their own keep.
> 
> It appears that that is not a consideration for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Are you replying to may post?
> I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
Click to expand...

*The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only. 

As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.   

Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants I know earn their own keep.
> 
> It appears that that is not a consideration for you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you replying to may post?
> I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
Click to expand...


For context.....
Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?


----------



## Taz

We should just let in whites and Asians for a while. The rest of the people cause way too many problems.


----------



## danielpalos

Taz said:


> We should just let in whites and Asians for a while. The rest of the people cause way too many problems.


the right wing is too lazy to muster and ensure our free States have no security problems; 

they prefer calling kettles, black and brown.


----------



## Toronado3800

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you replying to may post?
> I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
Click to expand...


In my belief no.  Let's start by doubling the number of legal immigrants we allow in next year.

Two years after that we'll try doubling it again if we haven't fixed the depopulation problems in our cities and the property value problems.

If interest rates were anything reasonable property in America would be near worthless and we know that's one way of crashing the economy and making the socialists look good.


----------



## Toronado3800

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. The government shucks, America sucks from your point of view.
> 
> Also I'm not gonna defend the limits on immigrants from Asia if the railroad wasn' importing them era. You are right there.
> 
> I'm also not a NO LIMIT guy. The real debate here is how many we can take in. Some polarizing posters get ppl here distracted from that with their name calling and encourage them to dig their heels into the sand.
> 
> How about next year we double the # of immigrants we allow in, but demand they move to states with negative population growth for ten years after coming?  south st louis did well with a bunch of uneducated eastern europeans a decade or so back for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don’t think our country sucks.  Actually I just approached the subject historically and using rational common sense. Evidently from
> that kind of response, it’s not something you’re accustomed to seeing.  I simply interjected the question surrounding just one country, based on data provided courtesy of usaid.gov.  If we are spending over $300 million a year in an effort to provide the people of that country with a better way of life, then why exactly are we also encouraging them to come here?  If they are coming here, we really don’t need to be wasting taxpayer dollars over there.  A very simple question that anyone reading it can basically follow and understand.
> 
> Also historically our nation has generally requested some form of information, to see if those immigrants seeking citizenship has the ability to become productive members of society.  We have also restricted access based on our nation’s economic situation or in time of war with those nations we are engaged with. This raises another point.  Show me where in the Constitution or through legislative law where the United States is “obligated” to even take immigrants if the executive branch or elected administration chooses not to.
> 
> With respect to your response, our Federal Government can not force a state to take on all their immigrants over any other.  Show me where it’s written that our Federal Government has that kind of power to force an influx of immigrants or refugees onto selected states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. I did not say they do. But they should. The combination of "they's" is comical but you get my point.
> 
> Want to maintain the empire? We better maintain the population.
> 
> We also better create young healthy Americans who want to work. Importing the elderly parents of models and trophy wives isn't gonna cut it. Capitalism needs competition for labor and housing to work.
> 
> Plus hey, pull down the statue in the harbor and we can talk. Can't just be having it there to pretend we do it. Most of the forms of christian Jesus just know what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you can no longer support your argument  on the issue, when facts are presented, you try your luck on sarcasm.  You could at least make an attempt to validate your point with facts of your own, instead of going through a meaningless rant that does nothing to prove your point.
> 
> So what’s your answer to the welfare issue?  Because once you open the door to allowing any immigrant entry regardless of where they are coming from, allowing for no background checks, no efforts made on *their* part to contribute to our society. ... then someone evidently *MUST* care for and support them.  Theas millions of immigrants you simply want to open the door to won’t contribute to any taxes, because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Let’s talk cost related to the health care mandate, parts of Obamacare are still in place for EVERY citizen.  Do you think those costs President Obama promised will go down? Let’s be honest. Have you considered the care associated with over 20 million additional..  non productive .. immigrants that you want to allow?  How does an increase in your Health Care payments and premiums sound to you?  How much do you still want to see healtg care go up by? Those immigrants you want to allow, don’t contribute to any taxes because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Sarcasm is easy when you never took the time to consider the details and cost associated with what you’re asking.  How much are you willing to see your taxes go up, to compensate for your overwhelming generosity to care for them?
> 
> Does merely discussing the facts really bother you this much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our opinions on maintaining an empire or even our real estate values must be different.  I say population growth really helps.
> 
> I've also read plenty of how this immigrant from here or these from there were worthless and going to end America.  Lord forbid we ever get a Catholic or Black President even.  So you aren't going to convince me immigrants haven't been good for this country.  Thank goodness we have brownies in fact or else our WASPS and Catholics might be fighting over who was an Irish / Brit Quadroon or something equally ridiculous.
> 
> Our Trophy Hunter in Chief imports immigrants for himself even. (sorry, I've listened to complaint's about Clinton's sex life for 25 years.  Time to put up with something I don't even really care about until 2040ish)
> 
> So yeah, pony up, be proud of your opinions, I'm proud of mine.  Yours are not entirely baseless and neither is an argument for Eugenics.  Just some roads I'm not willing to go down.
> 
> Get out there and tear down the statue from France you obviously don't believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you haven’t read plenty on immigration, or you would have been able to have a stronger argument to your point.  I did not say immigration was bad.  Actually what I said was our country’s own history  has always placed certain conditions on their immigration policy based on our nation’s own economy or national interest.  You haven’t discredited that.  Had you “read plenty” on the subject, you wouldn’t have so easily avoided the issues surrounding (1) welfare, (2) the government taxpayer costs associated with caring for an immigrant’s health care due to the new mandate, (3) those who don’t work and pay taxes to contribute rather than simply seeking Federal assistance.
> 
> You see, your argument is otherwise strictly just an emotional one devoid of facts or rational thought.  You haven’t given *ANY* reason towards the point of simply allowing any immigrant entry without restrictions. I’m not going to convince someone who bases their whole argument and reasoning through their “emotions”.
> 
> To your other point.  You see immigrants are made up from more than just Catholics or Irish.  We have Germans, those from Eastern Europe, Palestine, Israel, all over the orient, from African countries, etc.  They each work harder than you, having to learn our system of government, go beyond their own native language to become fluent in English, learn and respect our laws, all in order to assimilate and learn how to thrive in our society.  We didn’t have German road signs, or government forms written to make it easier for those coming from the Ukraine, no Russian or Japanese interpreters at every Motor Vehicle facility.  They each worked hard at understanding our language AND culture to try and bring a better way of life for their children.  So I think you have a lot to learn about immigrants, beyond just the Catholics, and the Irish.  You can bring blacks into the discussion, but guess what ... at least the blacks in Great Britain refer themselves as being “English”.  So excuse me if I don’t agree wiyh your attempts to interject race into this subject.  You still have a LOT to learn about immigration.
Click to expand...


You should read Flopper's post.

Yup, each of them immigrant groups you mentioned "were gonna be the end of America" at one point.  Your personal attacks on me aside, there are plenty of Americans of German ancestry here who aren't eugenics loving homicidal maniacs and we should have taken in every Jew we saw in the 1930's. 

My apologies if you are offended by Italians with their pizza places proudly declaring their "Italian American" heritage.  If the "African American" stuff upsets you, I guess that does.

Plus, please do understand, unfortunately we can not let EVERYONE in who wants in.  Let's double the quota next year and see if we have enough of a market to not have to destroy half our cranberries.

A couple years later we'll double it again if Ohio is still having property value problems.  Contrary to my generally pro environmental stance, I think we may as well repopulate our cities.  Lord forbid interest rates go up to a reasonable level and we have another housing crunch.


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you replying to may post?
> I know 6 (legal) immigrant families, 2 of them are related by marriage to members of my immediate family.  As far as I know, all the adults have jobs.  I'm sure a couple of the families have some form of government support, most likely free and reduce lunch since a family can earn as much $70,000 and still qualify for a reduction in school lunch prices depending on the number in the family.
> 
> One thing I have noticed over the years, is all the 2nd generation immigrants in these families are doing better than their parents.  Knowing what life was like in the countries they came from allows them appreciate America far more than most Americans. Few native born Americans have ever know real hunger or real fear for their life or what it really means to live in a nation where opportunity is there for the taking.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
Click to expand...

*Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*


----------



## BrokeLoser

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
Click to expand...


Is it your belief that one should not be required to QUALIFY to become part of the United States?


----------



## Flopper

BrokeLoser said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it your belief that one should not be required to QUALIFY to become part of the United States?
Click to expand...

*Of course there should be qualification for legal immigration. The person should be able to support themselves, meet certain health requirements, and have no convictions of  aggravated felonies, crimes involving “moral turpitude”, or crimes involving drugs.
These are current requirement for a green card.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great news...you’re saying good Americans are only REQUIRED to foster and spoon feed one generation of wetbacks now? HAHA...that’s AWESOME!
> I call BULLSHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
Click to expand...



No, you moron....I'm an immigrant.....and more of an American than you are.

Now....why are you fearful of answering the question?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> 
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it your belief that one should not be required to QUALIFY to become part of the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Of course there should be qualification for legal immigration. The person should be able to support themselves, meet certain health requirements, and have no convictions of  aggravated felonies, crimes involving “moral turpitude”, or crimes involving drugs.
> These are current requirement for a green card.*
Click to expand...




*"The person should be able to support themselves,...."*
*

Sooo.....no welfare?*


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Toronado3800 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don’t think our country sucks.  Actually I just approached the subject historically and using rational common sense. Evidently from
> that kind of response, it’s not something you’re accustomed to seeing.  I simply interjected the question surrounding just one country, based on data provided courtesy of usaid.gov.  If we are spending over $300 million a year in an effort to provide the people of that country with a better way of life, then why exactly are we also encouraging them to come here?  If they are coming here, we really don’t need to be wasting taxpayer dollars over there.  A very simple question that anyone reading it can basically follow and understand.
> 
> Also historically our nation has generally requested some form of information, to see if those immigrants seeking citizenship has the ability to become productive members of society.  We have also restricted access based on our nation’s economic situation or in time of war with those nations we are engaged with. This raises another point.  Show me where in the Constitution or through legislative law where the United States is “obligated” to even take immigrants if the executive branch or elected administration chooses not to.
> 
> With respect to your response, our Federal Government can not force a state to take on all their immigrants over any other.  Show me where it’s written that our Federal Government has that kind of power to force an influx of immigrants or refugees onto selected states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't. I did not say they do. But they should. The combination of "they's" is comical but you get my point.
> 
> Want to maintain the empire? We better maintain the population.
> 
> We also better create young healthy Americans who want to work. Importing the elderly parents of models and trophy wives isn't gonna cut it. Capitalism needs competition for labor and housing to work.
> 
> Plus hey, pull down the statue in the harbor and we can talk. Can't just be having it there to pretend we do it. Most of the forms of christian Jesus just know what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you can no longer support your argument  on the issue, when facts are presented, you try your luck on sarcasm.  You could at least make an attempt to validate your point with facts of your own, instead of going through a meaningless rant that does nothing to prove your point.
> 
> So what’s your answer to the welfare issue?  Because once you open the door to allowing any immigrant entry regardless of where they are coming from, allowing for no background checks, no efforts made on *their* part to contribute to our society. ... then someone evidently *MUST* care for and support them.  Theas millions of immigrants you simply want to open the door to won’t contribute to any taxes, because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Let’s talk cost related to the health care mandate, parts of Obamacare are still in place for EVERY citizen.  Do you think those costs President Obama promised will go down? Let’s be honest. Have you considered the care associated with over 20 million additional..  non productive .. immigrants that you want to allow?  How does an increase in your Health Care payments and premiums sound to you?  How much do you still want to see healtg care go up by? Those immigrants you want to allow, don’t contribute to any taxes because the ability to become a contributing member of society is no longer valid in your view.
> 
> Sarcasm is easy when you never took the time to consider the details and cost associated with what you’re asking.  How much are you willing to see your taxes go up, to compensate for your overwhelming generosity to care for them?
> 
> Does merely discussing the facts really bother you this much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our opinions on maintaining an empire or even our real estate values must be different.  I say population growth really helps.
> 
> I've also read plenty of how this immigrant from here or these from there were worthless and going to end America.  Lord forbid we ever get a Catholic or Black President even.  So you aren't going to convince me immigrants haven't been good for this country.  Thank goodness we have brownies in fact or else our WASPS and Catholics might be fighting over who was an Irish / Brit Quadroon or something equally ridiculous.
> 
> Our Trophy Hunter in Chief imports immigrants for himself even. (sorry, I've listened to complaint's about Clinton's sex life for 25 years.  Time to put up with something I don't even really care about until 2040ish)
> 
> So yeah, pony up, be proud of your opinions, I'm proud of mine.  Yours are not entirely baseless and neither is an argument for Eugenics.  Just some roads I'm not willing to go down.
> 
> Get out there and tear down the statue from France you obviously don't believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you haven’t read plenty on immigration, or you would have been able to have a stronger argument to your point.  I did not say immigration was bad.  Actually what I said was our country’s own history  has always placed certain conditions on their immigration policy based on our nation’s own economy or national interest.  You haven’t discredited that.  Had you “read plenty” on the subject, you wouldn’t have so easily avoided the issues surrounding (1) welfare, (2) the government taxpayer costs associated with caring for an immigrant’s health care due to the new mandate, (3) those who don’t work and pay taxes to contribute rather than simply seeking Federal assistance.
> 
> You see, your argument is otherwise strictly just an emotional one devoid of facts or rational thought.  You haven’t given *ANY* reason towards the point of simply allowing any immigrant entry without restrictions. I’m not going to convince someone who bases their whole argument and reasoning through their “emotions”.
> 
> To your other point.  You see immigrants are made up from more than just Catholics or Irish.  We have Germans, those from Eastern Europe, Palestine, Israel, all over the orient, from African countries, etc.  They each work harder than you, having to learn our system of government, go beyond their own native language to become fluent in English, learn and respect our laws, all in order to assimilate and learn how to thrive in our society.  We didn’t have German road signs, or government forms written to make it easier for those coming from the Ukraine, no Russian or Japanese interpreters at every Motor Vehicle facility.  They each worked hard at understanding our language AND culture to try and bring a better way of life for their children.  So I think you have a lot to learn about immigrants, beyond just the Catholics, and the Irish.  You can bring blacks into the discussion, but guess what ... at least the blacks in Great Britain refer themselves as being “English”.  So excuse me if I don’t agree wiyh your attempts to interject race into this subject.  You still have a LOT to learn about immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read Flopper's post.
> 
> Yup, each of them immigrant groups you mentioned "were gonna be the end of America" at one point.  Your personal attacks on me aside, there are plenty of Americans of German ancestry here who aren't eugenics loving homicidal maniacs and we should have taken in every Jew we saw in the 1930's.
> 
> My apologies if you are offended by Italians with their pizza places proudly declaring their "Italian American" heritage.  If the "African American" stuff upsets you, I guess that does.
> 
> Plus, please do understand, unfortunately we can not let EVERYONE in who wants in.  Let's double the quota next year and see if we have enough of a market to not have to destroy half our cranberries.
> 
> A couple years later we'll double it again if Ohio is still having property value problems.  Contrary to my generally pro environmental stance, I think we may as well repopulate our cities.  Lord forbid interest rates go up to a reasonable level and we have another housing crunch.
Click to expand...


Yet again you have a lot to learn about immigrants.  As I have said, they work a lot harder than you to attain citizenship with the desire to WANT to provide a better life for their kids.  Where have I said I was bothered by Italaians heritage and blacks, is it because you want to interject *race* into this issue?  Because when liberals can’t defend their points with FACTS that’s exeactly where they do.  So be kind as to show me exactly where I said and found Italians to be offensive to me?  

Next time you post in reference to me please be accurate with a direct quote, otherwise learn to read before you post.

Now if you want to pawn the discussion off to Flopper because you are incapable of defending your position when questions, like (1) showing where our Constitution says we are obligated to take immigrants, (2) where in our nation’s history have we not limited immigration through the judgment of the administration (4) how do we pay for these new citizens Health Care, if those you want to allow are not productive members of society? (3) where does the Constitution Force particular states to accept immigrants to (as you’ve said) increase their population in comparison to other states.  I have given you facts through usaid.gov, I mean if this is to difficult for you to answer just basic questions... by all means continue to pawn the discussion to Flopper.


----------



## Taz

I say let's invite in only people with perfect English, at least for a while. The rest of the mob is just too unruly and ungrateful.


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron....I'm an immigrant.....and more of an American than you are.
> 
> Now....why are you fearful of answering the question?
Click to expand...

*I don't answer silly rhetorical questions but I will say I believe in an immigration system that establishes limits based on the needs of the nation. *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> 
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron....I'm an immigrant.....and more of an American than you are.
> 
> Now....why are you fearful of answering the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't answer silly rhetorical questions but I will say I believe in an immigration system that establishes limits based on the needs of the nation. *
Click to expand...




Actually.....you can't answer the question as the correct answer would hold you up to even more ridicule than usual.


----------



## Taz

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Median household income and homeowner rate of 2nd generation immigrants is essential the same as that of the general population. 2nd generation immigrant college graduation is 15% higher than the general population.  Crimes rates of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are less than the general population.  Entrepreneurship of both 1st and 2nd generation immigrants are higher than the general population.
> 
> As far as use of government social services, legal immigrants use less than the general population because they don't qualify for the first 5 years in the country. The only groups of newcomers who can enter the United States and immediately receive social assistance are refugees and asylum seekers.
> 
> Unlike native born Americans legal immigrants are required to be self supporting. Financial stability is a key factor when US Citizenship and Immigration Services makes decisions about awarding green cards.
> 
> Poor immigrants are the least likely group to use welfare, despite Trump’s claims
> Immigrant generations - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron....I'm an immigrant.....and more of an American than you are.
> 
> Now....why are you fearful of answering the question?
Click to expand...

Which Asian country are you from?


----------



## danielpalos

Why are we losing money on border policy?  Only lousy Capitalists, do that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Taz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many false claims. Nobody’s sane buys that bullshit.
> Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare
> 
> 
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron....I'm an immigrant.....and more of an American than you are.
> 
> Now....why are you fearful of answering the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Asian country are you from?
Click to expand...



Why?


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The study includes both legal and illegal immigrants.  I was writing about legal immigrants only.
> 
> As we know we can make the numbers tell any story we like as long as we select the right number.
> 
> Illegal Immigrants in every state can receive free and reduce lunches and almost all do because of low family income.  So almost all illegal immigrant families have at least one person receiving government support, Free and Reduced Lunches.  This skews the data in the report toward heavy use of government support by immigrants.  If we eliminate illegal immigrants, the story is quite different.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For context.....
> Is it your belief that every inhabitant of the world is entitled to migrate to the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Is it you belief that no person of foreign birth should be allowed in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you moron....I'm an immigrant.....and more of an American than you are.
> 
> Now....why are you fearful of answering the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't answer silly rhetorical questions but I will say I believe in an immigration system that establishes limits based on the needs of the nation. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.....you can't answer the question as the correct answer would hold you up to even more ridicule than usual.
Click to expand...

*You ask what I believe and you're looking for the correct answer to what question?*


----------



## MaryL

I am a idiot. A buffoon the Scaramouch. . Only to be usurped by people that allow themselves to be abused. Because, ya know being abused is what illegal aliens are all  about. And all those Rich  white elitists overlords, they feel so entitled, and they think pandering  to poor illegals somehow magically clears their conscience . Think again.


----------



## MaryL

I am a idiot. A buffoon the Scaramouch. Only to be usurped by people that allow themselves to be abused. Because, ya know being abused is what illegal aliens are all  about. And all those Rich  white elitists overlords, they feel so entitled, and they think pandering  to poor illegals and abusing these self same  "victims"   somehow magically clears their conscience . Think again.


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> .
> *Immigration....Who To Invite In?*



Well, we can no longer trust the French, Italians, Spanish, English or Germans.  
We don't like or want the Mexicans, Haitians, PRs, Syrians, Muslims or Canadians.
All that leaves left to invite in are the Israelis, Indians, Japanese and Australians and most of them are content where they are.

I say leave the status quo, 320 million is about 100 million more than we need anyway.  Close the borders and fuck 'em all, except anyone from that last list.


----------



## PoliticalChic

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Immigration....Who To Invite In?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can no longer trust the French, Italians, Spanish, English or Germans.
> We don't like or want the Mexicans, Haitians, PRs, Syrians, Muslims or Canadians.
> All that leaves left to invite in are the Israelis, Indians, Japanese and Australians and most of them are content where they are.
> 
> I say leave the status quo, 320 million is about 100 million more than we need anyway.  Close the borders and fuck 'em all, except anyone from that last list.
Click to expand...


It's at least 400 million, counting the illegal aliens the Democrats have enticed/allowed in.


But the number is not the problem.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"Sanctuary City: Previously Deported Illegal Alien Accused of Brutally Raping Long Island Mother for an Hour"*
Sanctuary City: Previously Deported Illegal Alien Accused of Raping Mother of Two


Another Democrat policy in their 'War Against America'


----------



## frigidweirdo

Stratford57 said:


> View attachment 115358



Yeah, like the situation is just ISIS.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Immigration....Who To Invite In?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can no longer trust the French, Italians, Spanish, English or Germans.
> We don't like or want the Mexicans, Haitians, PRs, Syrians, Muslims or Canadians.
> All that leaves left to invite in are the Israelis, Indians, Japanese and Australians and most of them are content where they are.
> 
> I say leave the status quo, 320 million is about 100 million more than we need anyway.  Close the borders and fuck 'em all, except anyone from that last list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's at least 400 million, counting the illegal aliens the Democrats have enticed/allowed in.
> 
> 
> But the number is not the problem.
Click to expand...

only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.  all foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  the law of large numbers is good for revenue purposes.


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


*60% of immigrants are not on government assistance. This number has been widely circulated for some time and is no more true today than it was when first released.  What is true is that a study found 60% of immigrant families have had at least one person on government assistance at one time or another, typically either and free and reduce lunch programs or SNAP.  Thus if one person, say a child is on a free and reduced lunch program, the entire family is considered to be on government support.

A much more unbiased recent study has been released by the CATO institute, a libertarian, conservative think tank which found  immigrants had a lower usage than native born Americans when considerably all government support.  Even when the study looked at strictly welfare benefits, there was only a slightly higher use by immigrants.

The study found that immigrants consume 39 percent fewer federal benefits relative to all natives, largely because they are less likely to receive Social Security retirement benefits and Medicare. Immigrants consume 27 percent fewer benefits relative to natives with similar incomes and ages.   Only when you look at SNAP and free and reduced lunch programs do we see  significantly higher usage.  However, since those programs reports usage by family and not individuals, the actually per person usage may be much less.

https://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/irpb6.pdf
Key findings about U.S. immigrants
about-u-s-immigrants/

Do we need to do a better job of selecting immigrants.  You bet we do.  The selection process today is based on national origin or race, a section process that would be illegal and unconstitutional for native Americans.  Most of the selection process is done by computer, checking nationality, terrorist and criminal databases, profession, and educational level.  However, for most countries nationality is the most important criteria which out weights almost everything else. In the 20 minute immigration interview which focuses on checking documents clarifying application data, checking fee payments, and health certifications there is is essential no part of the immigration process that focuses on the personnel accomplishments of the individual.  It is a bureaucratic process that completely ignores the traits that have made America great.   *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Flopper said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *60% of immigrants are not on government assistance. This number has been widely circulated for some time and is no more true today than it was when first released.  What is true is that a study found 60% of immigrant families have had at least one person on government assistance at one time or another, typically either and free and reduce lunch programs or SNAP.  Thus if one person, say a child is on a free and reduced lunch program, the entire family is considered to be on government support.
> 
> A much more unbiased recent study has been released by the CATO institute, a libertarian, conservative think tank which found  immigrants had a lower usage than native born Americans when considerably all government support.  Even when the study looked at strictly welfare benefits, there was only a slightly higher use by immigrants.
> 
> The study found that immigrants consume 39 percent fewer federal benefits relative to all natives, largely because they are less likely to receive Social Security retirement benefits and Medicare. Immigrants consume 27 percent fewer benefits relative to natives with similar incomes and ages.   Only when you look at SNAP and free and reduced lunch programs do we see  significantly higher usage.  However, since those programs reports usage by family and not individuals, so the actually per person usage may be much less.
> 
> https://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/irpb6.pdf
> Key findings about U.S. immigrants
> about-u-s-immigrants/
> 
> Do we need to do a better job of selecting immigrants.  You bet we do.  The selection process today is based on national origin or race, a section process that would be illegal and unconstitutional for native Americans.  Most of the selection process is done by computer, checking nationality, terrorist and criminal databases, profession, and educational level.  However, for most countries nationality is the most important criteria which out weights almost everything else. In the 20 minute immigration interview which focuses on checking documents and clarifying application data, there is is essential no part of the immigration process that focuses on the personnel accomplishments of the individual.  It is a bureaucratic process that completely ignores the traits that have made America great.   *
Click to expand...



*"60% of immigrants are not on government assistance. This number has been widely circulated for some time and is no more true today than it was when first released. What is true is that a study found 60% of immigrant families have had at least one person on government assistance at one time or another, typically either and free and reduce lunch programs or SNAP. Thus if one person, say a child is on a free and reduced lunch program, the entire family is considered to be on government support."*
*

How about you pay for them, rather than stealing from the public fisc to support your party?





"...immigrants consume 39 percent fewer federal benefits relative to all natives, ..."
Why must you Liberals lie, and conflate immigrants with illegal immigrants????

 “The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.” -- Oliver Darcy

[So much for that fable.]
15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives



And, the money taken from working Americans is sent to Mexico by these Mexican citizens....more money than the 

"Remittances totaled more than oil income

Money sent from abroad came to $24.8 billion last year, up 4.75%

Mexico News Daily | Tuesday, February 2, 2016

Remittances sent home by Mexicans working outside the country surpassed [Mexican] petroleum revenues in 2015 for the first time.

There was a 4.75% increase in money sent from abroad, most of which comes from the U.S., to total US $24.8 billion last year, up from $23.6 billion in 2014, said the Bank of México.


The bank said it was the first time remittances had totaled more than petroleum revenues since it began tracking them in 1995.


Oil revenues last year totaled $23.4 billion." 

Remittances totaled more than Mexico's oil income








"Do we need to do a better job of selecting immigrants.  You bet we do. "

Here I am.....now, what are your other two wishes?



*


----------



## Flopper

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> My post was about legal immigrants.
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *60% of immigrants are not on government assistance. This number has been widely circulated for some time and is no more true today than it was when first released.  What is true is that a study found 60% of immigrant families have had at least one person on government assistance at one time or another, typically either and free and reduce lunch programs or SNAP.  Thus if one person, say a child is on a free and reduced lunch program, the entire family is considered to be on government support.
> 
> A much more unbiased recent study has been released by the CATO institute, a libertarian, conservative think tank which found  immigrants had a lower usage than native born Americans when considerably all government support.  Even when the study looked at strictly welfare benefits, there was only a slightly higher use by immigrants.
> 
> The study found that immigrants consume 39 percent fewer federal benefits relative to all natives, largely because they are less likely to receive Social Security retirement benefits and Medicare. Immigrants consume 27 percent fewer benefits relative to natives with similar incomes and ages.   Only when you look at SNAP and free and reduced lunch programs do we see  significantly higher usage.  However, since those programs reports usage by family and not individuals, so the actually per person usage may be much less.
> 
> https://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/irpb6.pdf
> Key findings about U.S. immigrants
> about-u-s-immigrants/
> 
> Do we need to do a better job of selecting immigrants.  You bet we do.  The selection process today is based on national origin or race, a section process that would be illegal and unconstitutional for native Americans.  Most of the selection process is done by computer, checking nationality, terrorist and criminal databases, profession, and educational level.  However, for most countries nationality is the most important criteria which out weights almost everything else. In the 20 minute immigration interview which focuses on checking documents and clarifying application data, there is is essential no part of the immigration process that focuses on the personnel accomplishments of the individual.  It is a bureaucratic process that completely ignores the traits that have made America great.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"60% of immigrants are not on government assistance. This number has been widely circulated for some time and is no more true today than it was when first released. What is true is that a study found 60% of immigrant families have had at least one person on government assistance at one time or another, typically either and free and reduce lunch programs or SNAP. Thus if one person, say a child is on a free and reduced lunch program, the entire family is considered to be on government support."
> 
> 
> How about you pay for them, rather than stealing from the public fisc to support your party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...immigrants consume 39 percent fewer federal benefits relative to all natives, ..."
> Why must you Liberals lie, and conflate immigrants with illegal immigrants????
> 
> “The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.” -- Oliver Darcy
> 
> [So much for that fable.]
> 15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives
> 
> 
> 
> And, the money taken from working Americans is sent to Mexico by these Mexican citizens....more money than the
> 
> "Remittances totaled more than oil income
> 
> Money sent from abroad came to $24.8 billion last year, up 4.75%
> 
> Mexico News Daily | Tuesday, February 2, 2016
> 
> Remittances sent home by Mexicans working outside the country surpassed [Mexican] petroleum revenues in 2015 for the first time.
> 
> There was a 4.75% increase in money sent from abroad, most of which comes from the U.S., to total US $24.8 billion last year, up from $23.6 billion in 2014, said the Bank of México.
> 
> 
> The bank said it was the first time remittances had totaled more than petroleum revenues since it began tracking them in 1995.
> 
> 
> Oil revenues last year totaled $23.4 billion."
> 
> Remittances totaled more than Mexico's oil income
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do we need to do a better job of selecting immigrants.  You bet we do. "
> 
> Here I am.....now, what are your other two wishes?
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

*My post is about legal immigrants. Most of the data on illegal immigrants are estimates based on census data and surveys. There is no way to know whether remittances sent out of the country come from illegal immigrants, legal immigrants, or US citizens. It is an estimate based how the money was transferred or surveys*.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


*I voted today, and called my Democrat Senator Jones.  This illegal entry to the Nation is got to stop.  Stopping it will help solve the drug problem and crime problems and save money on welfare.  At the end of this year we will be better then before or starting to be a third world country as Soros wants.*

*Soros himself made the statement many times he needs this country to fail from within.*

A current tool of deconstruction is the immigration chaos caused by 20 million illegal aliens residing in the United States. Add to this the proposed U.S. Senate immigration legislation supported by Soros-funded special interest groups. Open-society advocates realize that open borders can only mean a devaluation of citizenship, of voting, of patriotism, and love of country. Open borders mean equal opportunity for dismantling the United States.


----------



## Flopper

Dan Stubbs said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted today, and called my Democrat Senator Jones.  This illegal entry to the Nation is got to stop.  Stopping it will help solve the drug problem and crime problems and save money on welfare.  At the end of this year we will be better then before or starting to be a third world country as Soros wants.*
> 
> *Soros himself made the statement many times he needs this country to fail from within.*
> 
> A current tool of deconstruction is the immigration chaos caused by 20 million illegal aliens residing in the United States. Add to this the proposed U.S. Senate immigration legislation supported by Soros-funded special interest groups. Open-society advocates realize that open borders can only mean a devaluation of citizenship, of voting, of patriotism, and love of country. Open borders mean equal opportunity for dismantling the United States.
Click to expand...




Dan Stubbs said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted today, and called my Democrat Senator Jones.  This illegal entry to the Nation is got to stop.  Stopping it will help solve the drug problem and crime problems and save money on welfare.  At the end of this year we will be better then before or starting to be a third world country as Soros wants.*
> 
> *Soros himself made the statement many times he needs this country to fail from within.*
> 
> A current tool of deconstruction is the immigration chaos caused by 20 million illegal aliens residing in the United States. Add to this the proposed U.S. Senate immigration legislation supported by Soros-funded special interest groups. Open-society advocates realize that open borders can only mean a devaluation of citizenship, of voting, of patriotism, and love of country. Open borders mean equal opportunity for dismantling the United States.
Click to expand...

*I agree open boarders would be a disaster but I really think there is little chance of that happening regardless of which side is in charge.  Open boarders only make sense when there is little difference between nations, both economically and socially.  I suspect we are at least a hundred years from reaching that point.

A recent study by the Center for Migration Studies indicates a sharp decline in the U.S. undocumented population over a six-year period.  Although illegal immigrants are still entering the US, the number leaving has increased substantially over the last few years.  The bottom line is that illegal immigrants in the US are slowly declining.  Better border security and an improving economy in Mexico has reduced border crossings. 

Solving the crisis in Central America would reduce illegal immigration in the US substantially.  Trump's threat to cut off foreign aid to Honduras is a good first step since this aid is only making life worst for Hondurans.   *


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## texasdon

Don 't let anyone in.Not one person. We should have zero immigration levels for at least the next 10 years.We are full up--hang out the "no vacancy" sign.


----------



## Unkotare

texasdon said:


> Don 't let anyone in.Not one person. We should have zero immigration levels for at least the next 10 years.We are full up--hang out the "no vacancy" sign.




Not going to happen. Next infantile fantasy?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> texasdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don 't let anyone in.Not one person. We should have zero immigration levels for at least the next 10 years.We are full up--hang out the "no vacancy" sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Next infantile fantasy?
Click to expand...



I agree with you that it isn't going to happen, but let's not forget that it DID happen.


. "Earlier American presidents, Republicans and Democrats alike, agreed on *two basic goals: teach the newcomers English and make them Americans.* The clear aim was to strengthen our national identity--to reinforce the _unum_ in _e pluribus unum_--by assimilating the new arrivals into American civilization." 
Anti-Americanization

America was founded as a unique, singular experiment with the two definitions of conservatism as its parameters, and from much of American history, *it was expected that immigrants came here respecting those views, and/or were ready to assume them.*


In fact, due to the huge wave of immigration in earlier times, the nation took a breather, as it were, from immigration....and, *from 1924 to 1965, immigration was almost completely discontinued.*
That was the time allowed for new Americans to incorporate the views and values that would make them Americans....real Americans.
Not Liberals, or Progressives.





Liberals/Democrats insisted on changing immigration policies in the country, claiming that it would not alter national traditions...
" just after Kennedy’s election to the United States Senate in 1952, he co-sponsored legislation – drafted by Senator Herbert H. Lehman – proposing to recast the nation’s immigration policy. Senator Kennedy subsequently would assume a supporting role in drafting the Refugee-Escapee Act (1957). Two years later he collaborated with Senators Hubert H. Humphrey and Philip A. Hart on the preparation of comprehensive immigration reform legislation. "The Compromise Over Immigration in 1965 that Is to Blame for Much of the Mess Today


----------



## watchingfromafar

*STATUE OF LIBERTY *
_“Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_

"*The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France *to the United States and is* recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy*. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886. It was designated as a National Monument in 1924. Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.

In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.

Ellis Island, in Upper New York Bay, was the gateway for over 12 million immigrants to the U.S. as the United States' busiest immigrant inspection station for over 60 years from 1892 until 1954. Ellis Island was opened January 1, 1892. Wikipedia

How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions? If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants.* Come hear their stories
Ellis Island Part of Statue of Liberty National Monument (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> *STATUE OF LIBERTY *
> _“Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_
> 
> "*The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France *to the United States and is* recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy*. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886. It was designated as a National Monument in 1924. Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.
> 
> Ellis Island, in Upper New York Bay, was the gateway for over 12 million immigrants to the U.S. as the United States' busiest immigrant inspection station for over 60 years from 1892 until 1954. Ellis Island was opened January 1, 1892. Wikipedia
> 
> How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions? If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants.* Come hear their stories
> Ellis Island Part of Statue of Liberty National Monument (U.S. National Park Service)





That's a poem, not a public policy, you dunce.

More to the point, it was put on the statue in 1903.


Ten years later the income tax amendment was passed, and hordes could now come for welfare, rather than opportunity.


Get it, moron?????


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> Get it, moron?????



Oh wise one, you leave me speechless; Your intellect is beyond reproach, your beauty shines even in the dark. Yet I must admit, you stink like pig poop.

-


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, moron?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wise one, you leave me speechless; Your intellect is beyond reproach, your beauty shines even in the dark. Yet I must admit, you stink like pig poop.
> 
> -
Click to expand...




I provided facts that you are unable to deal with.

Here's the prob for Liberals....when you're a part of the 'masses'.....sometimes the 'm' is silent.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *60% of immigrants are not on government assistance. This number has been widely circulated for some time and is no more true today than it was when first released.  What is true is that a study found 60% of immigrant families have had at least one person on government assistance at one time or another, typically either and free and reduce lunch programs or SNAP.  Thus if one person, say a child is on a free and reduced lunch program, the entire family is considered to be on government support.
> 
> A much more unbiased recent study has been released by the CATO institute, a libertarian, conservative think tank which found  immigrants had a lower usage than native born Americans when considerably all government support.  Even when the study looked at strictly welfare benefits, there was only a slightly higher use by immigrants.
> 
> The study found that immigrants consume 39 percent fewer federal benefits relative to all natives, largely because they are less likely to receive Social Security retirement benefits and Medicare. Immigrants consume 27 percent fewer benefits relative to natives with similar incomes and ages.   Only when you look at SNAP and free and reduced lunch programs do we see  significantly higher usage.  However, since those programs reports usage by family and not individuals, so the actually per person usage may be much less.
> 
> https://object.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/irpb6.pdf
> Key findings about U.S. immigrants
> about-u-s-immigrants/
> 
> Do we need to do a better job of selecting immigrants.  You bet we do.  The selection process today is based on national origin or race, a section process that would be illegal and unconstitutional for native Americans.  Most of the selection process is done by computer, checking nationality, terrorist and criminal databases, profession, and educational level.  However, for most countries nationality is the most important criteria which out weights almost everything else. In the 20 minute immigration interview which focuses on checking documents and clarifying application data, there is is essential no part of the immigration process that focuses on the personnel accomplishments of the individual.  It is a bureaucratic process that completely ignores the traits that have made America great.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"60% of immigrants are not on government assistance. This number has been widely circulated for some time and is no more true today than it was when first released. What is true is that a study found 60% of immigrant families have had at least one person on government assistance at one time or another, typically either and free and reduce lunch programs or SNAP. Thus if one person, say a child is on a free and reduced lunch program, the entire family is considered to be on government support."
> 
> 
> How about you pay for them, rather than stealing from the public fisc to support your party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...immigrants consume 39 percent fewer federal benefits relative to all natives, ..."
> Why must you Liberals lie, and conflate immigrants with illegal immigrants????
> 
> “The conservative Heritage Foundation estimated unlawful immigrant households paid $39.2 billion in 2010, but received $93.7 billion in government services.” -- Oliver Darcy
> 
> [So much for that fable.]
> 15 Stats That Destroy Liberal Narratives
> 
> 
> 
> And, the money taken from working Americans is sent to Mexico by these Mexican citizens....more money than the
> 
> "Remittances totaled more than oil income
> 
> Money sent from abroad came to $24.8 billion last year, up 4.75%
> 
> Mexico News Daily | Tuesday, February 2, 2016
> 
> Remittances sent home by Mexicans working outside the country surpassed [Mexican] petroleum revenues in 2015 for the first time.
> 
> There was a 4.75% increase in money sent from abroad, most of which comes from the U.S., to total US $24.8 billion last year, up from $23.6 billion in 2014, said the Bank of México.
> 
> 
> The bank said it was the first time remittances had totaled more than petroleum revenues since it began tracking them in 1995.
> 
> 
> Oil revenues last year totaled $23.4 billion."
> 
> Remittances totaled more than Mexico's oil income
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do we need to do a better job of selecting immigrants.  You bet we do. "
> 
> Here I am.....now, what are your other two wishes?
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

they are willing to work.  their remittances Prove it.


----------



## danielpalos

Dan Stubbs said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> *I voted today, and called my Democrat Senator Jones.  This illegal entry to the Nation is got to stop.  Stopping it will help solve the drug problem and crime problems and save money on welfare.  At the end of this year we will be better then before or starting to be a third world country as Soros wants.*
> 
> *Soros himself made the statement many times he needs this country to fail from within.*
> 
> A current tool of deconstruction is the immigration chaos caused by 20 million illegal aliens residing in the United States. Add to this the proposed U.S. Senate immigration legislation supported by Soros-funded special interest groups. Open-society advocates realize that open borders can only mean a devaluation of citizenship, of voting, of patriotism, and love of country. Open borders mean equal opportunity for dismantling the United States.
Click to expand...

our drug war should stop first.  You don't want to Pay for it, and it only destabilizes less developed countries causing more refugees.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Melania was invited in, so more bi nude models?


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


>


employment is at-will in our at-will employment States.  requiring a work ethic is illegal.

the right wing doesn't care about the law; unless they can "hate on the less fortunate".


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texasdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don 't let anyone in.Not one person. We should have zero immigration levels for at least the next 10 years.We are full up--hang out the "no vacancy" sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Next infantile fantasy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you that it isn't going to happen, but let's not forget that it DID happen.
> 
> 
> . "Earlier American presidents, Republicans and Democrats alike, agreed on *two basic goals: teach the newcomers English and make them Americans.* The clear aim was to strengthen our national identity--to reinforce the _unum_ in _e pluribus unum_--by assimilating the new arrivals into American civilization."
> Anti-Americanization
> 
> America was founded as a unique, singular experiment with the two definitions of conservatism as its parameters, and from much of American history, *it was expected that immigrants came here respecting those views, and/or were ready to assume them.*
> 
> 
> In fact, due to the huge wave of immigration in earlier times, the nation took a breather, as it were, from immigration....and, *from 1924 to 1965, immigration was almost completely discontinued.*
> That was the time allowed for new Americans to incorporate the views and values that would make them Americans....real Americans.
> Not Liberals, or Progressives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals/Democrats insisted on changing immigration policies in the country, claiming that it would not alter national traditions...
> " just after Kennedy’s election to the United States Senate in 1952, he co-sponsored legislation – drafted by Senator Herbert H. Lehman – proposing to recast the nation’s immigration policy. Senator Kennedy subsequently would assume a supporting role in drafting the Refugee-Escapee Act (1957). Two years later he collaborated with Senators Hubert H. Humphrey and Philip A. Hart on the preparation of comprehensive immigration reform legislation. "The Compromise Over Immigration in 1965 that Is to Blame for Much of the Mess Today
Click to expand...

so are our crime, drug, and terror wars.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *STATUE OF LIBERTY *
> _“Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_
> 
> "*The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France *to the United States and is* recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy*. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886. It was designated as a National Monument in 1924. Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> In 1892, the U.S. government opened a federal immigration station on Ellis Island, located near Bedloe’s Island in Upper New York Bay. Between 1892 and 1954, some 12 million immigrants were processed on Ellis Island before receiving permission to enter the United States. From 1900-14, during the peak years of its operation, some 5,000 to 10,000 people passed through every day.
> 
> Ellis Island, in Upper New York Bay, was the gateway for over 12 million immigrants to the U.S. as the United States' busiest immigrant inspection station for over 60 years from 1892 until 1954. Ellis Island was opened January 1, 1892. Wikipedia
> 
> How far would you travel to find a better life? What if the journey took weeks under difficult conditions? If you answered "Whatever it takes," you echo the feelings of the 12 million immigrants who passed through these now quiet halls from 1892 to 1954. *Ellis Island afforded them the opportunity to attain the American dream for themselves and their descendants.* Come hear their stories
> Ellis Island Part of Statue of Liberty National Monument (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a poem, not a public policy, you dunce.
> 
> More to the point, it was put on the statue in 1903.
> 
> 
> Ten years later the income tax amendment was passed, and hordes could now come for welfare, rather than opportunity.
> 
> 
> Get it, moron?????
Click to expand...

corporate welfare costs more.  the right wing Only complains about the "hard working Poor".


----------



## Moonglow

No more Asians like Polislacker..


----------



## Nova78

Immigration....Who To Invite In? 

*0*


----------



## LilOlLady

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


"amen"


----------



## PoliticalChic

The 'unaccompanied minors' that Hussein Obama invited in....


*"Police: MS-13 members stabbed classmate in Huntington Station*
...the victim was leaving the restaurant when the defendants went to their nearby car, grabbed bats and knives and pursued the victim, stabbing him in the back.

Suffolk District Attorney Tim Sini says all three defendants entered the country illegally and were already in the Suffolk Police Department's database as confirmed gang members. Two of the suspects, Lopez and Molina, were detained by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement within the past year and a half. Both were released by federal immigration judges."
http://longisland.news12.com/story/...mbers-stabbed-classmate-in-huntington-station


What a mistake the Obama presidency has turned out to be.


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> All illegals need to be deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 10USC246 is federal law; round up gun lovers and require that they muster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with deportation of illegals. Stop trolling dupe.
Click to expand...

we don't have an immigration clause.  we have a naturalization clause and should have no illegal problem.


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> What a mistake the Obama presidency has turned out to be.



The article you referenced is dated---------
_Posted: Jan 10, 2019 4:44 AM CST 
Updated: Jan 10, 2019 5:35 PM CST
_
The timeframe of the above incident occurred during Trump's watch, NOT Obama's.
It's telling when you have to use material (acts of violence) that occurred during Trump's watch and wrongly attach it to Obama's watch.

I believe this is where the phrase "two-faced liar" cames from

-


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a mistake the Obama presidency has turned out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article you referenced is dated---------
> _Posted: Jan 10, 2019 4:44 AM CST
> Updated: Jan 10, 2019 5:35 PM CST
> _
> The timeframe of the above incident occurred during Trump's watch, NOT Obama's.
> It's telling when you have to use material (acts of violence) that occurred during Trump's watch and wrongly attach it to Obama's watch.
> 
> I believe this is where the phrase "two-faced liar" cames from
> 
> -
Click to expand...




You lying low-life.....wipe Obama's shoe-polish off your tongue.


Hussein brought in these animals.



What a mistake the Obama presidency has turned out to be.....and your education, a far worse mistake, huh?


----------



## watchingfromafar

PoliticalChic said:


> What a mistake the Obama presidency has turned out to be.....and your education, a far worse mistake, huh?



I don't remember who that Russian female spy was but you do look a lot alike; relative perhaps?

The Trump I see today is NOT the man he “said” he was during the election 

* Trump admires the “ruler” of Russia and North Korea because they will remain in power for life.* He sees himself as a “ruler” & during his second term in office he will abolish the two-term limit and appoint himself as the prime master leader; for life, a power he believes he can pass on to his children, 
Setting that aside for a moment I have this to refresh your memory about Trump----------- 

*----Donald Trump's greatest achievements---- (to date)* 

*Trump revokes background checks to buy guns* 
_NEWS FEB 28 2017, 8:39 PM ET 
Trump Signs Bill Revoking Obama-Era Gun Checks for People With Mental Illnesses 
President Donald Trump quietly signed a bill into law Tuesday rolling back an Obama-era regulation that made it harder for people with mental illnesses to purchase a gun._ 
https://tinyurl.com/ycz7qp4j 

Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why? 

WASHINGTON — _The *Trump administration on Monday rejected an Obama-era plan to make automobiles more fuel efficient*, opening up a long process to weaken current standards and putting California and the federal government on a collision course over vehicle emissions._ 
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2018/04/02/world/asia/02reuters-usa-epa-autos.ht... 

*Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why? 
*
Trump sons' hunting in focus as US lifts import ban on African elephant trophies 
The *Trump administration’s decision to loosen restrictions around the import of elephant trophies* from Zimbabwe and Zambia has turned attention back to the president’s family’s own connection to the controversial sport. 
Donald Trump Jr and Eric Trump are prolific big-game hunters and during the 2016 campaign, images re-emerged of the pair on a 2011 hunting trip posing with animals they had killed on safari, including an elephant, a buffalo and a leopard. 
https://twitter.com/J_Rob66/status/759613555825975296/photo/1 

*Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?* 

_Washington (CNN)President *Donald Trump again called for an end to the filibuster* and said there will be no deal with Democrats on the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, also known as DACA._ 

*NOW. NO MORE DACA DEAL," Trump tweeted Sunday morning.* 
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/01/politics/trump-no-more-daca-deal/index.html 

*Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?* 

_The proposal by the *U.S. Department of Energy would lower the status of some high-level radioactive waste in several places around the nation*, including the Hanford Nuclear Reservation in Washington state — the most contaminated nuclear site in the country. 

*Reclassifying the material to low-level could save the agency billions of dollars* and decades of work by essentially leaving the material in the ground, critics say._ 
https://www.christianforums.com/threads/trump-plans-to-reclassify-nuclear-waste-... 

*Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?* 

I'm just asking why anyone would agree or disagree with the above actions by trump, just asking


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.




I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.

In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:

Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org

So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:

"Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.

If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.


----------



## danielpalos

there is no immigration clause in our Constitution.


----------



## Nova78

F@@k um we are not the worlds fixer , once they get here they shit all over us, dirt bags


 .


----------



## PoliticalChic

watchingfromafar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a mistake the Obama presidency has turned out to be.....and your education, a far worse mistake, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember who that Russian female spy was but you do look a lot alike; relative perhaps?
> 
> The Trump I see today is NOT the man he “said” he was during the election
> 
> * Trump admires the “ruler” of Russia and North Korea because they will remain in power for life.* He sees himself as a “ruler” & during his second term in office he will abolish the two-term limit and appoint himself as the prime master leader; for life, a power he believes he can pass on to his children,
> Setting that aside for a moment I have this to refresh your memory about Trump-----------
> 
> *----Donald Trump's greatest achievements---- (to date)*
> 
> *Trump revokes background checks to buy guns*
> _NEWS FEB 28 2017, 8:39 PM ET
> Trump Signs Bill Revoking Obama-Era Gun Checks for People With Mental Illnesses
> President Donald Trump quietly signed a bill into law Tuesday rolling back an Obama-era regulation that made it harder for people with mental illnesses to purchase a gun._
> https://tinyurl.com/ycz7qp4j
> 
> Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?
> 
> WASHINGTON — _The *Trump administration on Monday rejected an Obama-era plan to make automobiles more fuel efficient*, opening up a long process to weaken current standards and putting California and the federal government on a collision course over vehicle emissions._
> https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2018/04/02/world/asia/02reuters-usa-epa-autos.ht...
> 
> *Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?
> *
> Trump sons' hunting in focus as US lifts import ban on African elephant trophies
> The *Trump administration’s decision to loosen restrictions around the import of elephant trophies* from Zimbabwe and Zambia has turned attention back to the president’s family’s own connection to the controversial sport.
> Donald Trump Jr and Eric Trump are prolific big-game hunters and during the 2016 campaign, images re-emerged of the pair on a 2011 hunting trip posing with animals they had killed on safari, including an elephant, a buffalo and a leopard.
> https://twitter.com/J_Rob66/status/759613555825975296/photo/1
> 
> *Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?*
> 
> _Washington (CNN)President *Donald Trump again called for an end to the filibuster* and said there will be no deal with Democrats on the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, also known as DACA._
> 
> *NOW. NO MORE DACA DEAL," Trump tweeted Sunday morning.*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/01/politics/trump-no-more-daca-deal/index.html
> 
> *Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?*
> 
> _The proposal by the *U.S. Department of Energy would lower the status of some high-level radioactive waste in several places around the nation*, including the Hanford Nuclear Reservation in Washington state — the most contaminated nuclear site in the country.
> 
> *Reclassifying the material to low-level could save the agency billions of dollars* and decades of work by essentially leaving the material in the ground, critics say._
> https://www.christianforums.com/threads/trump-plans-to-reclassify-nuclear-waste-...
> 
> *Tell me, do you agree with Trump's action? Please explain why?*
> 
> I'm just asking why anyone would agree or disagree with the above actions by trump, just asking
Click to expand...







Did you want to explain Mueller ignoring this?


1.The Hillary campaign paid for an anti-Trump Russian creation called the dossier: they used law firm Perkins Coie to funnel money to GPS Fusion and Christopher Steele               


2. The Hillary campaign screamed that they had been hacked, but refused to allow any government agencies to inspect the supposedly hacked servers

3. The FBI admitted that they knew the dossier was fake from the start, but used it to get a FISA warrant to surveil Trump and associates

4. A secret cabal at the highest levels of the FBI and the DoJ worked with GPS Fusion to undermine the Trump campaign...before and after the election.

5. FBI found classified data on Huma and Anthony Weiner’s laptop….so they gave them a pass

6. The FBI decided no charges against Hillary before they interviewed her…..with no record kept of the interview, and not under oath.

7. Both Huma Abedin and Cheryl Mills were found to be lying to the FBI….but given a pass ...and allowed to keep their laptops, and destroy any evidence on same

8. FBI agents Strzok and Page and McCabe talked over a plan to overturn the election….an ‘insurance policy’

9. Loretta Lynch with Comey’s acquiescence, worked to benefit Hillary’s campaign

10. Obama knew about Hillary’s use of unsecured emails, as he conversed with her on same…kept his name out of the reports.

11. BTW…..Mueller, Comey and Rosenstein were all government officials when Hillary received the $145 million bribe for the sale of our uranium.

....Robert Mueller was the FBI Director during the time of the Russian uranium probe, and so was his successor James Comey who took over in 2013 as the FBI was still developing the case. Rod Rosenstein, then-U.S. Attorney....


12. The FBI offered to pay Christopher Steele if he could corroborate the dossier….so he told Yahoo New’s Michael Isikoff about the dossier, had him print the information….then told the FBI that Isikoff independently discovered the “facts”…

Steele admitted, in a British court, that he leaked the material to Yahoo. September 23 Yahoo ran the story.

The FBI took the Isikoff Yahoo story to the FISA court to get the warrant….then fired Steele for sharing it with news outlets.

13. After the FBI fired Steele, he continued to confer with Bruce Ohr and the DoJ…and Rod Rosestein and Sally Yates.

In September of 2016, this was Steele’s statement to Bruce Ohr *that he “was desperate that Donald Trump not get elected and was passionate about him not being president.”*


14. And in another stunning revelation, the memo asserts that Justice Department official Bruce Ohr was used to pass information from the author of the dossier, Christopher Steele, to the DOJ.
Ohr’s wife, Nellie Ohr, worked at the time for Fusion GPS, the opposition research firm research firm that commissioned the dossier. Bruce Ohr, who worked closely with Deputy Attorney Generals Sally Yates and Rod Rosenstein, passed his wife’s opposition research on Trump to the FBI, the memo says.


15. Fired by the FBI as untrustworthy, Steele is maintained by the DoJ as a contact, and all the while, Bruce Ohr’s wife is drawing a salary from the group Hillary hired to produce the dossier….GPS Fusion.

Bruce Ohr’s wife’s connections to Hillary’s paid dossier-producers, GPS Fusion, was never disclosed to the FISA court.

16. Not Hillary Clinton’s Campaign, nor the DNC, nor Christopher Steel, nor Fusion GPS, nor Bruce Ohr’s wife, the roles of none of these participants in the creation of the dossier….not a one was revealed to the FISA court.

17. The memo also says that the FBI’s deputy director, Andrew McCabe, told Congress that a FISA warrant against the campaign adviser, Carter Page, would not have been granted without use of the dossier. That despite the FBI later determining that very little of the Democrat-funded document was corroborated


18. Let’s compare the zealous and very aggressive action by Mueller against Flynn, Manafort, Papadopoulos, and Carter Page with the immunity and passes given above…..

19..The memo notes that the Papadopoulos information “triggered” the FBI investigation into possible Trump campaign collusion.
It says that there is no evidence that Page and Papadopoulos engaged in a conspiracy. “
Spy Warrant Granted Based On Dossier And News Stories Planted By Fusion GPS



…and lots of evidence of associations of Democrats with the Kremlin….

…completely different treatment.

20. And all of the players in on the fix were demanding the Memo not be released….and lied about why it should not be released.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
Click to expand...




"...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "


False.


1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.

2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
These are felonies.

3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]

Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:

22% of Murders

18% of Fraud

33% of Money Laundering

29% of Drug Trafficking

72% of Drug Possession


Get it????
Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.



https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf

And these are only federal statistics.

The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.

By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.

Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.

Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.

Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do


Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime



Wise up.


The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.


----------



## danielpalos

Nova78 said:


> F@@k um we are not the worlds fixer , once they get here they shit all over us, dirt bags
> View attachment 239637 .


in right wing fantasy; you can be right every time by special pleading.  

Let's abolish our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror instead of trying to fix the world.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
Click to expand...


We've gone that rabbit hole before; *your stats are wrong*, but I if I disprove them, I get caught up in the religion of the wall versus the Democrats.

When it comes to the federal tax, the best evidence is the Socialist Security Administration itself.  They say 75 percent of undocumented immigrants get an Individual Tax Identification Number and pay the tax..

I don't give a rip anyway.  The 16th Amendment was illegally ratified and I do not care about a plank out of the Communist Manifesto.  IF ALL undocumented foreigners help bring down that blight and get rid of the IRS, I will consider them heroes.  You defending the Communist Manifesto is one of the reasons I don't have a side in this discussion.


----------



## danielpalos

...nice girls who insist Tradition is important!


----------



## LilOlLady

Let anyone in who comes through legally and vetted and have something to offer this country. No freeloaders like those in the caravans from south and central America with nothing but an empty belly and empty hands out. If you have something to offer you will come to the front door with credentials in your hand.


----------



## LilOlLady

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've gone that rabbit hole before; *your stats are wrong*, but I if I disprove them, I get caught up in the religion of the wall versus the Democrats.
> 
> When it comes to the federal tax, the best evidence is the Socialist Security Administration itself.  They say 75 percent of undocumented immigrants get an Individual Tax Identification Number and pay the tax..
> 
> I don't give a rip anyway.  The 16th Amendment was illegally ratified and I do not care about a plank out of the Communist Manifesto.  IF ALL undocumented foreigners help bring down that blight and get rid of the IRS, I will consider them heroes.  You defending the Communist Manifesto is one of the reasons I don't have a side in this discussion.
Click to expand...

The IRS? Communist Manifesto? LMFAO


----------



## Porter Rockwell

LilOlLady said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've gone that rabbit hole before; *your stats are wrong*, but I if I disprove them, I get caught up in the religion of the wall versus the Democrats.
> 
> When it comes to the federal tax, the best evidence is the Socialist Security Administration itself.  They say 75 percent of undocumented immigrants get an Individual Tax Identification Number and pay the tax..
> 
> I don't give a rip anyway.  The 16th Amendment was illegally ratified and I do not care about a plank out of the Communist Manifesto.  IF ALL undocumented foreigners help bring down that blight and get rid of the IRS, I will consider them heroes.  You defending the Communist Manifesto is one of the reasons I don't have a side in this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IRS? Communist Manifesto? LMFAO
Click to expand...


What, exactly, are finding so funny?  OR you don't understand the issues?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

LilOlLady said:


> Let anyone in who comes through legally and vetted and have something to offer this country. No freeloaders like those in the caravans from south and central America with nothing but an empty belly and empty hands out. If you have something to offer you will come to the front door with credentials in your hand.




How do you propose we vet people from a foreign country that may want to stick us with people they don't want to deal with?  How does this work out in your mind?  

Did you ever read what is at the base of the Statue of Liberty?

"Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

Were some of those YOUR ancestors?  Or did your ancestors come here with the wealth of a DuPont or Rockefeller?


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
Click to expand...







*"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*

Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.

Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.

While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.

“Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
Click to expand...


Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:

1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry

2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
*
3)  Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.

Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.

The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.

Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.  

Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
Click to expand...



"Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"



1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.

Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
"the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"

There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.

You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.

You're a government school grad, huh?



2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
*Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*

A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*

Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.

Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.



3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
Raise your paw.



4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
Not necessary.

"Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization


5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????


----------



## danielpalos

why can't the right wing, understand the words actually written in our supreme law of the land?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
Click to expand...


Leftist scum?  Hate America? 

Let me see:

*  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there

*  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"

* It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.

From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax

*  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media. 

* I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer

*  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia

* I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.

*  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from

*  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.

In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.

And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:

You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close? 

You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.

I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum? 

You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?

America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???


----------



## danielpalos

Bigotry is all the right wing has.  

We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.


----------



## Unkotare

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
Click to expand...



Anyone else hear banjo music while reading that stupid shit?


----------



## Unkotare

Porter Rockwell said:


> ..... None of those cowards would face me in public.....






Another internet tough guy!


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.



You need some new material.  Are you so ignorant that you think that only the left has all the answers?  You should try to explain your positions.  Come up with some new words.  Explain what in the Hell you are peddling.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear banjo music while reading that stupid shit?
Click to expand...


You talk a lot shit for a dumb fuck without a brain.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... None of those cowards would face me in public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another internet tough guy!
Click to expand...



PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  That's what I hate about the Internet.  Don't worry.  I'm not after your board title.  You gay ninjas scare the Hell out of me (sarcasm intended.)

Since the post wasn't a directed to you, it might make better sense for you to move along.  Keep your nose in your own business.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for threads that start out as if to ask a question.  I read the OP before the thread and proceed to try and read the thread while being flamed for asking more questions.
> 
> In your article, you ask about immigrants, *not* necessarily about undocumented foreigners. When we separate the two groups, it becomes apparent that those who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... Or do they?  Actually neither side can definitively prove their case:
> 
> Is Illegal Immigration Linked to More or Less Crime? - FactCheck.org
> 
> So, who do "we" let in?  Constitutionally, that answer is best left to the states.  Congress has only ONE job relative to people coming into the United States:
> 
> "Congress shall have the power ...to  establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization"  Article I  Section 8 of the United States Constitution.  I can't even find an immigration section in the Constitution.
> 
> If we want to go back to the Constitution as originally written and intended, this question is left up to the states.  They are within their constitutional Rights to let whomever they want in.  It's when those people want to become citizens that the feds have any real constitutional say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
Click to expand...



I just met you in debate and ripped you a new one.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material.  Are you so ignorant that you think that only the left has all the answers?  You should try to explain your positions.  Come up with some new words.  Explain what in the Hell you are peddling.
Click to expand...

why bother alleging to be credible, when incredible is the best the right wing can do?

Our welfare clause is General not limited in any way.  We have a Commerce Clause.  We should not be losing money on border policy if we are alleging to subscribe to Capitalism.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...who wander in here from south of the border, on average, commit less crime per capita than do the native population... "
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> 
> 1. Everyone who illegally enters is a criminal.
> 
> 2. *"The biggest misconception about the problem of non-citizen voting is that illegal aliens are "undocumented." That's nonsense. Some experts believe that up to 75% of illegals who work in America have fraudulent Social Security cards. Fake licenses, birth certificates, and green cards are incredibly common. The fake ID industry is worth more than $2 billion."
> Report: As Many as 5.7 Million Non-Citizens Voted in 2008 Election*
> These are felonies.
> 
> 3. Latest statistics from the US Sentencing Commission [ Topic]
> 
> Non-Citizens Federal Crimes:
> 
> 22% of Murders
> 
> 18% of Fraud
> 
> 33% of Money Laundering
> 
> 29% of Drug Trafficking
> 
> 72% of Drug Possession
> 
> 
> Get it????
> Non-Citizens are FAR more likely to commit crimes that Americans are.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ussc.gov/sites/default/...ublications/quick-facts/Non-Citizens_FY17.pdf
> 
> And these are only federal statistics.
> 
> The GAO estimates “criminal aliens” were arrested, convicted and incarcerated for 25,064 homicides. If non-citizens committed them over seven years, the annual rate would be 14.2 per 100,000 non-citizens. If illegal aliens committed them over four years, the annual rate would be 58.0 per 100,000 illegal aliens. Either way you compute, those are high rates.
> 
> By comparison, the FBI reports the murder rates for the entire U.S. from 2003 through 2009 varied from 5.0 to 5.8 per 100,000 inhabitants for an average rate of 5.5. To be clear, 5.5 is much lower than either 14.2 or 58.0.
> 
> Or look at the total number of homicides in those years. Per the FBI, there were 67,642 murders in the U.S. from 2005 through 2008, and 115,717 from 2003 through 2009. Per the GAO, criminal aliens committed 25,064 of them. That means they committed 22% to 37% of all murders in the U.S., while being only 3.52% to 8.25% of the population.
> 
> Conclusion: criminal and illegal aliens commit murder at much higher rates than all inhabitants of the U.S. – at least 3 to 10 times higher.
> 
> Illegal Aliens Murder at a Much Higher Rate Than US Citizens Do
> 
> 
> Yes, NPR: Illegal Immigration Does Increase Violent Crime
> 
> 
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> 
> The only thing Democrats care about is that illegals do as Obama told them to.....vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just met you in debate and ripped you a new one.
Click to expand...



LMFAO.  If you believe that, delusional would be an insult to the meaning of that word.  You just got your fat ass handed to you and you don't stand a chance in Hell of recovering.  I'm sure the wannabe mutant ninja warrior though might try to back you up.  

You're losing the fight.  You never met me in any debate, but if you think you can rip me a new one, PM me and I'll refer you to a site that has a real debate forum.  I'll cover *any amount of money you can wager *that you will come out second in a real debate with me.  I tried being nice.  That didn't work, so I'll put it this way:

This is not a debate forum.  How STUPID can you be!  Skanks like you making baseless allegations fail to impress me.  You wouldn't even have any relevancy if intelligent people learned as I do not to argue with idiots like you.  You would only drag them down to your level and beat them with experience.  OTOH, I guess you could consider a hand job, "_beating_" someone.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material.  Are you so ignorant that you think that only the left has all the answers?  You should try to explain your positions.  Come up with some new words.  Explain what in the Hell you are peddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why bother alleging to be credible, when incredible is the best the right wing can do?
> 
> Our welfare clause is General not limited in any way.  We have a Commerce Clause.  We should not be losing money on border policy if we are alleging to subscribe to Capitalism.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as credibility in the right wing, danielpalos.

In the left wing, credibility only means your commitment to socialism, communism and other failed philosophies.  

BTW, please refer me to the Capitalism Clause in the Constitution.  I forgot where that one is.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just met you in debate and ripped you a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  If you believe that, delusional would be an insult to the meaning of that word.  You just got your fat ass handed to you and you don't stand a chance in Hell of recovering.  I'm sure the wannabe mutant ninja warrior though might try to back you up.
> 
> You're losing the fight.  You never met me in any debate, but if you think you can rip me a new one, PM me and I'll refer you to a site that has a real debate forum.  I'll cover *any amount of money you can wager *that you will come out second in a real debate with me.  I tried being nice.  That didn't work, so I'll put it this way:
> 
> This is not a debate forum.  How STUPID can you be!  Skanks like you making baseless allegations fail to impress me.  You wouldn't even have any relevancy if intelligent people learned as I do not to argue with idiots like you.  You would only drag them down to your level and beat them with experience.  OTOH, I guess you could consider a hand job, "_beating_" someone.
Click to expand...





" If you believe that, blah blah blah...."


Anyone who read my response to your drivel...mistakes in vocabulary, and in the constitutional rights of government, knows it.


Face it, effortlessly, and deftly...I more than 'defeated'  you: I revealed what a fool you are.


If you still have the fez and the tin cup, maybe you can get your old job with the organ grinder....


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just met you in debate and ripped you a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  If you believe that, delusional would be an insult to the meaning of that word.  You just got your fat ass handed to you and you don't stand a chance in Hell of recovering.  I'm sure the wannabe mutant ninja warrior though might try to back you up.
> 
> You're losing the fight.  You never met me in any debate, but if you think you can rip me a new one, PM me and I'll refer you to a site that has a real debate forum.  I'll cover *any amount of money you can wager *that you will come out second in a real debate with me.  I tried being nice.  That didn't work, so I'll put it this way:
> 
> This is not a debate forum.  How STUPID can you be!  Skanks like you making baseless allegations fail to impress me.  You wouldn't even have any relevancy if intelligent people learned as I do not to argue with idiots like you.  You would only drag them down to your level and beat them with experience.  OTOH, I guess you could consider a hand job, "_beating_" someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you believe that, blah blah blah...."
> 
> 
> Anyone who read my response to your drivel...mistakes in vocabulary, and in the constitutional rights of government, knows it.
> 
> 
> Face it, effortlessly, and deftly...I more than 'defeated'  you: I revealed what a fool you are.
> 
> 
> If you still have the fez and the tin cup, maybe you can get your old job with the organ grinder....
Click to expand...


You've got a high opinion of yourself, but I guess your posts are just your way of trying to make people think you got something going on.  I don't have a fez hat or tin cup, but it is more honorable than the life of prostitution that you are apparently involved in.  Rumor has it, if you had as many on you as you've had in you, you'd look like a penis porcupine.

That being said, you have not posted anything relative to this thread. I will say it:

Within a year you'll be living next door to a Spanish speaking people  You will learn how to say things like veinte para un rapidito.  

What do you call a guy that speaks two languages? bilingual
What do you call a skank with no education that speaks one language?  Politicalchic


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just met you in debate and ripped you a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  If you believe that, delusional would be an insult to the meaning of that word.  You just got your fat ass handed to you and you don't stand a chance in Hell of recovering.  I'm sure the wannabe mutant ninja warrior though might try to back you up.
> 
> You're losing the fight.  You never met me in any debate, but if you think you can rip me a new one, PM me and I'll refer you to a site that has a real debate forum.  I'll cover *any amount of money you can wager *that you will come out second in a real debate with me.  I tried being nice.  That didn't work, so I'll put it this way:
> 
> This is not a debate forum.  How STUPID can you be!  Skanks like you making baseless allegations fail to impress me.  You wouldn't even have any relevancy if intelligent people learned as I do not to argue with idiots like you.  You would only drag them down to your level and beat them with experience.  OTOH, I guess you could consider a hand job, "_beating_" someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you believe that, blah blah blah...."
> 
> 
> Anyone who read my response to your drivel...mistakes in vocabulary, and in the constitutional rights of government, knows it.
> 
> 
> Face it, effortlessly, and deftly...I more than 'defeated'  you: I revealed what a fool you are.
> 
> 
> If you still have the fez and the tin cup, maybe you can get your old job with the organ grinder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got a high opinion of yourself, but I guess your posts are just your way of trying to make people think you got something going on.  I don't have a fez hat or tin cup, but it is more honorable than the life of prostitution that you are apparently involved in.  Rumor has it, if you had as many on you as you've had in you, you'd look like a penis porcupine.
> 
> That being said, you have not posted anything relative to this thread. I will say it:
> 
> Within a year you'll be living next door to a Spanish speaking people  You will learn how to say things like veinte para un rapidito.
> 
> What do you call a guy that speaks two languages? bilingual
> What do you call a skank with no education that speaks one language?  Politicalchic
Click to expand...





Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!

How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????

There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.



OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.





I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just met you in debate and ripped you a new one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  If you believe that, delusional would be an insult to the meaning of that word.  You just got your fat ass handed to you and you don't stand a chance in Hell of recovering.  I'm sure the wannabe mutant ninja warrior though might try to back you up.
> 
> You're losing the fight.  You never met me in any debate, but if you think you can rip me a new one, PM me and I'll refer you to a site that has a real debate forum.  I'll cover *any amount of money you can wager *that you will come out second in a real debate with me.  I tried being nice.  That didn't work, so I'll put it this way:
> 
> This is not a debate forum.  How STUPID can you be!  Skanks like you making baseless allegations fail to impress me.  You wouldn't even have any relevancy if intelligent people learned as I do not to argue with idiots like you.  You would only drag them down to your level and beat them with experience.  OTOH, I guess you could consider a hand job, "_beating_" someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you believe that, blah blah blah...."
> 
> 
> Anyone who read my response to your drivel...mistakes in vocabulary, and in the constitutional rights of government, knows it.
> 
> 
> Face it, effortlessly, and deftly...I more than 'defeated'  you: I revealed what a fool you are.
> 
> 
> If you still have the fez and the tin cup, maybe you can get your old job with the organ grinder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got a high opinion of yourself, but I guess your posts are just your way of trying to make people think you got something going on.  I don't have a fez hat or tin cup, but it is more honorable than the life of prostitution that you are apparently involved in.  Rumor has it, if you had as many on you as you've had in you, you'd look like a penis porcupine.
> 
> That being said, you have not posted anything relative to this thread. I will say it:
> 
> Within a year you'll be living next door to a Spanish speaking people  You will learn how to say things like veinte para un rapidito.
> 
> What do you call a guy that speaks two languages? bilingual
> What do you call a skank with no education that speaks one language?  Politicalchic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!
> 
> How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????
> 
> There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.
Click to expand...


You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?

Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.

It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just met you in debate and ripped you a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  If you believe that, delusional would be an insult to the meaning of that word.  You just got your fat ass handed to you and you don't stand a chance in Hell of recovering.  I'm sure the wannabe mutant ninja warrior though might try to back you up.
> 
> You're losing the fight.  You never met me in any debate, but if you think you can rip me a new one, PM me and I'll refer you to a site that has a real debate forum.  I'll cover *any amount of money you can wager *that you will come out second in a real debate with me.  I tried being nice.  That didn't work, so I'll put it this way:
> 
> This is not a debate forum.  How STUPID can you be!  Skanks like you making baseless allegations fail to impress me.  You wouldn't even have any relevancy if intelligent people learned as I do not to argue with idiots like you.  You would only drag them down to your level and beat them with experience.  OTOH, I guess you could consider a hand job, "_beating_" someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you believe that, blah blah blah...."
> 
> 
> Anyone who read my response to your drivel...mistakes in vocabulary, and in the constitutional rights of government, knows it.
> 
> 
> Face it, effortlessly, and deftly...I more than 'defeated'  you: I revealed what a fool you are.
> 
> 
> If you still have the fez and the tin cup, maybe you can get your old job with the organ grinder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got a high opinion of yourself, but I guess your posts are just your way of trying to make people think you got something going on.  I don't have a fez hat or tin cup, but it is more honorable than the life of prostitution that you are apparently involved in.  Rumor has it, if you had as many on you as you've had in you, you'd look like a penis porcupine.
> 
> That being said, you have not posted anything relative to this thread. I will say it:
> 
> Within a year you'll be living next door to a Spanish speaking people  You will learn how to say things like veinte para un rapidito.
> 
> What do you call a guy that speaks two languages? bilingual
> What do you call a skank with no education that speaks one language?  Politicalchic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!
> 
> How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????
> 
> There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?
> 
> Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.
> 
> It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.
Click to expand...



I'm not 'resorting to personal attacks,' I like kicking you when you're down.

Think of me as 'karma.'

*


  Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*


*Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.....or is that the way your family brought you up?*
*

     So, P.T. Barnum sent a congratulatory note when you were born?


*


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  If you believe that, delusional would be an insult to the meaning of that word.  You just got your fat ass handed to you and you don't stand a chance in Hell of recovering.  I'm sure the wannabe mutant ninja warrior though might try to back you up.
> 
> You're losing the fight.  You never met me in any debate, but if you think you can rip me a new one, PM me and I'll refer you to a site that has a real debate forum.  I'll cover *any amount of money you can wager *that you will come out second in a real debate with me.  I tried being nice.  That didn't work, so I'll put it this way:
> 
> This is not a debate forum.  How STUPID can you be!  Skanks like you making baseless allegations fail to impress me.  You wouldn't even have any relevancy if intelligent people learned as I do not to argue with idiots like you.  You would only drag them down to your level and beat them with experience.  OTOH, I guess you could consider a hand job, "_beating_" someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you believe that, blah blah blah...."
> 
> 
> Anyone who read my response to your drivel...mistakes in vocabulary, and in the constitutional rights of government, knows it.
> 
> 
> Face it, effortlessly, and deftly...I more than 'defeated'  you: I revealed what a fool you are.
> 
> 
> If you still have the fez and the tin cup, maybe you can get your old job with the organ grinder....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got a high opinion of yourself, but I guess your posts are just your way of trying to make people think you got something going on.  I don't have a fez hat or tin cup, but it is more honorable than the life of prostitution that you are apparently involved in.  Rumor has it, if you had as many on you as you've had in you, you'd look like a penis porcupine.
> 
> That being said, you have not posted anything relative to this thread. I will say it:
> 
> Within a year you'll be living next door to a Spanish speaking people  You will learn how to say things like veinte para un rapidito.
> 
> What do you call a guy that speaks two languages? bilingual
> What do you call a skank with no education that speaks one language?  Politicalchic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!
> 
> How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????
> 
> There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?
> 
> Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.
> 
> It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 'resorting to personal attacks,' I like kicking you when you're down.
> 
> Think of me as 'karma.'
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*
> 
> 
> *Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.....or is that the way your family brought you up?
> 
> 
> So, P.T. Barnum sent a congratulatory note when you were born?
> 
> *
Click to expand...


LMFAO.  You're looking up at me.  I got your number.  You're so ugly you have to beat your feet to make them get in bed with you at night.  So, you stay here, raising Hell just to see if someone will come along and validate your idiotic stupidity.  

I'm living in your head rent free now.  

I'm sure that when your kind make things so bad that the government does away with anonymous posting, they will know who you really are and we will see you on the evening news.  They will arrest you for being a domestic terrorist and you can be some fat lady's b!+(h.

Now, that WILL be funny.


----------



## Unkotare

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds*
> 
> Federal arrests of non-citizens has increased exponentially over the past two decades, and account for the majority of all federal arrests, data released by the Justice Department revealed.
> 
> Non-citizens made up 64% of all federal arrests in 2018 despite making up 7% of the U.S. population, according to Justice Department data released Thursday and reviewed by the Daily Caller News Foundation. Between 1998 and 2018, federal arrests of non-citizens grew by 234%, while federal arrests of U.S. citizens climbed 10%.
> 
> While the numbers provide credence to President Donald Trump’s argument that illegal immigration results in increased crime, immigration experts also pointed out that migrant apprehensions make up a significant portion of current federal arrests.
> 
> “Experience has taught the immigration agencies and DOJ that this works to reduce recidivism — in other words, when illegal crossers face some more severe consequence than just being sent back home, they don’t keep doing it,” Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies told the Washington Examiner. 64% Of Federal Arrests Were Of Non-Citizens In 2018, DOJ Finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear banjo music while reading that stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot shit for a dumb fuck without a brain.
Click to expand...





Wuuut did you say, Cleetus?


----------



## Unkotare

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... None of those cowards would face me in public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another internet tough guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
Click to expand...





This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " If you believe that, blah blah blah...."
> 
> 
> Anyone who read my response to your drivel...mistakes in vocabulary, and in the constitutional rights of government, knows it.
> 
> 
> Face it, effortlessly, and deftly...I more than 'defeated'  you: I revealed what a fool you are.
> 
> 
> If you still have the fez and the tin cup, maybe you can get your old job with the organ grinder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a high opinion of yourself, but I guess your posts are just your way of trying to make people think you got something going on.  I don't have a fez hat or tin cup, but it is more honorable than the life of prostitution that you are apparently involved in.  Rumor has it, if you had as many on you as you've had in you, you'd look like a penis porcupine.
> 
> That being said, you have not posted anything relative to this thread. I will say it:
> 
> Within a year you'll be living next door to a Spanish speaking people  You will learn how to say things like veinte para un rapidito.
> 
> What do you call a guy that speaks two languages? bilingual
> What do you call a skank with no education that speaks one language?  Politicalchic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!
> 
> How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????
> 
> There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?
> 
> Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.
> 
> It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 'resorting to personal attacks,' I like kicking you when you're down.
> 
> Think of me as 'karma.'
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*
> 
> 
> *Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.....or is that the way your family brought you up?
> 
> 
> So, P.T. Barnum sent a congratulatory note when you were born?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  You're looking up at me.  I got your number.  You're so ugly you have to beat your feet to make them get in bed with you at night.  So, you stay here, raising Hell just to see if someone will come along and validate your idiotic stupidity.
> 
> I'm living in your head rent free now.
> 
> I'm sure that when your kind make things so bad that the government does away with anonymous posting, they will know who you really are and we will see you on the evening news.  They will arrest you for being a domestic terrorist and you can be some fat lady's b!+(h.
> 
> Now, that WILL be funny.
Click to expand...




So nice of your to include your vocation in the avi.....'porter.'

We call them janitors. Having had the misfortune of reading your posts, it is clear how you came to that....career.

So you've found your niche in life...


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material.  Are you so ignorant that you think that only the left has all the answers?  You should try to explain your positions.  Come up with some new words.  Explain what in the Hell you are peddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why bother alleging to be credible, when incredible is the best the right wing can do?
> 
> Our welfare clause is General not limited in any way.  We have a Commerce Clause.  We should not be losing money on border policy if we are alleging to subscribe to Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as credibility in the right wing, danielpalos.
> 
> In the left wing, credibility only means your commitment to socialism, communism and other failed philosophies.
> 
> BTW, please refer me to the Capitalism Clause in the Constitution.  I forgot where that one is.
Click to expand...

We have a Commerce Clause.


----------



## MaryL

danielpalos said:


> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.


There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material.  Are you so ignorant that you think that only the left has all the answers?  You should try to explain your positions.  Come up with some new words.  Explain what in the Hell you are peddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why bother alleging to be credible, when incredible is the best the right wing can do?
> 
> Our welfare clause is General not limited in any way.  We have a Commerce Clause.  We should not be losing money on border policy if we are alleging to subscribe to Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as credibility in the right wing, danielpalos.
> 
> In the left wing, credibility only means your commitment to socialism, communism and other failed philosophies.
> 
> BTW, please refer me to the Capitalism Clause in the Constitution.  I forgot where that one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.
Click to expand...



Think new material, dannyboy


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a high opinion of yourself, but I guess your posts are just your way of trying to make people think you got something going on.  I don't have a fez hat or tin cup, but it is more honorable than the life of prostitution that you are apparently involved in.  Rumor has it, if you had as many on you as you've had in you, you'd look like a penis porcupine.
> 
> That being said, you have not posted anything relative to this thread. I will say it:
> 
> Within a year you'll be living next door to a Spanish speaking people  You will learn how to say things like veinte para un rapidito.
> 
> What do you call a guy that speaks two languages? bilingual
> What do you call a skank with no education that speaks one language?  Politicalchic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!
> 
> How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????
> 
> There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?
> 
> Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.
> 
> It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 'resorting to personal attacks,' I like kicking you when you're down.
> 
> Think of me as 'karma.'
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*
> 
> 
> *Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.....or is that the way your family brought you up?
> 
> 
> So, P.T. Barnum sent a congratulatory note when you were born?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  You're looking up at me.  I got your number.  You're so ugly you have to beat your feet to make them get in bed with you at night.  So, you stay here, raising Hell just to see if someone will come along and validate your idiotic stupidity.
> 
> I'm living in your head rent free now.
> 
> I'm sure that when your kind make things so bad that the government does away with anonymous posting, they will know who you really are and we will see you on the evening news.  They will arrest you for being a domestic terrorist and you can be some fat lady's b!+(h.
> 
> Now, that WILL be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of your to include your vocation in the avi.....'porter.'
> 
> We call them janitors. Having had the misfortune of reading your posts, it is clear how you came to that....career.
> 
> So you've found your niche in life...
Click to expand...


You have to manufacture insults?  You aren't any good at this.  Like I said, when you get your ass kicked by a "_janitor_" that you even bother to acknowledge, you are hard pressed for any kind of credibility.

Let me get this straight:  You are wasting your time with a janitor, trying to prove your mental superiority.  Who are you trying to convince?  Me or YOU?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... None of those cowards would face me in public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another internet tough guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
Click to expand...


I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand:
> 
> 1)  These arrests do not differentiate between those who entered the United States via proper channels and those who committed the federal civil *misdemeanor* of  Improper Entry
> 
> 2)  Most of these arrests are for* misdemeanors
> *
> 3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.
> 
> Honestly, I'm trying to understand your point here.  All these federal laws that purport to keep foreigners from entering the United States have no basis in fact in an original interpretation of the Constitution.
> 
> The 14th Amendment was illegally ratified and that gave you so many Hispanic citizens that now you're pissing in the wind *UNLESS* you mount a war of civil disobedience and declare the 14th Amendment null and void.  Of course, that will mean no more Hispanic, Black, Muslim, or other non-whites will qualify for citizenship.
> 
> Congress cannot, constitutionally speaking, tell the states who they can and cannot allow in.  That makes your *misdemeanor *Improper Entry statute have as much weight as the pot laws in the United States.  People simply don't obey unconstitutional laws.
> 
> Perhaps you'd fare better to explain your objectives and what you think America should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Let us extrapolate that which you seem to not understand"
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Let's *elucidate*, and expose your stupidity and bias.
> 
> Extrapolate is the wrong word..."extend the application of (a method or conclusion, especially one based on statistics) to an unknown situation by assuming that existing trends will continue or similar methods will be applicable.
> "the results cannot be *extrapolated to* other patient groups"
> 
> There is no 'unknown situation' here, as you were unable to deny the very headline of the article I quoted.
> 
> You appear to be on of those uneducated who throw in words they cannot define to appear more educated than you are.
> 
> You're a government school grad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This would be the correct term to use: spin.
> *Spin…altering the truth without altering the facts.*
> 
> A lie which has somehow been legitimized by an uneducated public. See*newspeak*, *doublespeak*
> 
> Public relations term, referring to slightly altering facts to portray a desired version of a story.
> 
> Your post is an attempt to spin the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Every individual who sneaks across our border is a criminal.
> As is every Democrat who aids, abets, and supports said illegality.
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "3) Congress still has NO *constitutional authority* to tell the states who they can and cannot allow in."
> Oh....so you feel the need to self-identify as a lying low-life Liberal?
> Not necessary.
> 
> "Throughout the history of the United States the Supreme Court has upheld all manner of federal statutes regulating immigration. By contrast, *Supreme Court decisions preclude states from passing legislation that directly impinges on this area of federal dominion.* The Supreme Court’s basis for action is clear when the area regulated is naturalization. Article 1, § 8, clause 4, of the United States Constitution specifically grants Congress the power to establish a "uniform Rule of Naturalization." By expressly allocating this power to Congress, the Constitution prevents the confusion that would result if individual states could bestow citizenship. The Constitution does not, however, explicitly provide that the power to deny admission or remove non-citizens rests with the federal government as opposed to state governments. Hence, in the early immigration cases the Supreme Court faced the problem of identifying the source of the federal government's exclusive and plenary power over immigration. Later cases found the plenary power to be an inherent sovereign power."
> Chapter 2:  The source and scope of the federal power to regulate immigration and naturalization
> 
> 
> 5. BTW....why do disgusting Leftist scum like you hate America??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftist scum?  Hate America?
> 
> Let me see:
> 
> *  I have manned the border in a  civilian border patrol unit, traveling close to 2000 miles on my own dime, not being paid, and living on my own money while being there
> 
> *  I have had to fight for my life in two federal cases (one involving the so - called "_Patriot Act_"
> 
> * It was me that financed the meetings of the Georgia Patriot Network for over 15 years.  I paid for the meeting hall that was used twice monthly (not counting special occasions) and supplied the equipment like speaker systems, audio equipment, etc.
> 
> From those meetings came such efforts as a major bill that would have repealed the 16th Amendment and gotten rid of the so - called income tax
> 
> *  I've been shot at and missed, shot at and hit, beaten, jailed, lied to, lied about, stalked, had employers harassed for hiring me, maligned in the press, misquoted and misrepresented in the media.
> 
> * I co founded the Militia of Georgia and was elected to 5 consecutive terms by the citizens in Georgia to be the Commanding Officer
> 
> *  I ghost wrote articles for the late Lt. Col. Gordon (Jack) Mohr (U.S. Army retired) and he was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict.  He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death, only to escape and go back to active duty.  He also wrote manuals for the Army on brainwashing techniques.  He was a founding member of the Militia of Georgia
> 
> * I am one of the original graduates of the S.P.I.K.E. program initiated by Lt. Col. James "Bo" Gritz, a former Green Beret and CIA operative.  The organization I belong to is probably the only one left in the United States still teaching the program.
> 
> *  My hometown newspaper, which got bought out by the Atlanta Constitution and then bankrupted, once had an editorial that said I was the most quoted man in the state of Georgia.  Most people were spouting my observations without knowing where they come from
> 
> *  My current job is a ministry where we focus on trying to get white males that have been disenfranchised (locked out of the system) back on their feet, working a job and producing for society.  Lots of people might think that's "racist," but blacks have the NAACP; there are women shelters, and churches that cater to women and children, but no organization that understands the unique challenges of white males that took a wrong turn in life.
> 
> In addition, I went to school and studied law; I went back to school a couple of years ago and last finished my studies in theology (making that TWO Bible colleges I've graduated from in my life.)  I've worked as a lobbyist and worked in immigration law for SIX years so that I would have the requisite knowledge to speak out from an informed point of view.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?  Let me guess.  You followed a bunch of dumb asses that started this immigration fight wherein political propaganda prostitutes raided the civilian militias and constitutionalist groups to offer America *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "_solutions_" to the immigration debacle.  Let me guess a bit further:
> 
> You're probably so uneducated that you cannot realize that I know America has a problem with foreigners, but *disagree* with the solutions.  Most likely, you fail to understand that the left has flipped the right.  Now, both sides are headed to the same destination via different routes.  You're probably too blind to see that the strategies you followed led to younger people getting involved in threatening language and acts that resulted in a couple of mass shootings.  That is going to cost us our gun Rights, but you'd give up anything now to have a brown free America.  Am I close?
> 
> You probably don't realize that the genesis of the organizations that pioneered your talking points began with murderers, terrorists, neo-nazis, and extremists that turned the majority of Americans against the right.  So, what we don't see are constitutionalists.  The anti-immigrants today are only putting *Socialist, National Socialist, and Communist* "solutions" on the table and have declared war against anyone that dares to question your fragile theories about immigration.
> 
> I can tell you this:  Your leadership  (i.e. the people whose talking points you spew)  has *never *had the courage to meet me in public and debate their differences with me.  Oh, they'd attend meetings; we had an open mic both before and after each meeting.  None of those cowards would face me in public, but get on these discussion boards and call me names a couple of hours after the meetings.  You represent a group of people who have been *convicted* of murder, incest, having sex with minors (including relatives), supporting Neo- Nazi organizations, and proposing "_solutions_" to take away every God given, natural,* unalienable*, absolute, inherent and irrevocable Right you ever had on the false premise they are going to make America brown free.  And you want to call me scum?
> 
> You want laws enforced that were put into place by Democrats and designed specifically to dilute the white vote... and you call me scum?  Really?  Your sources publish what they know, for a fact, is an absolute LIE.  Your claims were that 75 percent of undocumented foreigners use stolen Socialist Surveillance Numbers ...ooops "_Social Security Numbers_" to get a job.  You are a liar and every member on Capitol Hill *knows* you're lying so it destroys much of your credibility and that of people / organizations like you.  Many foreigners get an _Individual Taxpayer Identification Number _and pay the freaking income tax - which is based upon an illegally ratified Amendment that was taken from a plank out of the *Communist Manifesto*.  So you're lying and supporting a plank out of the Communist Manifesto???  What does that make you?
> 
> America is being flooded with people from the third world, but your strategies and your policies - along with your inability to discuss this civilly *absolutely guarantee* that your side will *FAIL*.  So, I ask you one last time, what does that make you?  My problem with people like you is that you are selling out our Rights and not getting anything in return.  What kind of freaking strategy is that???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else hear banjo music while reading that stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk a lot shit for a dumb fuck without a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuut did you say, Cleetus?
Click to expand...



As I was saying Pee Wee Herman, play with your own pecker and leave mine alone.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

MaryL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
Click to expand...


I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.

The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.

If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.


----------



## MaryL

Porter Rockwell said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
Click to expand...

I find that rather odd response , as  the state I live in states (sure that applies across the board) gave sanctuary status to illegal aliens without  valid and legal  voter input prior, never asked us what we wanted.  They never informed US THEY wanted Illegal alien labor.  They forced the issue. We love immigrants. We don't like illegals or their exploiters. There is no illegal human? Semantics.


----------



## Unkotare

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... None of those cowards would face me in public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another internet tough guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
Click to expand...





No means no, weirdo.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... None of those cowards would face me in public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another internet tough guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, weirdo.
Click to expand...

Mmm, I have to rethink Unokatre. The Weeaboo boy, He doesn't like bad grammar, he says that's BAD. But people that violate immigration  law, he's defending till dooms day. Funny that, a white boy with a guilt complex a light year long in Cali...need I say more?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!
> 
> How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????
> 
> There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?
> 
> Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.
> 
> It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 'resorting to personal attacks,' I like kicking you when you're down.
> 
> Think of me as 'karma.'
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*
> 
> 
> *Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.....or is that the way your family brought you up?
> 
> 
> So, P.T. Barnum sent a congratulatory note when you were born?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  You're looking up at me.  I got your number.  You're so ugly you have to beat your feet to make them get in bed with you at night.  So, you stay here, raising Hell just to see if someone will come along and validate your idiotic stupidity.
> 
> I'm living in your head rent free now.
> 
> I'm sure that when your kind make things so bad that the government does away with anonymous posting, they will know who you really are and we will see you on the evening news.  They will arrest you for being a domestic terrorist and you can be some fat lady's b!+(h.
> 
> Now, that WILL be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of your to include your vocation in the avi.....'porter.'
> 
> We call them janitors. Having had the misfortune of reading your posts, it is clear how you came to that....career.
> 
> So you've found your niche in life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to manufacture insults?  You aren't any good at this.  Like I said, when you get your ass kicked by a "_janitor_" that you even bother to acknowledge, you are hard pressed for any kind of credibility.
> 
> Let me get this straight:  You are wasting your time with a janitor, trying to prove your mental superiority.  Who are you trying to convince?  Me or YOU?
Click to expand...



I'm good enough to have put you in your place three times, now.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> ... He doesn't like bad grammar, he says that's BAD. But people that [sic] violate immigration  law, he's defending [sic] till dooms day....




"people _who_"


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> ... Funny that, a white boy with a guilt complex a light year long in Cali...need I say more?




"Guilt"?

"Cali"?


Did you miss a dose today, dearie?


----------



## MaryL

My grammar may be bad. But these illegals have no excuse.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

MaryL said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find that rather odd response , as  the state I live in states (sure that applies across the board) gave sanctuary status to illegal aliens without  valid and legal  voter input prior, never asked us what we wanted.  They never informed US THEY wanted Illegal alien labor.  They forced the issue. We love immigrants. We don't like illegals or their exploiters. There is no illegal human? Semantics.
Click to expand...



There are no semantics involved.  The 14th Amendment guarantees to all _persons_, the* right* to liberty.  Is a foreigner a person?  Did anyone take a vote on YOUR liberty?  Liberty does not require a popularity contest or a vote.  Citizenship does.

If an unconstitutional law has no basis for existing it is not law - or so says the United States Supreme Court.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... None of those cowards would face me in public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another internet tough guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, weirdo.
Click to expand...



Didn't your mommy give you any attention?  I realize girls aren't your type, but focus on Politicalchic.  She needs someone to make her feel important.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another internet tough guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I have to rethink Unokatre. The Weeaboo boy, He doesn't like bad grammar, he says that's BAD. But people that violate immigration  law, he's defending till dooms day. Funny that, a white boy with a guilt complex a light year long in Cali...need I say more?
Click to expand...


Unkotare says I'm a hick from the sticks, so bad grammar is not a problem.  What* IS* a problem is that neither the Democrats or the Republicans support the "_Rule of Law._"  And you bitch about chaos.

Donald Trump has NO authority on the border, enforcing domestic policies.  If the state feels that foreigners are posing a "_legal_" problem, it is the governor you want to hold accountable.  Trump is prohibited, by law, from getting involved with so - called "_illegal aliens_."

If the foreigners are posing a National Security threat, the proper avenue is to have Trump seek a Declaration of War and then use the might of the military to resolve the issue.  So, what's your objection to that?  If it don't work out, Trump loses the next election?  No guts, no glory.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?
> 
> Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.
> 
> It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 'resorting to personal attacks,' I like kicking you when you're down.
> 
> Think of me as 'karma.'
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*
> 
> 
> *Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.....or is that the way your family brought you up?
> 
> 
> So, P.T. Barnum sent a congratulatory note when you were born?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  You're looking up at me.  I got your number.  You're so ugly you have to beat your feet to make them get in bed with you at night.  So, you stay here, raising Hell just to see if someone will come along and validate your idiotic stupidity.
> 
> I'm living in your head rent free now.
> 
> I'm sure that when your kind make things so bad that the government does away with anonymous posting, they will know who you really are and we will see you on the evening news.  They will arrest you for being a domestic terrorist and you can be some fat lady's b!+(h.
> 
> Now, that WILL be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of your to include your vocation in the avi.....'porter.'
> 
> We call them janitors. Having had the misfortune of reading your posts, it is clear how you came to that....career.
> 
> So you've found your niche in life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to manufacture insults?  You aren't any good at this.  Like I said, when you get your ass kicked by a "_janitor_" that you even bother to acknowledge, you are hard pressed for any kind of credibility.
> 
> Let me get this straight:  You are wasting your time with a janitor, trying to prove your mental superiority.  Who are you trying to convince?  Me or YOU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good enough to have put you in your place three times, now.
Click to expand...


Your illiterate ravings only put YOU in *YOUR* place -  a demonstration as to why you should sue your brains for non-support.


----------



## MaryL

Porter Rockwell said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I have to rethink Unokatre. The Weeaboo boy, He doesn't like bad grammar, he says that's BAD. But people that violate immigration  law, he's defending till dooms day. Funny that, a white boy with a guilt complex a light year long in Cali...need I say more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare says I'm a hick from the sticks, so bad grammar is not a problem.  What* IS* a problem is that neither the Democrats or the Republicans support the "_Rule of Law._"  And you bitch about chaos.
> 
> Donald Trump has NO authority on the border, enforcing domestic policies.  If the state feels that foreigners are posing a "_legal_" problem, it is the governor you want to hold accountable.  Trump is prohibited, by law, from getting involved with so - called "_illegal aliens_."
> 
> If the foreigners are posing a National Security threat, the proper avenue is to have Trump seek a Declaration of War and then use the might of the military to resolve the issue.  So, what's your objection to that?  If it don't work out, Trump loses the next election?  No guts, no glory.
Click to expand...

I like Mexicans just like I say, Italians Or any other group for that matter. Like our Italian or Jewish forefathers. Umm, they managed to immigrate legally  and so on  and so forth. They didn't get amnesty OR sanctuary either. What  makes Mexicans  so special then?


----------



## MaryL

Porter Rockwell said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.  I'm available in person.  I can be very accommodating.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I have to rethink Unokatre. The Weeaboo boy, He doesn't like bad grammar, he says that's BAD. But people that violate immigration  law, he's defending till dooms day. Funny that, a white boy with a guilt complex a light year long in Cali...need I say more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare says I'm a hick from the sticks, so bad grammar is not a problem.  What* IS* a problem is that neither the Democrats or the Republicans support the "_Rule of Law._"  And you bitch about chaos.
> 
> Donald Trump has NO authority on the border, enforcing domestic policies.  If the state feels that foreigners are posing a "_legal_" problem, it is the governor you want to hold accountable.  Trump is prohibited, by law, from getting involved with so - called "_illegal aliens_."
> 
> If the foreigners are posing a National Security threat, the proper avenue is to have Trump seek a Declaration of War and then use the might of the military to resolve the issue.  So, what's your objection to that?  If it don't work out, Trump loses the next election?  No guts, no glory.
Click to expand...

I see Mexicans taking jobs from Americans.  But being that these are poor trash, its ok.  Entire industries are now  gone, but that's  OK because they are trash. This is the entire vibe from Unakatre. Poor Americans camping in the streets, they are idiots with poor grammar. But we HAVE to help poor Mexican illegal immigrants,because of some bullshit or other,  though. Says the rich white boy that lives in a gated  never never land.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

MaryL said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I have to rethink Unokatre. The Weeaboo boy, He doesn't like bad grammar, he says that's BAD. But people that violate immigration  law, he's defending till dooms day. Funny that, a white boy with a guilt complex a light year long in Cali...need I say more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare says I'm a hick from the sticks, so bad grammar is not a problem.  What* IS* a problem is that neither the Democrats or the Republicans support the "_Rule of Law._"  And you bitch about chaos.
> 
> Donald Trump has NO authority on the border, enforcing domestic policies.  If the state feels that foreigners are posing a "_legal_" problem, it is the governor you want to hold accountable.  Trump is prohibited, by law, from getting involved with so - called "_illegal aliens_."
> 
> If the foreigners are posing a National Security threat, the proper avenue is to have Trump seek a Declaration of War and then use the might of the military to resolve the issue.  So, what's your objection to that?  If it don't work out, Trump loses the next election?  No guts, no glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Mexicans just like I say, Italians Or any other group for that matter. Like our Italian or Jewish forefathers. Umm, they managed to immigrate legally  and so on  and so forth. They didn't get amnesty OR sanctuary either. What  makes Mexicans  so special then?
Click to expand...



There is nothing special about them.  It's just that since the immigration laws were passed, technology has changed.  the population has doubled.  The needs of business and industry have changed.

Instead of visas being used to regulate the flow of workers, the laws are being enforced in a manner of locking foreigners out in times when they are needed.  We have added to the confusion by propping up the 14th Amendment which allowed all those born here whose parents are undocumented to become citizens.  Now, at the end of the day, the United States Supreme Court will not uncitizen those people and the high Court will determine that separation of families based upon the violation of Improper Entry (a federal civil misdemeanor) is a violation of the 8th Amendment.

You need to put some time into focusing on that reality.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

MaryL said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This here ain’t the Deeliverance datin’ site, Cleetus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you before, no you cannot polish my knob.  Go the Hell away and get into a real conversation.  OR are my sources right?  Are you the owner of this site?  If you dodge the question, the rumors are self evident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No means no, weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm, I have to rethink Unokatre. The Weeaboo boy, He doesn't like bad grammar, he says that's BAD. But people that violate immigration  law, he's defending till dooms day. Funny that, a white boy with a guilt complex a light year long in Cali...need I say more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare says I'm a hick from the sticks, so bad grammar is not a problem.  What* IS* a problem is that neither the Democrats or the Republicans support the "_Rule of Law._"  And you bitch about chaos.
> 
> Donald Trump has NO authority on the border, enforcing domestic policies.  If the state feels that foreigners are posing a "_legal_" problem, it is the governor you want to hold accountable.  Trump is prohibited, by law, from getting involved with so - called "_illegal aliens_."
> 
> If the foreigners are posing a National Security threat, the proper avenue is to have Trump seek a Declaration of War and then use the might of the military to resolve the issue.  So, what's your objection to that?  If it don't work out, Trump loses the next election?  No guts, no glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see Mexicans taking jobs from Americans.  But being that these are poor trash, its ok.  Entire industries are now  gone, but that's  OK because they are trash. This is the entire vibe from Unakatre. Poor Americans camping in the streets, they are idiots with poor grammar. But we HAVE to help poor Mexican illegal immigrants,because of some bullshit or other,  though. Says the rich white boy that lives in a gated  never never land.
Click to expand...


When I offer jobs, the door is open to Americans - our intent is to help those who are locked out of the job market to get a second chance.  But, when the material shows up and the Americans don't show up for work, we are forced to run down to places where day laborers show up for gigs and hire them.

I stay pissed off because Americans WON'T apply for the gigs - that sometimes work into full time jobs.  Work with me for two weeks and you will be swearing at the worthless ass whites in this part of the country that won't take a job.  They choose to live in tents in the woods.


----------



## MaryL

Lets go back to the early 80's. I know plenty of Europeans that  emigrated  legally. So I am not feeling the pain of illegal aliens from Mexico.  Mexicans aren't better than anyone else. But they work cheap...and are so adorably exploitable... is that all they are about?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

MaryL said:


> Lets go back to the early 80's. I know plenty of Europeans that  emigrated  legally. So I am not feeling the pain of illegal aliens from Mexico.  Mexicans aren't better than anyone else. But they work cheap...and are so adorably exploitable... is that all they are about?



I pay more than anybody in my area compared to competitors.  The Hispanics get the same money.   Then again, I'm nonprofit.

Had Trump wanted to keep the foreigners out, instead of instant tax breaks on business he would have given* tax breaks* to corporations that:

1)  Hire an all American staff

2)  Taken people off welfare, unemployment and disability

3)  Brought jobs back to the United States

4)  Have a *starting *pay wage scale a percentage (TBD) greater than poverty level

Four major tax breaks with BIG tax savings

If corporations want to hire foreigners, they will get no automatic tax breaks.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> .... Says the rich white boy that lives in a gated  never never land.





Who exactly would that be?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> .....and why?
> 
> 
> “In all, nearly 60 percent of immigrants—legal and illegal—are *on government assistance*, compared with 39 percent of native households. Why would any country voluntarily bring in people who have to be supported by the taxpayer?”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Here's the answer: *the reason that the Democrats/Liberals encourage illegal immigration is for one reason and one reason only: illegals vote for the Democrats.*
> 
> There is no other benefit to this nation.
> None.
> * Illegals keep wages low, and unemployment of Americans high; it costs billions in welfare services and police costs high.*
> It is only through the actions of Democrats and illegal aliens that the Left is able to claim a popular vote victory in the last election.
> After all, *Obama told illegal aliens to get out and vote.*
> 
> 
> 2. Continuing on the theme, one of education for the deluded Democrat voters....
> 
> “The New York State Department of Corrections has collected information about the top ten nationalities in its prisons for years—.... *Foreign inmates were 70 percent more likely to have committed a violent crime than American criminals.* They were also* twice as likely to have committed a class A felony, such as aggravated murder, kidnapping, and terrorism."*
> Data here: http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2008/Impact_of_Foreign-Born_Inmates_2008.pdf
> 
> But....what the heck.....they vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  In 2010, the top ten countries of the foreign-born inmates in NY were:
> 
> Dominican Republic: 1,314
> 
> Jamaica: 849
> 
> Mexico: 523
> 
> Guyana: 289
> 
> El Salvador: 245
> 
> Cuba: 242
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago: 237
> 
> Haiti: 201
> 
> Ecuador: 189
> 
> Colombia: 168
> 
> 
> BTW....between 1985 and 1999, the native-born in the prison population increased 99%.
> During that time, the foreign-born in the prison population increased 251%.
> http://www.doccs.ny.gov/Research/Reports/2010/ForeignBorn_IRP_Report_2009.pdf
> 
> Gee.....it's almost as if they were invited in......
> 
> 
> 4.  Of course this is not the slant one gets from the house organ of the Democrat Party, the NYTimes.
> 
> "Most readers are agog at the number of Dominicans in New York prisons, having spent years reading New York Times articles about Dominicans’ “entrepreneurial zeal,”21 and “traditional immigrant virtues.” Even in an article about the Dominicans’ domination of the crack cocaine business, the Times praised their “savvy,” which had allowed them to become “highly successful” drug dealers, then hailed their drug-infested neighborhoods as the “embodiment of the American Dream—a vibrant, energetic urban melting pot.”
> ― *Ann Coulter*, *¡Adios, America!: The Left's Plan to Turn Our Country into a Third World Hellhole*
> 
> 
> Hence, the importance of re-education camps for Liberal simpletons: balance the truth about what Democrat policies have done, and who they have invited to a neighborhood near you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an answer.....I'll get to it.


*I would like to place an order for a Mexican female about 5 2 110 lbs in good health for house keeping and misc duties....Pay *
*$3.00 per hour.   I will rent her out as needed. LOL This is what the Democrats want.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

RodISHI said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If NYT actually reported instead of trying to proselytize with the Vatican agenda they could be a credible source.
> 
> For instance this article about El Salvador gives some insight to why some people just want out of there. Killers on a Shoestring: Inside the Gangs of El Salvador
> 
> This word press article gives us a better clue about why females are not safe in these high crime South American areas. If a police officers wife isn't safe who is? Aiding Central America's "Women on the Run" - Worldpress.org
> South American has nickle and dime extortionist along with the drug trafficking issues.
> Now if we go back to prison gangs we can see some of the roots of the gang culture that has grown like weeds on American soil. Bleeding hearts would consider it too cruel to isolate anyone associated with a prison gang inside these prisons.
> blood in blood out full movie - YouTube
> 
> And;
Click to expand...

*I was shocked to learn that we did not have enough stupid, poorly uneducated perverted people that we have to import the now.*


----------



## RodISHI

Dan Stubbs said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until we get our freaking $20 trillion dollar debt under control I say we only let in millionaires.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but the owner of the Mexican paper, the NYTimes, Carlos Slim, wouldn't be my first choice.
> We have lots of home-grown Liberal millionaires already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If NYT actually reported instead of trying to proselytize with the Vatican agenda they could be a credible source.
> 
> For instance this article about El Salvador gives some insight to why some people just want out of there. Killers on a Shoestring: Inside the Gangs of El Salvador
> 
> This word press article gives us a better clue about why females are not safe in these high crime South American areas. If a police officers wife isn't safe who is? Aiding Central America's "Women on the Run" - Worldpress.org
> South American has nickle and dime extortionist along with the drug trafficking issues.
> Now if we go back to prison gangs we can see some of the roots of the gang culture that has grown like weeds on American soil. Bleeding hearts would consider it too cruel to isolate anyone associated with a prison gang inside these prisons.
> blood in blood out full movie - YouTube
> 
> And;
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I was shocked to learn that we did not have enough stupid, poorly uneducated perverted people that we have to import the now.*
Click to expand...

There is a lot of information out there in real event videos and documentaries if one takes the time to seek them out. Google and youtube has keep a lot of these things off and out of the limelight. It seems to me that Cons today are much crueler than ones I have met from the earlier years. Maybe its just that they are more of the vicious ones?


----------



## danielpalos

MaryL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
Click to expand...

There is no express Immigration clause for a reason.  Our Founding Fathers expressed an establishment for Naturalization whenever the right wing has nothing but bigotry over anything well reasoned, for the common defense.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material.  Are you so ignorant that you think that only the left has all the answers?  You should try to explain your positions.  Come up with some new words.  Explain what in the Hell you are peddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why bother alleging to be credible, when incredible is the best the right wing can do?
> 
> Our welfare clause is General not limited in any way.  We have a Commerce Clause.  We should not be losing money on border policy if we are alleging to subscribe to Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as credibility in the right wing, danielpalos.
> 
> In the left wing, credibility only means your commitment to socialism, communism and other failed philosophies.
> 
> BTW, please refer me to the Capitalism Clause in the Constitution.  I forgot where that one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think new material, dannyboy
Click to expand...

Our Constitution is express not implied every time we need to quibble in more serious venues.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you back.....I've already given you a remedial education in vocabulary and constitutional  law!!!
> 
> How darn needy can you beeeeeeeee???????
> 
> There's no need to sugar coat it: I'm so far above you that even posting to me should leave you with oxygen deprivation.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...OK....my first language is not English, I'm an Ivy League grad, and one of us has the word valedictorian in their resume, and the other is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give you a going-away present ... but you have to do your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the most delusional idiot on this board.  Are you resorting to personal attacks now because your  position got that badly slaughtered before your millions of USM fans?
> 
> Getting poison ivy all over your ass for screwing someone in the weeds for a high school diploma is not exactly an Ivy League grad and being the valedictorian of a class of ONE was not that great of a feat.
> 
> It's a stupid bitch that rattles my cage and ask if I'm needy.  You rattled my cage; I didn't fuck with you.  Is there something you want now other than my attention?  This mickey mouse conversation with your illiterate yet narcissistic ravings is boring me to death.  You almost make danielpalos look intelligent.  Now that is amazing!  Few here can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 'resorting to personal attacks,' I like kicking you when you're down.
> 
> Think of me as 'karma.'
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*
> 
> 
> *Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to vulgarity.....or is that the way your family brought you up?
> 
> 
> So, P.T. Barnum sent a congratulatory note when you were born?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  You're looking up at me.  I got your number.  You're so ugly you have to beat your feet to make them get in bed with you at night.  So, you stay here, raising Hell just to see if someone will come along and validate your idiotic stupidity.
> 
> I'm living in your head rent free now.
> 
> I'm sure that when your kind make things so bad that the government does away with anonymous posting, they will know who you really are and we will see you on the evening news.  They will arrest you for being a domestic terrorist and you can be some fat lady's b!+(h.
> 
> Now, that WILL be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of your to include your vocation in the avi.....'porter.'
> 
> We call them janitors. Having had the misfortune of reading your posts, it is clear how you came to that....career.
> 
> So you've found your niche in life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to manufacture insults?  You aren't any good at this.  Like I said, when you get your ass kicked by a "_janitor_" that you even bother to acknowledge, you are hard pressed for any kind of credibility.
> 
> Let me get this straight:  You are wasting your time with a janitor, trying to prove your mental superiority.  Who are you trying to convince?  Me or YOU?
Click to expand...

...i usually just volunteer to give women a full body massage with Happy ending, no questions asked.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
Click to expand...

States have no basis to care whether someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.


----------



## watchingfromafar

Trump needs to visit the Statue of Liberty

*STATUE OF LIBERTY *
_ “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_

"The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States and is recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.(just after the civil war)   It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.







-


----------



## danielpalos

we should be upgrading Ellis Island and as much surrounding infrastructure as we can.  port cities could also be a priority.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material.  Are you so ignorant that you think that only the left has all the answers?  You should try to explain your positions.  Come up with some new words.  Explain what in the Hell you are peddling.
> 
> 
> 
> why bother alleging to be credible, when incredible is the best the right wing can do?
> 
> Our welfare clause is General not limited in any way.  We have a Commerce Clause.  We should not be losing money on border policy if we are alleging to subscribe to Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as credibility in the right wing, danielpalos.
> 
> In the left wing, credibility only means your commitment to socialism, communism and other failed philosophies.
> 
> BTW, please refer me to the Capitalism Clause in the Constitution.  I forgot where that one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think new material, dannyboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution is express not implied every time we need to quibble in more serious venues.
Click to expand...


Don't you know anybody that can help you come up with some new material?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States have no basis to care whether someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.
Click to expand...


Was that a hiccup?  

That part of the Constitution outlawed the importation of slaves after 1808.  The Constitution gave the slavers a full decade to get the memo, find another line of work, and cycle out of hauling people.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why bother alleging to be credible, when incredible is the best the right wing can do?
> 
> Our welfare clause is General not limited in any way.  We have a Commerce Clause.  We should not be losing money on border policy if we are alleging to subscribe to Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as credibility in the right wing, danielpalos.
> 
> In the left wing, credibility only means your commitment to socialism, communism and other failed philosophies.
> 
> BTW, please refer me to the Capitalism Clause in the Constitution.  I forgot where that one is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think new material, dannyboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution is express not implied every time we need to quibble in more serious venues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know anybody that can help you come up with some new material?
Click to expand...

You are the one who needs a superior argument.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States have no basis to care whether someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that a hiccup?
> 
> That part of the Constitution outlawed the importation of slaves after 1808.  The Constitution gave the slavers a full decade to get the memo, find another line of work, and cycle out of hauling people.
Click to expand...

It is about entry into the Union, after 1808.  States have no jurisdiction.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as credibility in the right wing, danielpalos.
> 
> In the left wing, credibility only means your commitment to socialism, communism and other failed philosophies.
> 
> BTW, please refer me to the Capitalism Clause in the Constitution.  I forgot where that one is.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think new material, dannyboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution is express not implied every time we need to quibble in more serious venues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know anybody that can help you come up with some new material?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who needs a superior argument.
Click to expand...


Any argument beats a non-responsive argument which most people on this board agree that's *all* you make.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry is all the right wing has.
> 
> We should have no illegals or illegal underclass with a naturalization clause.  And, tourism if the first, second, or third largest employer in twenty-nine States.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States have no basis to care whether someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that a hiccup?
> 
> That part of the Constitution outlawed the importation of slaves after 1808.  The Constitution gave the slavers a full decade to get the memo, find another line of work, and cycle out of hauling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about entry into the Union, after 1808.  States have no jurisdiction.
Click to expand...


Of course they do.  The governor of any state has the sole discretion to call out the National Guard to protect the safety of a state.


----------



## MaryL

watchingfromafar said:


> Trump needs to visit the Statue of Liberty
> 
> *STATUE OF LIBERTY *
> _ “Give me your tired, your poor/Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free/The wretched refuse of your teeming shore/Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me/I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”_
> 
> "The Statue of Liberty Enlightening the World" was a gift of friendship from the people of France to the United States and is recognized as a universal symbol of freedom and democracy. The Statue of Liberty was dedicated on October 28, 1886.(just after the civil war)   It was designated as a National Monument in 1924.  Employees of the National Park Service have been caring for the colossal copper statue since 1933.
> 
> -


E. Lazarus' poem never said anything about; " Give us your criminals, your diseases, those products of overpopulation you can't deal with and then let them displace our own underclass and then exploit them cynically because they are cheap laborers" stuff. Nope, not in that poem. It isn't artistic or flattering. But that's what we are getting.


----------



## MaryL

Stratford57 said:


> View attachment 115358


And lets go to the deepest darkest regions: Lets go to the next realm: Umm: Sanctuary cities, was that ever on a ballot? No. Because this is a democracy ...Ok, it's a democratic republic. Was it ever say, on a  referendum? No.  Did our noble leaders actually ask us if we want  making Mexican illegal aliens  out of bounds for INS? Despite the fact it negatively impacts on middle or lower class American workers? No.  So how is this even an issue?


----------



## Porter Rockwell

MaryL said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115358
> 
> 
> 
> And lets go to the deepest darkest regions: Lets go to the next realm: Umm: Sanctuary cities, was that ever on a ballot? No. Because this is a democracy ...Ok, it's a democratic republic. Was it ever say, on a  referendum? No.  Did our noble leaders actually ask us if we want  making Mexican illegal aliens  out of bounds for INS? Despite the fact it negatively impacts on middle or lower class American workers? No.  So how is this even an issue?
Click to expand...


1)  The Constitution guarantees to all states in this union a "_Republican Form of Government_"  (Article 4  Section 4 of the United States Constitution)

2)  It was the right wing, anti-immigrant lobby that protected Sanctuary Cities.  Let me explain it to you:

Back in the 1990s various Sheriff's across the country didn't want to enforce the Brady Bill and do background checks.  They reasoned that they were elected by local and state citizens and could not be forced to enforce federal laws.  Doing the federal government's work would cost manpower and taxes that states and local governments didn't have.  We have state and federal laws for a reason. 

The United States Supreme Court rolled all the cases into one case it ended up on the docket for the United States Supreme Court to rule on.  Here is what they said:

 "_The Government had argued that the anti-commandeering doctrine established in New York v. United States (1992), which held that Congress could not command state legislatures to either pass a law or take ownership of nuclear waste, did not apply to state officials.[6] Rejecting the Government's argument, *the Court held that the Tenth Amendment categorically forbids the Federal Government from commanding state officials directly.[6]As such, the Brady Act's mandate on the Sheriffs to perform background checks was unconstitutional*_*.*"

Printz v. United States - Wikipedia

Did you catch that bolded part?  That is a legal principle, called a precedent.  Put in understandable terminology, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.  The local and state governments that support Sanctuary Cities argued that the federal government could not command the cities and states as they had no constitutional authority based upon Printz v. United States.

Fresh Printz: Why Trump and Sessions Can't Stop the Sanctuary Movement

Sorry, but the feds have no authority over state officials.  It's too bad that Americans don't understand this fundamental principle.  But, if the government were pursuing YOUR Rights and your state government refused to participate (i.e. gun control, Martial Law, forced euthanasia for older people, or any number of tyrannical over-reach by the government) you would accept the principle.

3)  We have a problem with foreigners coming here.  However, the economic arguments the right makes are total B.S.  Every non-partisan study *refutes* the position you took.  Furthermore, you're kind of stuck with an inconsistent position:

Without a wall; without any actual immigration laws being passed, Trump is touting the economy and the low unemployment rate.  Unfortunately, you cannot argue both positions.  Well you can, but the psychological term for that is called *cognitive dissonance*.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Commerce Clause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think new material, dannyboy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Constitution is express not implied every time we need to quibble in more serious venues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know anybody that can help you come up with some new material?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who needs a superior argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any argument beats a non-responsive argument which most people on this board agree that's *all* you make.
Click to expand...

you need something that actually refutes my simple and repetitive, one liners.  mere rejection is a fallacy not refutation.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no illegal humans? That's what you are saying.  But on introspection, what do you know about this?  That sounds nice and stuff. But our Constitution says :Nobody is above the law.  Not people that violate immigration law, not those that employ them, either. Hitler was as human as illegal alien from Chihuahua Mexico. But it doesn't let them off the hook  or give them gravitas either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> States have no basis to care whether someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that a hiccup?
> 
> That part of the Constitution outlawed the importation of slaves after 1808.  The Constitution gave the slavers a full decade to get the memo, find another line of work, and cycle out of hauling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about entry into the Union, after 1808.  States have no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they do.  The governor of any state has the sole discretion to call out the National Guard to protect the safety of a state.
Click to expand...

not about entry into the Union.  it has to be about the security of our free States.  our welfare clause is General not common.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think new material, dannyboy
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution is express not implied every time we need to quibble in more serious venues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you know anybody that can help you come up with some new material?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who needs a superior argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any argument beats a non-responsive argument which most people on this board agree that's *all* you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need something that actually refutes my simple and repetitive, one liners.  mere rejection is a fallacy not refutation.
Click to expand...


dannyboy, you come here every day to troll.  You've had your ass beat by so many people that if I were you, my self esteem would cause me to commit suicide.  

I have kicked your nonsensical one liners with so many *facts* that you should be embarrassed to make such a post as you just did.  You call everything you disagree with a fallacy.  It's not and your limited vocabulary tells me that you would benefit off of buying a dictionary.

Virtually every statement you've made on this board has been refuted.  I refute your total and absolute bullshit with indisputable and irrefutable *facts*.  That you fail to acknowledge that truth shows that you are either a full time troll or someone who simply doesn't understand much.  You keep making up those zingers and they only have relevance to you.  You aren't entertaining; you are not educational; what you post means nothing - except maybe to you.  

The biggest differences between you and I is that I don't think that everyone who disagrees with me is left wing (as you think that anyone who disagrees with you is right wing.)  In all honesty, dannyboy, have you seen a single, solitary swinging dick on this board say *ANYTHING*  positive about my immigration posts?  It hasn't dawned on you that both the left and the right don't like what I have to say because I see both the left and right going to the same destination, just by different routes.  

We aren't alike because I spell out my position in plain English and give citations so that people can look it up.  You don't.  AND no matter how many times you post the *lies. The states do not secure your Rights; they don't create them; they don't grant them.  They have said so in court rulings - which are more authoritative than anything you have to the contrary.

*


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you are addressing the topic.  Thank you.
> 
> The problem with federal immigration laws is that the Constitution does *NOT* give the feds any *authority* to pass such laws.  That lies within the purview of the state.
> 
> If you think we're being invaded, that is not an "_illegal_" problem, that is a National Security issue requiring Trump to get a Declaration of War from Congress and use a military solution.  Petition your congresscritters.  A war would give you a better shot at what you're after.
> 
> 
> 
> States have no basis to care whether someone is from out of State or from out of state since 1808.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that a hiccup?
> 
> That part of the Constitution outlawed the importation of slaves after 1808.  The Constitution gave the slavers a full decade to get the memo, find another line of work, and cycle out of hauling people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about entry into the Union, after 1808.  States have no jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they do.  The governor of any state has the sole discretion to call out the National Guard to protect the safety of a state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not about entry into the Union.  it has to be about the security of our free States.  our welfare clause is General not common.
Click to expand...


Try communicating in English, dannyboy.  That shit-salad sentence has no meaning.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution is express not implied every time we need to quibble in more serious venues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know anybody that can help you come up with some new material?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who needs a superior argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any argument beats a non-responsive argument which most people on this board agree that's *all* you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need something that actually refutes my simple and repetitive, one liners.  mere rejection is a fallacy not refutation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dannyboy, you come here every day to troll.  You've had your ass beat by so many people that if I were you, my self esteem would cause me to commit suicide.
> 
> I have kicked your nonsensical one liners with so many *facts* that you should be embarrassed to make such a post as you just did.  You call everything you disagree with a fallacy.  It's not and your limited vocabulary tells me that you would benefit off of buying a dictionary.
> 
> Virtually every statement you've made on this board has been refuted.  I refute your total and absolute bullshit with indisputable and irrefutable *facts*.  That you fail to acknowledge that truth shows that you are either a full time troll or someone who simply doesn't understand much.  You keep making up those zingers and they only have relevance to you.  You aren't entertaining; you are not educational; what you post means nothing - except maybe to you.
> 
> The biggest differences between you and I is that I don't think that everyone who disagrees with me is left wing (as you think that anyone who disagrees with you is right wing.)  In all honesty, dannyboy, have you seen a single, solitary swinging dick on this board say *ANYTHING*  positive about my immigration posts?  It hasn't dawned on you that both the left and the right don't like what I have to say because I see both the left and right going to the same destination, just by different routes.
> 
> We aren't alike because I spell out my position in plain English and give citations so that people can look it up.  You don't.  AND no matter how many times you post the *lies. The states do not secure your Rights; they don't create them; they don't grant them.  They have said so in court rulings - which are more authoritative than anything you have to the contrary.
> *
Click to expand...

in right wing fantasy, You are Always right.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know anybody that can help you come up with some new material?
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs a superior argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any argument beats a non-responsive argument which most people on this board agree that's *all* you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need something that actually refutes my simple and repetitive, one liners.  mere rejection is a fallacy not refutation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dannyboy, you come here every day to troll.  You've had your ass beat by so many people that if I were you, my self esteem would cause me to commit suicide.
> 
> I have kicked your nonsensical one liners with so many *facts* that you should be embarrassed to make such a post as you just did.  You call everything you disagree with a fallacy.  It's not and your limited vocabulary tells me that you would benefit off of buying a dictionary.
> 
> Virtually every statement you've made on this board has been refuted.  I refute your total and absolute bullshit with indisputable and irrefutable *facts*.  That you fail to acknowledge that truth shows that you are either a full time troll or someone who simply doesn't understand much.  You keep making up those zingers and they only have relevance to you.  You aren't entertaining; you are not educational; what you post means nothing - except maybe to you.
> 
> The biggest differences between you and I is that I don't think that everyone who disagrees with me is left wing (as you think that anyone who disagrees with you is right wing.)  In all honesty, dannyboy, have you seen a single, solitary swinging dick on this board say *ANYTHING*  positive about my immigration posts?  It hasn't dawned on you that both the left and the right don't like what I have to say because I see both the left and right going to the same destination, just by different routes.
> 
> We aren't alike because I spell out my position in plain English and give citations so that people can look it up.  You don't.  AND no matter how many times you post the *lies. The states do not secure your Rights; they don't create them; they don't grant them.  They have said so in court rulings - which are more authoritative than anything you have to the contrary.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, You are Always right.
Click to expand...



That is what I mean, dannyboy.  How many people on the right have you witnessed agreeing with me on immigration?  They're calling me left; you're calling me right.  *WHO* do you think supports my views and give an example???


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs a superior argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any argument beats a non-responsive argument which most people on this board agree that's *all* you make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need something that actually refutes my simple and repetitive, one liners.  mere rejection is a fallacy not refutation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dannyboy, you come here every day to troll.  You've had your ass beat by so many people that if I were you, my self esteem would cause me to commit suicide.
> 
> I have kicked your nonsensical one liners with so many *facts* that you should be embarrassed to make such a post as you just did.  You call everything you disagree with a fallacy.  It's not and your limited vocabulary tells me that you would benefit off of buying a dictionary.
> 
> Virtually every statement you've made on this board has been refuted.  I refute your total and absolute bullshit with indisputable and irrefutable *facts*.  That you fail to acknowledge that truth shows that you are either a full time troll or someone who simply doesn't understand much.  You keep making up those zingers and they only have relevance to you.  You aren't entertaining; you are not educational; what you post means nothing - except maybe to you.
> 
> The biggest differences between you and I is that I don't think that everyone who disagrees with me is left wing (as you think that anyone who disagrees with you is right wing.)  In all honesty, dannyboy, have you seen a single, solitary swinging dick on this board say *ANYTHING*  positive about my immigration posts?  It hasn't dawned on you that both the left and the right don't like what I have to say because I see both the left and right going to the same destination, just by different routes.
> 
> We aren't alike because I spell out my position in plain English and give citations so that people can look it up.  You don't.  AND no matter how many times you post the *lies. The states do not secure your Rights; they don't create them; they don't grant them.  They have said so in court rulings - which are more authoritative than anything you have to the contrary.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, You are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I mean, dannyboy.  How many people on the right have you witnessed agreeing with me on immigration?  They're calling me left; you're calling me right.  *WHO* do you think supports my views and give an example???
Click to expand...

the right wing has nothing but appeals to ignorance.  there is no express immigration clause if we have to quibble in a supreme venue.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any argument beats a non-responsive argument which most people on this board agree that's *all* you make.
> 
> 
> 
> you need something that actually refutes my simple and repetitive, one liners.  mere rejection is a fallacy not refutation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dannyboy, you come here every day to troll.  You've had your ass beat by so many people that if I were you, my self esteem would cause me to commit suicide.
> 
> I have kicked your nonsensical one liners with so many *facts* that you should be embarrassed to make such a post as you just did.  You call everything you disagree with a fallacy.  It's not and your limited vocabulary tells me that you would benefit off of buying a dictionary.
> 
> Virtually every statement you've made on this board has been refuted.  I refute your total and absolute bullshit with indisputable and irrefutable *facts*.  That you fail to acknowledge that truth shows that you are either a full time troll or someone who simply doesn't understand much.  You keep making up those zingers and they only have relevance to you.  You aren't entertaining; you are not educational; what you post means nothing - except maybe to you.
> 
> The biggest differences between you and I is that I don't think that everyone who disagrees with me is left wing (as you think that anyone who disagrees with you is right wing.)  In all honesty, dannyboy, have you seen a single, solitary swinging dick on this board say *ANYTHING*  positive about my immigration posts?  It hasn't dawned on you that both the left and the right don't like what I have to say because I see both the left and right going to the same destination, just by different routes.
> 
> We aren't alike because I spell out my position in plain English and give citations so that people can look it up.  You don't.  AND no matter how many times you post the *lies. The states do not secure your Rights; they don't create them; they don't grant them.  They have said so in court rulings - which are more authoritative than anything you have to the contrary.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, You are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I mean, dannyboy.  How many people on the right have you witnessed agreeing with me on immigration?  They're calling me left; you're calling me right.  *WHO* do you think supports my views and give an example???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing has nothing but appeals to ignorance.  there is no express immigration clause if we have to quibble in a supreme venue.
Click to expand...


You need to some new material.  I apologize for having appealed to your ignorance.  But, if ignorance is bliss, you're the happiest man in America.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need something that actually refutes my simple and repetitive, one liners.  mere rejection is a fallacy not refutation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboy, you come here every day to troll.  You've had your ass beat by so many people that if I were you, my self esteem would cause me to commit suicide.
> 
> I have kicked your nonsensical one liners with so many *facts* that you should be embarrassed to make such a post as you just did.  You call everything you disagree with a fallacy.  It's not and your limited vocabulary tells me that you would benefit off of buying a dictionary.
> 
> Virtually every statement you've made on this board has been refuted.  I refute your total and absolute bullshit with indisputable and irrefutable *facts*.  That you fail to acknowledge that truth shows that you are either a full time troll or someone who simply doesn't understand much.  You keep making up those zingers and they only have relevance to you.  You aren't entertaining; you are not educational; what you post means nothing - except maybe to you.
> 
> The biggest differences between you and I is that I don't think that everyone who disagrees with me is left wing (as you think that anyone who disagrees with you is right wing.)  In all honesty, dannyboy, have you seen a single, solitary swinging dick on this board say *ANYTHING*  positive about my immigration posts?  It hasn't dawned on you that both the left and the right don't like what I have to say because I see both the left and right going to the same destination, just by different routes.
> 
> We aren't alike because I spell out my position in plain English and give citations so that people can look it up.  You don't.  AND no matter how many times you post the *lies. The states do not secure your Rights; they don't create them; they don't grant them.  They have said so in court rulings - which are more authoritative than anything you have to the contrary.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in right wing fantasy, You are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I mean, dannyboy.  How many people on the right have you witnessed agreeing with me on immigration?  They're calling me left; you're calling me right.  *WHO* do you think supports my views and give an example???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing has nothing but appeals to ignorance.  there is no express immigration clause if we have to quibble in a supreme venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to some new material.  I apologize for having appealed to your ignorance.  But, if ignorance is bliss, you're the happiest man in America.
Click to expand...

show us the express Immigration clause, right wingers; don't be illegal to Constitutional law.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboy, you come here every day to troll.  You've had your ass beat by so many people that if I were you, my self esteem would cause me to commit suicide.
> 
> I have kicked your nonsensical one liners with so many *facts* that you should be embarrassed to make such a post as you just did.  You call everything you disagree with a fallacy.  It's not and your limited vocabulary tells me that you would benefit off of buying a dictionary.
> 
> Virtually every statement you've made on this board has been refuted.  I refute your total and absolute bullshit with indisputable and irrefutable *facts*.  That you fail to acknowledge that truth shows that you are either a full time troll or someone who simply doesn't understand much.  You keep making up those zingers and they only have relevance to you.  You aren't entertaining; you are not educational; what you post means nothing - except maybe to you.
> 
> The biggest differences between you and I is that I don't think that everyone who disagrees with me is left wing (as you think that anyone who disagrees with you is right wing.)  In all honesty, dannyboy, have you seen a single, solitary swinging dick on this board say *ANYTHING*  positive about my immigration posts?  It hasn't dawned on you that both the left and the right don't like what I have to say because I see both the left and right going to the same destination, just by different routes.
> 
> We aren't alike because I spell out my position in plain English and give citations so that people can look it up.  You don't.  AND no matter how many times you post the *lies. The states do not secure your Rights; they don't create them; they don't grant them.  They have said so in court rulings - which are more authoritative than anything you have to the contrary.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> in right wing fantasy, You are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I mean, dannyboy.  How many people on the right have you witnessed agreeing with me on immigration?  They're calling me left; you're calling me right.  *WHO* do you think supports my views and give an example???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing has nothing but appeals to ignorance.  there is no express immigration clause if we have to quibble in a supreme venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to some new material.  I apologize for having appealed to your ignorance.  But, if ignorance is bliss, you're the happiest man in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> show us the express Immigration clause, right wingers; don't be illegal to Constitutional law.
Click to expand...



You need some new material


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> in right wing fantasy, You are Always right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I mean, dannyboy.  How many people on the right have you witnessed agreeing with me on immigration?  They're calling me left; you're calling me right.  *WHO* do you think supports my views and give an example???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the right wing has nothing but appeals to ignorance.  there is no express immigration clause if we have to quibble in a supreme venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to some new material.  I apologize for having appealed to your ignorance.  But, if ignorance is bliss, you're the happiest man in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> show us the express Immigration clause, right wingers; don't be illegal to Constitutional law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material
Click to expand...

you need a superior argument not just new material.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I mean, dannyboy.  How many people on the right have you witnessed agreeing with me on immigration?  They're calling me left; you're calling me right.  *WHO* do you think supports my views and give an example???
> 
> 
> 
> the right wing has nothing but appeals to ignorance.  there is no express immigration clause if we have to quibble in a supreme venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to some new material.  I apologize for having appealed to your ignorance.  But, if ignorance is bliss, you're the happiest man in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> show us the express Immigration clause, right wingers; don't be illegal to Constitutional law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a superior argument not just new material.
Click to expand...


NOBODY on this board thinks you have any argument, much less a superior one.  I don't post the same post every day like you.

You need some new material.


----------



## danielpalos

Porter Rockwell said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the right wing has nothing but appeals to ignorance.  there is no express immigration clause if we have to quibble in a supreme venue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to some new material.  I apologize for having appealed to your ignorance.  But, if ignorance is bliss, you're the happiest man in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> show us the express Immigration clause, right wingers; don't be illegal to Constitutional law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a superior argument not just new material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY on this board thinks you have any argument, much less a superior one.  I don't post the same post every day like you.
> 
> You need some new material.
Click to expand...

so do y'all.  you can't keep appealing to ignorance and not expect any rebuttals.


----------



## Porter Rockwell

danielpalos said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to some new material.  I apologize for having appealed to your ignorance.  But, if ignorance is bliss, you're the happiest man in America.
> 
> 
> 
> show us the express Immigration clause, right wingers; don't be illegal to Constitutional law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need some new material
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a superior argument not just new material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY on this board thinks you have any argument, much less a superior one.  I don't post the same post every day like you.
> 
> You need some new material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so do y'all.  you can't keep appealing to ignorance and not expect any rebuttals.
Click to expand...


I'm not appealing to your ignorance.  I'm only acknowledging your silly posts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Allow me to flesh that out a bit...
> 
> The hatred of American sovereignty...and of Americans, is nothing new for Democrats.....
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats knew what they were doing when *they passed the 1965 immigration law that altered the flow from European immigrants to the flood from third world nations.*
> 
> " Prior to 1965, the demographics of immigration stood as mostly Europeans; 68 percent of legal immigrants in the 1950s came from Europe and Canada.
> 
> The proponents of *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act* argued that it would not significantly influence United States culture. *[Democrat] President Johnson* called the bill "not a revolutionary bill. It does not affect the lives of millions."[16] [Democrat] Secretary of State Dean Rusk and other politicians, including [Democrat] Senator Ted Kennedy, asserted that the bill would not affect US demographic mix.[17] However, the ethnic composition of immigrants changed following the passage of the law.[18][19] Specifically, *the [Democrat] Hart–Celler Act allowed increased numbers of people to migrate to the United States from Asia, Africa, the Middle East, *and Southern and Eastern Europe." Immigration and Nationality Act of 1965 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats certainly must hate American culture, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> " Despite [Democrat] Robert Kennedy's promise that, "Immigration from any single country would be limited to 10 percent of the total," Mexico sent 20 percent of last year's immigrants. *Hispanics have made up nearly half of all immigrants since 1968.
> 
> [Democrat] Ted Kennedy also claimed the 1965 amendments "will not cause American workers to lose their jobs." *Teddy cannot have it both ways: either the immigrant will remain unemployed and become a public charge, or he will take a job that otherwise could have gone to a native American. ....immigrant participation lowers wages.
> 
> 
> 
> ... *the [Democrat] 1965 Immigration Reform Act has remade society into the image its critics most feared.* Immigration levels topping a million a year will increase U.S. population to 400 million within 50 years. Meanwhile, exponents of *multiculturalism insist new arrivals make no effort to assimilate*; to do so would be "genocidal," a notion that makes a mockery of real genocides. Instead, long-forgotten grudges are nursed against the white populace.
> 
> All the while, indigenous paychecks drop through lower wages and higher taxes collected to provide social services for immigrants. And this only takes into account legal immigration. " FrontPage Magazine - The 1965 Immigration Act: Anatomy of a Disaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Malaysian prime minister Mahathir Bin Mohamad said in a speech in 1997: "We do have the ultimate weapon. People are more mobile now. They can go anywhere. . . . If we are not allowed a good life in our countries, if we are going to be global citizens, then we should migrate North. We should migrate North in our millions, *legally or illegally. Masses of Asians and Africans should inundate Europe and America."*
> Half a Century of Barely Controlled Immigration
> 
> How would he vote, Democrat or Republican?


----------



## danielpalos

Jealous?


----------

